#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-28
<akgraner> hey jcastro this week's UWN when it's published will have articles from all 4 horsemen :-)  that's kinda cool!
<nigelb> jcastro: its your turn on monday to post cleansweep updates - just remdinding you :)
<nigelb> popey: where do you find the background audio for uupc? It sounds so retro :)
<jussi> good morning world
<nigelb> good morning jussi :)
<nigelb> saw the match last night?
<jussi> yeah
<jussi> well until it went 2-0 and decided time was better spent in the garden
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> good morning dholbach, hows the hangover? :D
<dholbach> hey jussi
<dholbach> jussi: no hangover here :)
<dholbach> jussi: I had like one beer with my sister last night
<jussi> dholbach: aww... cmon I expect more from you  :D
<dholbach> I drove like 700km yesterday and was a bit too tired when I got here :)
<jussi> fair enough
<jussi> oh and heres a bit different take on the mac vs pc ad... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ycih_jMObQ
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning folks
<nigelb> dholbach: still high from last night?
<ara> morning all!
<jussi> morning ara
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning jussi, nigelb  :-)
<nigelb> dpm: good morning :)
<dpm> buenos días ara
<ara> buenos días dpm :)
<dpm> morning nigelb, jussi, dholbach :)
<popey> nigelb: archive.org :) it's out of copyright which is why we use it :)
<nigelb> popey: its beautiful audio :)
<nigelb> thanks for talking about operation cleansweep :)
<nigelb> the interview with sief was quite interesting :p
<jussi> popey: commiserations... they were awful.
<nigelb> jussi: commiserations?
<jussi> nigelb: he is english...
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: goto bed you insomaniac! :P haha
<duanedesign> :P yeah my hours are backwards
<duanedesign> nigelb: how is patch reviewing going
<dholbach> popey, james_w: are we still friends?
<nigelb> dholbach: haha, I think went the linesman missed one goal any chance of friendship got blasted :p
<nigelb> duanedesign: going badly, my laptop died, so haven't been able to do much :/
<dholbach> nigelb: man, I'm so glad the goal difference was obvious in the end and not just a result of the referree we paid^W^Wwho overlooked that one goal :)
<nigelb> dholbach: me too!
<nigelb> I was taking a nap and got awoken with some loud swearing in many different languages
<dholbach> I can imagine :)
<nigelb> I came to see that the linesman missed that goal
<duanedesign> nigelb: ugh, that is never fun. I am trying to do some package work. Haven't done any since before Lucid release.
<nigelb> duanedesign: same here
<duanedesign> nigelb: i also need to work on getting the word out about the screencast team. Need to raise some awarness there.
<nigelb> duanedesign: the best way is to do some yourself and probably say how others can help :)
 * jussi dances a happy little jig
<nigelb> jussi: wats up?
<popey> jussi / dholbach meh, it's only football :)
 * dholbach hugs popey :)
<popey> thanks nigelb
<jussi> nigelb: just feeling good, which is strange for a monday. :D
<nigelb> jussi: probably you had an awesome weekend :)
<nigelb> popey: :)
<nigelb> dholbach: popey will say that now - I suggest bulletproof vest at next uds :p
<dholbach> nigelb: you like your armed conflicts, don't you? :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> dholbach: I've been reading mathew reilly :)
<dholbach> never read anything of him
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<nigelb> dholbach: he writes james bond style novels, prety interesting to read :)
<nigelb> aloha czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> hows folks? Good weekend ?
<czajkowski> dholbach: how's the head?
<dholbach> czajkowski: the head?
<czajkowski> yes the head, as in were you on the beer yesterday during the match
<dholbach> czajkowski: you, nigelb and jussi all thought I'd be totally drunk or high today - seriously when was I ever drunk or high? :-P
<jussi> hahaha
<dholbach> czajkowski: just kidding - I spent most of my day in the car yesterday, but saw the match on a break after the first half of the 700km, so I just had one beer last night with my sister, when I arrived home again
<czajkowski> dholbach: I remember you spilling my beer on me giving me a hug mister at UDS :p
<dholbach> czajkowski: I'm sure it wasn't my fault :-P
<czajkowski> folks might like to watch this, really good talk http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2009/debconf9/high/1030_Tool_adoption_behaviour_in_the_Debian_project.ogv
<czajkowski> dholbach: :)
<nigelb> dholbach: actually, I thought you'd be high on the sucess of your team, strangely you're not :D
<dholbach> nigelb: I see ;-)
<doctormo> Good morning
<dpm> dholbach, the intro to my UDW talk looks good, thanks a lot :)
<nigelb> morning doctormo :)
<doctormo> hello nigelb
<nigelb> doctormo: Hope you had an awesome weekend besides last night's match ;)
<doctormo> 4-1 is a rather bad thrashing
<nigelb> even 4-2 is rather bad :D
<doctormo> nigelb: I just mentored a guy into the ways of foss programming, I believe he was from your side of the planet.
<nigelb> doctormo: my side of the planet tends to be very much into programming, sadly not foss :)
<doctormo> nigelb: This guy was quite keen actually, liked the ideas of oss, asked on aardvark so I got him plugged into more relevant networks.
<dholbach> dpm: de nada
<nigelb> doctormo: beatuiful :) aardvark is turning out to be a hit :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Aye I keep an eye open for foss and ubuntu questions.
<doctormo> nigelb: btw, what do you think of my cheeky floss logo: http://imagebin.ca/view/PK25f_Ri.html
<nigelb> doctormo: hahahaha
<nigelb> RMS would hug you
<doctormo> nigelb: You don't know RMS do you, he's more likely to give me a lengthy lecture.
<nigelb> doctormo: Nope, I dont know him. Lenghty leture for what?
<doctormo> nigelb: "Free Software is the way, liberty is the only reason and everything else just gets the way of understanding the importance of freedom."
<doctormo> I pretty much have a built in Stallman quote generator I've heard so much.
<Pendulum> doctormo: I bet you don't always say GNU/Linux either, you cheeky man :P
 * nigelb hi 5 Pendulum 
<nigelb> that was a good one :)
<doctormo> Pendulum: I know, I'm cheeky enough not to say either Linux or Gnu Slash Linux
<doctormo> Pendulum: I say FreeDesktop, and damn anyone's eyes who says I should say different!
<doctormo> http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Electronic-Ubuntu-169288271
<dholbach> jcastro, nigelb: did any of you guys blog the cleansweep update?
<dpm> dholbach, I've still got the "blog about daily builds" action for alpha-2. Is that something I should be looking into before the end of the week, or shall I postpone it until later?
<dpm> e.g a-3
<dholbach> dpm: I wrote something up and kept it in my blog as draft and marked the action done :)
<dholbach> dpm: problem solved :)
<dpm> dholbach, ah, good, thanks :)
<dholbach> but you're right I need to check with the LP folks again to see where things stand
<dpm> yeah, I'm happy to blog about it later on as well. I liked jcastro's idea to show how a translation is submitted and the next day is already in the package and ready for users to see
<nigelb> dholbach: jcastro's turn today
<dholbach> nigelb: alright
<dholbach> dpm: yeah, that's awesome
<jcastro> it is my turn!
<jcastro> on it now
<nigelb> :)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/745744996/cleansweep-updates
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so does the -27 mean that we did 27 patches last week?
<nigelb> jcastro: it means we closed 27 bugs with patches
<jcastro> right
<nigelb> i.e. Fix Released
<jcastro> +4 forwarded upstream, +5 to debian, etc.
<nigelb> yeah, bad participation
 * nigelb is furstrated with laptop being dead :/
<jcastro> I just got a new laptop!
<nigelb> jcastro: lucky guy
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> thanks jcastro!
<jcastro> woo hoo
<jcastro> jono: I joined your ranks, ordered a kindle
<nigelb> I'm off folks, catch y'all tomorrow :)
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jono> later nigelb
<jono> jcastro, small one or the DX?
<jcastro> the small one
<jcastro> big one looks too big
<jcastro> plus they dropped the price to like 189, hard to say no
<jcastro> dang, just remembered something
<jcastro> nigelb: akgraner: are we putting cleansweep stats in lwn?
<jcastro> sorry, UWN
<akgraner> jcastro, yep they go out as part of UWN which goes to lwn
<akgraner> jcastro, so yes to both :-)
<qense> Good afternoon.
<jcastro> vish: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jcastro> vish: NOW I get mark's message!
<qense> :P
<jcastro> I was like "what does this message mean? Is he drinking or something?"
<qense> I needed Vish's clarification as well to understand it.
<jcastro> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00007.html
<jcastro> I get it, 0.0.7!
<akgraner> jcastro, I can add cleansweep to the Ubuntu stats area instead of the planet...
<jcastro> it's fine
<jcastro> the more spammy the stats are the better. :)
<akgraner> nods
<jcastro> akgraner: I am on now, ring whenevs
<jcastro> surprisingly most of my mail is bugmail from app menu this morning! *gasp*!
<jcastro> dholbach: hey were you able to hang out with mvo during your trip?
<dholbach> jcastro: no, unfortunately much much much too busy :(
<akgraner> jcastro, getting my headset now
<jcastro> :(
<dholbach> jcastro: but we'll meet in 3 weeks or something ;-)
<jcastro> we need to still corner him to do the apt-listening-to-avahi-thing by default in maverick. He's ignoring me. :)
<jcastro> I recommend we surround him
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> maybe the sprint is a good time for that :)
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> I think NGOs will love it!
<vish> qense: jcastro: hehe , yeah , he had me confused too :)
<qense> What about the CUPS Avahi/Bonjour/DNSSD support? At the moment it doesn't detect Bonjour/Apple printers, while it can with the right flags on and a not-too-old version of libdns!
<qense> relogging for Unity!
<james_w> dholbach: just :-)
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<jono> dpm, ping?
<dpm> hi jono
<jono> dpm, quick call now?
<dpm> jono, sure, let me get my headset.
<jono> np
<doctormo> jcastro: How did Mark pull off that message id of 007, or was it a freeky coincidence?
<jcastro> coincidence
<jono> dpm, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community-maverick-alpha-2.html
<jono> Pendulum, what is the latest on merging in the chapter?
<Pendulum> jono: I am finally better than I was. So definitely should have the first chapeter done by thursday
<jono> Pendulum, great
<jono> how are you planning to handle the work?
<jono> are you breaking it down across the week?
<popey> jcastro: do you know of a good upstream ppa for gwibber than doesnt suck?
<jcastro> popey: I use what's in the distro
<popey> lucid?
<jono> Pendulum, if for some reason it is going to be a struggle for thurs, just let me know
<jcastro> popey: but I'll be making dailies for it when the feature lands in lp
<jono> happy to figure something out
<jcastro> popey: yeah, lucid (though I am in maverick right now)
<popey> seems quite broken here
<Pendulum> jono: current plan is to do 2 sections a day starting tomorrow and get done Thursday, but there's a slight chance I'd have to shift that off Wednesday so I'd finish Friday instead
<jcastro> popey: is it couch? (probably)
<jono> Pendulum, no worries, that sounds fine
<popey> yes
<popey> beam.smp
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> *sigh*
<Pendulum> jono:  are any of the other sections up?
<popey> :(
<jono> Pendulum, not afaik, I am going to check in with the other folks
<jcastro> popey: this is why I am such a fan of chrome-wrapped web apps ftw.
<jono> I am just keen to ensure I can help if there are problems in getting it done by the agreed deadline
<popey> fair point jcastro
<jono> life crops up :)
<jcastro> popey: this is what I use in app mode when gwibber is broken: http://hahlo.com/
<jcastro> popey: the seesmic web client is quite nice too
<popey> thanks
<jcastro> popey: I have to test maverick from now on so I rely on web apps because on any given day part of my desktop is broken
<popey> that is a cunning plan
<jcastro> so I have a web backup for each one
<Pendulum> jono: also, are there ways of getting the images/diagrams? (I've got the dot family in my section and it's good for people who prefer visual over words
<jono> Pendulum, hmmm, good question, not sure - maybe a screenshot of the PDF?
<jono> I haven't got the originals
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> just figured I'd ask in case you had a copy or could get them easily
<czajkowski> jono: you free later for a catch up, have a couple things need some help on
<Pendulum> jono: btw, my inner publishing geek was very happy with all the info about how the book was typeset. Especially as one of the typesetters at my old job is interested in Ubuntu, but hasn't switched as he mostly uses his computer to work from home
<jono> czajkowski, sure, when are you around?
<jono> Pendulum, nice! :)
<nhandler> Pendulum: That reminds me, I should follow up with some people about getting a LaTeX-beamer Ubuntu theme (like what Debian has)
<czajkowski> jono: heading in 45mins and gone for 3 hrs visting mum in hospital and on then for the night
<czajkowski> jono: nothing too urgent, just need some advice on a few things
<czajkowski> akgraner: see http://ubuntu.hu/node/19430 some of the teams are publishing the uwn links on their main homepages and tweeting them, trying to get more of them to read it
<jcastro> pleia2 is on west coast time now right?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: I'm pinging the FC to get that ball rolling again
<czajkowski> Technoviking: thank you
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye
<czajkowski> Technoviking: what was decided?
<Technoviking> czajkowski: to be honest, I can't remember, still working 60+ week at my job and taking classes, so I'm having trouble keeping up with Ubuntu this cycle.
<czajkowski> Technoviking: yer grand just wondered as didnt see a note on the bug. Tis a weird cycle, I'm not working, but the added work of looking for work and studying for interviews is taking up more time.
<Technoviking> czajkowski: I hope the interviews are going good.
<dholbach> jono: 8m?
<jono> dholbach, yep
<jono> czajkowski, sorry, just finished a call
<jono> czajkowski, I have a call, can we talk either late tonight for you or tomorrow?
<czajkowski> later tonight is good, shall poke when I get back need to go see the mothership
<czajkowski> back later
<Pendulum> czajkowski: hope she continues to do well with recovery :)
<jono> czajkowski, thanks!
<jono> dholbach, will be a little late, wrapping an email
<dholbach> jono: alright
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, I tend to wake up around... no :)
<pleia2> now
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> pleia2: ok, I have a WI to spread the word to loco teams about #classroom, wanna proofread my mail? (when I get to writing it, heh)
<pleia2> jcastro: sure
<jono> dholbach, done
<jono> signing into mumble
<dholbach> jono: good
<jcastro> <--- lunch
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you all tomorrow and have a great rest of your day!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<bencrisford> !info tcl
<ubot2> bencrisford: tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<doctormo> hello qense
<qense> hi doctormo
<doctormo> qense: It's all too quiet, what's happening in your part of the world?
<qense> doctormo: nothing much now. Public life stopped a few hours ago during the football match, but the formations of the new administrations are still ongoing, although they are slow and don't seem to progress a lot.
<qense> Warm here. :)
<qense> (There was even a suggestion for a coalition government as large as give parties! We'll probably get one with four, though.)
<qense> doctormo: How's your world part doing?
<doctormo> qense: It's 33°C here and 90% humidity, it's like roasting in an oven with tin foil over you.
<qense> Sounds fun.
<qense> I think we reached 30 today as well, but fortunately our humidity is better.
<qense> jono: Will we have to redo all the screenshots for the d.u.c content you're gathering? The guidelines for screenshots in the Ubuntu Web Guidelines seem rather strict.
<qense> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/
<jono> qense, yeah I am plannin on blitzing them all
<qense> jono: ok, ping me when you need a new one
<doctormo> jono: You going to use the screenshot tool made by ubuntu-manual?
<qense> That would be useful if we'd translate the page.
<qense> Hey! What about translating the page?
<qense> Would be useful to reach out to local developers.
<qense> Not everyone is very confident in English, and maybe they'd feel more at ease with translated marketing. :)
<jcastro> hey qense
<jcastro> qense: did you decide on the roles for adopt an upstream?
<jcastro> wether you were happy with them or not?
 * jcastro sees an easy work item to cross off
<jcastro> qense: also I signed up for adopt an upstream for dev week
<qense> jcastro: The roles seem good.
<qense> jcastro: Ah! *Week sessions! Let me know if you need any help for that.
<jono> thanks qense
<jono> doctormo, very possibly
<jono> I plan on nailing all the screenshots in one afternoon
<jcastro> Is it too late in the day to declare this pantera monday?
<qense> Would that be positive or negative for this Monday?
<jcastro> I guess that depends on how much you love pantera
 * qense goes searching on YouTube.
<qense> No, that would be bad for my Mondays.
<jcastro> heh
<qense> Lol for Lifehacker's attempt to explain football, by the way. :) Was jcastro very sad when the US got kicked out of the tournament by Ghana?
<jcastro> qense: I was sad, then england got knocked out so I felt happy enough
<qense> :P
<qense> This is the first World Cup I remember seeing this much enthusiasm from the Americans, like they care more nowadays.
<pleia2> I recall it being popular last time too, but not before that, I think the web just helped bring fans together and buzz started so others started paying attention
<jcastro> qense: I went to lunch at a sports bar and even though we're not playing anymore people were still there waiting for the other games to start
<jcastro> qense: also, there are no other sports in the US right now so there's nothing else to watch
<qense> That must have helped. :)
<qense> But still, maybe because you started to play better recently, so there was more to watch.
<qense> I was surprised to see Budweiser as the main beer sponsor though, no one here drinks it or wants to drink it.
<jcastro> they sponsor everything
<jcastro> even the world rock paper scissors tournament (seriously)
<qense> lol
<qense> There is a world rock-paper-scissors tournament? :P
<jcastro> yeah, I know
<jcastro> who knew?
<qense> Who watches that?
<qense> What kind of people?
<jcastro> people who drunk budweiser I guess
<qense> jcastro: http://blogs.gnome.org/bolsh/2010/06/28/gnome-developer-training-in-danger/
<qense> jcastro: Can't Canonical send some people? :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> it's a shame though
<qense> yeah
<jcastro> qense: do you know any of the guys planning the parties?
<jcastro> it seems difficult to find space for a party in The Hague
<qense> jcastro: I think I might know them without being aware of it, but I could become aware of it by searching my mail archive! What do you need?
<jcastro> I need to find a place to host a GUADEC party for attendees that people can walk to from the venue
<jcastro> and not want to charge us an arm and a leg
<qense> of course
<qense> Well, you are in Europe (euros!) and in The Hague (Randstad!), so things aren't going to be very cheap. But it should be possible for Canonical to get a location without selling your pensions.
<jcastro> Jeroen van der Vegt is the person I am talking to
<qense> jcastro: You were aware that the former main planner/GUADEC local organisatorial lead, Koen Martens, has stopped due to 'personal reasons'?
<jcastro> yeah
<qense> jcastro: He is the right guy for that indeed.
<qense> I find this of him: "There's still a request out for a whiskey 'nosing and tasting' during Guadec. I'd love to attend such event, but I do not have
<qense> enough time to organise this. Anyone who can look into this?
<qense> "
<qense> jcastro: I'm afraid I don't know him, apart from having his mail address.
<qense> and elsewhere he said that it is also perfectly possible to stay in Delft or Leiden if you can't stay in The Hague, the public transport is good. But nothing more about parties.
<qense> jcastro: So summarised: no, I'm afraid I can't help you here. I could help you with taking a look at locations if you need someone who speaks Dutch to make sure you don't get swindled.
<jcastro> rick and I will work something out
<qense> ok
<qense> OK, I'm off now. Shutting down for the day. Good night everyone!
<czajkowski> jono: ello back now
<jono> czajkowski, can you talk in about 15mins?
<czajkowski> I can indeed
<czajkowski> THanks
<jono> :)
<jono> czajkowski, ok
<jono> sorry for the delay
<jono> all set now?
<czajkowski> jono: I am indeed
<jono> czajkowski, skype?
<czajkowski> dont see you signed in o skype..
<czajkowski> yup
<jono> logging in
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<jono> got voicemail czajkowski
<czajkowski> odd
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-29
<jcastro> jono: around?
<jono> jcastro, sue
<jono> sure
<jono> jcastro, sorry, I have had my nose in mail all day
<jcastro> oh no worries
<jono> I know we missed our call
<jcastro> I won't complain. :D
<jono> I am nearly through it all though
<jono> :)
<jcastro> jono: I actually have a whinier problem
<jono> it has been a mierable day
<jcastro> Icarus?
<jono> wiener problem?
<jono> lol
<jono> what about Icarus?
<jcastro> Flight of ... ?
<jono> what about it?
<jcastro> vocals?
<jono> not recorded it yet
<jono> lol
<jcastro> was wondering if you had made progress
<jcastro> damn
<jono> I might need to can it
<jcastro> ?
<jono> I smell licensing hot water
<jono> although I am asking maiden if I can release it
<jcastro> oh
<jono> we will see what they say
<jcastro> I thought you had done all that already
<jono> nope
<jono> I was planning on playing a game of screw the rules
<jcastro> heh
<jono> but then I checked into it
<jcastro> I am pretty sure even if you cover songs live you're supposed to pay or get permission
<jono> and I think my heroes may screw me
<jcastro> aka. we break the law every uds
<jcastro> nah, I remember the last time I saw maiden they told me to pirate their albums!
<jcastro> you could do an "inspired by maiden" track
<jono> haha
<jcastro> sum41 did that for metallica's battery
<jono> I could release Plight Of Toys R'Us
<jcastro> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&qscrl=1&q=sum+41+battery&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<jcastro> click play
<jcastro> and guess the metallica song
<jono> Ride....like a beagle...
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl0EWYTVrlw
<jcastro> actually, way better
<jono> wow they are good
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> I always thought Sum41 sucked
<jcastro> they were like a blink 182 type "punk band"
<jcastro> but ends up they're the world's biggest metallica fan
<jono> cool
<jono> :)
<jcastro> and they covered the real battery for an MTV metallica tribute
<jcastro> and they were really good
<jono> so Mr Castro
<jono> I have a question for you
<jono> uds content
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> It shall be yours by our call tomorrow
<jcastro> sorry, I had real alpha 2 items today.
<jcastro> but it shall be yours
<jcastro> I only have one item left for A2
<jono> please get to it tomorrow
<jono> I want to get it in shape for a call this week that was scheduld
<jono> with Jane and Gerry
<jono> thanks, al
<jono> pal
<jcastro> hmm
<jono> jcastro, it should be cool
<jono> this call came out the blue today
<jono> was news to me, so I would like a first cut of the site done by EOD wed
<jono> which is totally doable
<jcastro> no worries, I'll have a draft for you by the time you start tomorrow
<jcastro> that'll give me time to polish before my EOD.
<jono> perfect
<jono> thanks, pal
<jono> sorry it is all a little last minute
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> A2 is definitely priority, but it seems you are mostly in shape there
<jono> and look at the glory that is http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-community.html :-)
<jcastro> I've been middle-of-the-road-but-not-totally-backburning it since it's not on my WIs
<jono> yeah I know what you mean
<jono> if it aint a WI, it is dead to me
<jcastro> heh
<jono> apart from..y'know...the clustered ball of crazy that is my damn inbox
<jono> I hate email so much
<jcastro> I sent kiko a mail
<jcastro> to link him up with stormy, wrt. linaro <-> gnome collaboration
<jcastro> and he responds
<jcastro> it's like
<jcastro> "I am too busy to be responsive over mail, randomly grab me on IRC."
<jono> lol
<jcastro> and I was like, wow ....
<jono> Not a Solution(TM)
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> yeah, I don't he's a GTD guy or something
<jcastro> <-- dinner, bbl
<jono> later, pal
<doctormo> jono: You need a secretary, man I put my CV forward for the position :-D
<doctormo> jono: I feel I should put myself in your work items so I'm not dead to you, maybe get a call once a month for an update on things.
<jono> doctormo, heh, you are not dead to me
<jono> but the community is a pretty big place :)
<doctormo> Oh vast, you won't believe how mind bogglingly large it is, I mean you might think your bingo club is big, but that's just peanuts to the ubuntu community.
<doctormo> jono: I hope you saw my wallpaper and the H2G2 quote in it
<doctormo> bbs
<doctormo> Back :-)
<dpm> morning all
<doctormo> hello
<nigelb> morning dpm
<nigelb> hello doctormo :)
<doctormo> nigelb: I wanted to improve my background a little
<nigelb> doctormo: desktop background?
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<dpm> hi doctormo
<nigelb> dpm: you're early today :)
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, I've got a couple of things on my plate and I'll be away for an hour or so later on :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> nigelb: I was updating this: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Circuit-169288271 I thought I showed you yesterday morning?
<doctormo> czajkowski: How's your mum?
<czajkowski> grand sleeping I hope, anasthetics don't agree with her at all
<doctormo> czajkowski: I hope everything goes well, I know my body doesn't really like anasthetics.
<czajkowski> aye she'll hopefully be let hope some time this weekend depending on her blood pressure.  sHe has very high blood pressure usually but it;s a bit low atm
<dpm> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: morning
<dpm> nigelb, out of interest, do you use a localized system?
<dpm> i.e. not English?
<czajkowski> dpm: just a question someone was asking and I'd not a clue, when translators translate a wiki page, the title of the page isn't translated is it? as in the URL part ?
<dpm> czajkowski, exactly, it is not translated, so that the translated pages are subpages of the original. I.e. OriginalPage and OriginalPage/Translation (where "Translation" is a 2 or 3 letter code representing the language)
<dpm> e.g. OriginalPage/ga for the Irish translation
<czajkowski> ahhh I see
<czajkowski> dpm: thanks for explaining
<dpm> no worries :)
<nigelb> dpm: nope, english
<nigelb> doctormo: the gnu meets oss?
<nigelb> czajkowski: I appreciate the fact that we have a CoC most when I see communities that don't
<doctormo> nigelb: Ah well, that's a trick of the light :-D
<nigelb> doctormo: you hadn't shown me that one, and it is beautiful :)
<czajkowski> right off to Dublin
<nigelb> czajkowski: have a nice trip :)
<czajkowski> catch folks around 5pm my time again . Going to be a long day
<dpm> nigelb, thanks. Nevertheless, do you happen to know anyone using Ubuntu in Punjabi, by any chance? I'm getting in touch with translation teams and it seems that the Punjabi one is no longer active (the team owner stopped using LP and that was it)
<czajkowski> job interview part III
<dpm> czajkowski, have a good trip and good luck!
<nigelb> dpm: ouch, I don't know anyone using a localized version here.  I can hunt around on the mailing list if you want me to
<nigelb> (also, I can't read punjabi btw)
<dpm> nigelb, no, don't worry, thanks. I'll try to contact the few members of the team who've got a visible contact address
<nigelb> :)
<dpm> nigelb, would you say localized Ubuntu is not so popular in India, or only in your region? (I know India is huge and that I cannot ask you for all languages - I'm just trying to get a rough impression here :)
<nigelb> dpm: well, we learn about computers in english, so its naturally assumed that people who first use ubuntu would like to use ubuntu in english
<dpm> oh right
<nigelb> but the advantage of having it localized is when its beign adopted by say state governments when they might want to have the interface in the official language for ease of transition, etc
<dpm> ok, thanks for the info nigelb :)
<nigelb> dpm: no problem :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<akgraner> I am really turning into a geek - I find myself getting frustrated b/c my hands have to leave the keyboard to use the mouse... WOW!  akgraner notes this day in her calendar :-/
<dholbach> hola ara
<dpm> morning dholbach, hola ara
<dpm> hey akgraner :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<ara> morning dholbach, dpm
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<ara> good thanks, slowly starting the day, yourself?
<nigelb> akgraner: haha :)
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<dholbach> ara: same here, definitely slow sitll :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<akgraner> dpm, nigelb et al - howdy! :-)
<dholbach> hey akgraner - still up?
<akgraner> nah - I got some sleep :-)  Just started my day early
<dholbach> very early, eh? :)
<akgraner> yeppers - it's 0230 here
<dholbach> I'm just not hard-core enough for this community
<dholbach> got up a bit before 8 :)
<nigelb> dholbach: don't worry, akgraner has a bad sleep pattern ;)
 * nigelb runs
<akgraner> nigelb, not bad - just unique - I get 8 hours of sleep in a 24 hour period :-)
<nigelb> akgraner: right, every half our you sleep for 10 minutes :p
<akgraner> nigelb, :-P
<akgraner> power naps rule! just sayin'
<dholbach> maybe I'm starting my day even slower today - I just made coffee and forgot the coffee powder
<akgraner> dholbach, it's Tuesday  - you can't have a case of the Monday's on a Tuesday :-) (however that sounds like something I would do, nice to know I am in good company)
<dholbach> usually I smell the coffee when it's ready, it didn't even surprise me today that the coffee did not smell coffee like - man, I hope I wake up quickly :)
<nigelb> haha
<dholbach> we're at #599655 in LP already
<dholbach> how long until we hit 600000?
<jussi> :D
 * jussi goes to file 345 bugs :D
<nigelb> dholbach: my guess is it will take max of 1 week
 * nigelb goes to check daily patterns
<nigelb> dholbach: ok, so I was talking at the Debian side about sponsorship in Debian
<nigelb> I'm wondering if we can have something there for ubuntu developers who want to upload to Debian
<nigelb> (actually Rhonda just suggested it to me)
<nigelb> I'm out for lunch, we'll continue the conversation when I'm back :)
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
<dholbach> nigelb: there's the debian mentors already?
<dholbach> nigelb: it's great if you want to improve it and collaborate with Debian people to make it better, but I'm afraid I'm totally maxed out and in too many concurrent discussions right now
<dholbach> I'm totally behind on emails and still got loads of work items to go through
<jussi> what? dholbach is human? o.O
<dholbach> the problem is: we're never short of good ideas
<dholbach> although nigelb's and Rhonda's idea is indeed very good
<dholbach> nigelb: I'm happy to give my feedback at some stage, but I can't be leading this effort too
<nigelb> dholbach: ok, I'm back.  I can take it forward in a limited manner till my laptop is back and then I can work with rhonda on getting a system for ubuntu developers to find sponsorship faster
<dholbach> nigelb: great, let me know how it goes
<nigelb> debian-mentors is sadly not as great as our own sponsoring system - its a bit tough to find an actual sponsor
<dpm> akgraner, the link you've just sent me to share for the interview with the Spanish translation team is for me to review or just for confirmation?
<akgraner> confirmation :-)  you should have the actual email showing up in your inbox any second now...
<akgraner> just want to CC you on everything incase I get hit by a bus :-)
<dpm> akgraner, great, thanks! :-)
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono: how are you doing?
<dholbach> jono: did you send me the notes for yesterday's call? not sure if I got them and I think I forgot something already :)
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> shoot, I didn't
<dholbach> no worries :)
<dholbach> jono: it
<jono> dholbach, they are on my other laptop, will send them son
<jono> son
<jono> soon
<dholbach> jono: it's not like I didn't have enough work items ;-)
<dholbach> take it easy :)
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * jono hugs dholbach
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> jono: uds content link in your inbox, copy and paste away!
<jono> thanks jcastro!
<jcastro> jono: I have some questions when you integrate it
<jcastro> so just mumble me or something
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> jcastro, a lot of this you could have cut out - it is from the last UDS
<jono> but I can do that
<jcastro> yeah so that was my question
<jcastro> for like travel and stuff, we don't have any of that info
<jcastro> so I was just placeholding
<jcastro> so I figured that would show what the page would look like better than making up a hotel, etc.
<jcastro> also, is this page in /addition/ to the wiki or will it replace it? I wasn't sure if I was supposed to link back to the more detailed stuff on the wiki.
<jcastro> I can't think of a way to explain like remote IRC without it sounding too complicated for what I think the site should be
 * jcastro rings the bell
<jcastro> one more WI outta there!
<jono> jcastro, :)
<jcastro> dholbach: I need to chat about dailies for about 5 minutes if you have a chance today
<dholbach> jcastro: sure, just talking to the man with the plan right now
<dholbach> jcastro: afterwards we can mumble :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> vish: wrt. papercuts, agree, just add the info!
<vish> cool!
<dholbach> jcastro: mumble?
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> woo!
<dpm> :-)
<doctormo> Morning all
<jcastro> woo, my kindle gets here today
<doctormo> jcastro: I thought kindles weren't very good.
<jcastro> *shrug* I got my brother one and he loves it
<popey> jono: what was the name of the wordpress theme people you said you used on a recent shotofjaq?
<jcastro> doctormo: I tried the nook one at B&N and it was pretty fail
<doctormo> jcastro: My sisters like Twilight, I've started being cautious of what my sisters like these days :-P
<doctormo> I'm waiting for a good book reader, perhaps even a tablet.
<jono> popey, woothemes.com
<popey> ace! thanks
<jono> :)
<jono> popey, they are fantastic themes
<jono> and I think they have a 4-for-1 offter too
<jono> offer
<popey> do they do custom work?
<jono> popey, not sure
<popey> will contact them
<jono> I usually take a theme and hack it myself with firebug
<popey> jono: do they do some kind of kickback / referral if I mention your name?
<jono> popey, I don't think so
<jono> thanks for the consideration though :-)
<popey> np
<jcastro> pleia2: thanks for your feedback, I'll incorporate that
<pleia2> jcastro: sure thing
<pleia2> just proposed the multi-language thing to the rest of -backstage, but it should be ok I think as long as we're clear about language when it's a non-english class and we have someone we can work with for scheduling
<jcastro> I'll just reword the bit so that it's more "talk to the learning team" too
 * pleia2 nods
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-06-30
<doctormo> jcastro, popey, pleia2: http://mythical-human.deviantart.com/art/WinLin-part-1-168996026 Even though it's fedora, it's still funny.
<pleia2> windows gets so jealous
<nhandler> Just like those mops in the swiffer commercials ;)
<doctormo> night all
<nhandler> Night doctormo
<pleia2> (team reports reminders)++
<pleia2> thanks nhandler :)
<nhandler> pleia2: You're welcome. I must also congratulate you, you are one of the best when it comes to having a report prepared each month
<pleia2> w00t, gold star!
<nigelb> we passed 60000 FYI, bug 600000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600000 in hitchhiker (Ubuntu) "missing dependency on Bazaar (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600000
<nigelb> jussi: ^ did you file that 300 bugs yday? ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<dholbach> how's life in Spain?
 * nigelb waves to dpm and dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> hi nigelb
<dholbach> james_w: if you have a bit of time, can we chat about recipes later on? do you have few examples somewhere? more than in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/BzrBuilder?
<dholbach> hola ara!
<ara> morning dholbach, all
<nigelb> good morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<nigelb> I'm not sure if its a good thing, but we've hit 60000 bugs on LP
<dholbach> woohoooo!
 * dholbach gives nigelb an additional '0'
<nigelb> dholbach: awesome work with developer week prep :)
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<czajkowski> aloha
 * nigelb waves to czajkowski :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: hope you had a good trip y'day
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> going back to dublin again today as well for Ubuntu hour
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> meeting Orla the girl who won the UW competition
 * nigelb is jealous
<czajkowski> WOW look at this team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010
<czajkowski> so detailed, it's so nice to read and see the stuff they've done
<dholbach> this should be blogged
<czajkowski> dholbach: oh trust me I will once I have their re approval meeting
<czajkowski> that is such a high standard
<czajkowski> wish all wikis were that good
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> WOW just wow
<nigelb> I should get my loco renergized to deal with reapproval when the time comes :/
<czajkowski> sent a mail out as well to contacts list last night, asking them to update their information on the directory as it sees some teams contacts/admins is a bit out of date
<czajkowski> nigelb: if you need a hand just ask
<AlanBell> lots of yummy graphs on that colombian page too
<czajkowski> AlanBell: heheh
<nigelb> czajkowski: sure :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: I guess you're in <3 with graphs and maths and statistics
<AlanBell> and chickens
<czajkowski> anyone know where I'd find the nice new logo and fonts and purpleness for a presentation
<AlanBell> czajkowski: if nothing exists I will make it, I was thinking of having a standard template for the Ubuntu In Business event
<czajkowski> well I did have the old stuff
<czajkowski> gonna look and see spreadubuntu
<czajkowski> just wondered if someone had one
<dholbach> czajkowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<dholbach> czajkowski: the top three ones should, but I don't have a template file for it
<czajkowski> dholbach: oh you are useful :)
<dholbach> czajkowski: henninge might
<czajkowski> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/get-materials/presentation
<AlanBell> hmm, think I might make one with a bit more aubergine in it
<dpm> czajkowski, all the logos and guidelines and stuff used to be at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/VisualIdentity but it seems the page has gone :/ There are some bits and pieces at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2
<czajkowski> dpm: thanks
<czajkowski> dholbach: nice presentation
<czajkowski> seeing as giving a talk tomorrow week I need to get my ass in gear
<vish> hmm , why do all the links of the authors[for the presentations] lead to ubuntu.com
<vish> if the link to author isnt known it could just /not/ be a link
<vish> hehe , no link for cprofitt :D
<vish> dpm: it has been moved to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official , which asks to get the assets from canonical blog
<vish> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/VisualIdentity?action=info
 * vish adds redirect , several seem confused with the page delete
<nigelb> vish: mind joining -in?
<dpm> vish, thanks. Yeah, a redirect is always a good thing to do
<czajkowski> oh someone was asking about -in last night
<czajkowski> in #locoteams
<czajkowski> saying there were no ops around to update and edit the topic
<nigelb> well, topic isn't protected in -in
<nigelb> anyone can update topic
<czajkowski> nigelb: mustn't have known that
<nigelb> its been quite active there actually and the op was around when abhi_nav wandered to locoteams
<czajkowski> odd so
<nigelb> must've been confused.  I'll catch him when he comes on next :)
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> thanks
 * popey wonders where doctormo got his sense of humour from, and whether they will give refunds
<nigelb> popey: LOL
<nigelb> hola randa_ :)
<randa_> hola nigelb!
<dholbach> can somebody quickly review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek and friends and see if there's any glaring mistakes
<dholbach> ?
<popey> is django & you a 2 hour slot intentionall?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> dpm: do you think it's ok if I send a note to ubuntu-translators@ (and others) about adding themselves to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek for translation help?
<dholbach> (to make the communication a bit smoother)
<dpm> dholbach, absolutely
<dholbach> will do in a sec
<dholbach> thanks popey
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> dpm: sent
<dholbach> dpm: there's "CatalanTeam/propaganda" on the wiki! is that part of your separatist movement? :-P
<dpm> dholbach, hahaha, actually, the team is in process of changing name. The person who started the page was not aware of the negative connotations
<dholbach> dpm: yeah, I can imagine that it has less negative connotations in other languages :)
<dholbach> dpm: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> dpm: very funny :-)
<dpm> dholbach, just building up some excitement there
<AlanBell> could really use the new font right about now
<dpm> I thought I had removed the categories to get the post syndicated on the Planet, but it seems I didn't or something else went wrong :/
<AlanBell> czajkowski: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uib.png
<AlanBell> but with the Ubuntu font when we get sight of it
<AlanBell> and the dots in the top left will move across like the boot sequence
<dholbach> nhandler, Technoviking: do you know who could forum-ify https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000728.html and put it in the right places?
 * dholbach will go and UWN it
<dholbach> dpm: the password protected blog post must be part of the Catalan Propaganda Tactics! :)
<dpm> dholbach, exactly!
<dholbach> no surprise there :)
<dpm> dholbach, now on to more practical terms, it was wordpress not allowing a post not to have a category. I removed the "Ubuntu" category, which is the one syndicated in the Planet, but I did not realise that WP added it again upon saving. If a blog post needs to have no category, the "Uncategorized" one must be explicitly selected
<dholbach> I had something weird with categorised stuff yesterday too
<dholbach> dpm: is this WP3.0?
<dpm> dholbach, it's the one from wp.com, so I'd guess so
<dholbach> ok
 * vish not really sure why Catalan would mean wrong .. :s  dholbach?
<dholbach> vish: eh?
<dholbach> if you could all RD/RT/digg UDW, I'd be very happy :)
<vish> dholbach: "The person who started the page was not aware of the negative connotations"
<dpm> vish, it's about "propaganda", not Catalan :)
<dpm> we Catalan people are nice people
<vish> ah..
<dpm> really
<dholbach> haha
<vish> lol! ;)
<dholbach> separatists like everybody else in the country :)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> but yeah, the ones I got to know were nice people indeed :)
<dholbach> dpm: did you go out with the other Catalan hackers last night?
<dpm> dholbach, no, in the end I didn't. Actually there is only 1 hacker, the other ones are hippies (note: no negative connotations here!)
<dholbach> haha
<doctormo> morning all
<nigelb> morning doctormo :)
<doctormo> hello nigelb
<dholbach> nhandler, Technoviking: I'll do it myself now, no worries
<dholbach> If you could sticky them that'd be great
<dholbach> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9529636
<dholbach> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9529629
<dholbach> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9529633
<akgraner> czajkowski, ping
<dholbach> what's the best way to do a flow chart diagram?
<AlanBell> I like openoffice draw for that
<dholbach> inkscape crashed immediately, dia very quickly, tcm locked up my X11, I couldn't work out scribus and gimp might be the wrong choice
<dholbach> I think something else crashed for me too
<dholbach> thanks AlanBell - I'll try that
<james_w> dholbach: I like the picture of you in front of a globe, it makes you look like a criminal mastermind
<qense> good afternoon
<jono> dpm, great work knocking a bunch of A2 items off the lis
<jono> list
<jono> dpm, do you see any blockers in completing the rest by EOG tomorrow?
<jono> s/EOG/EOD
<jcastro> Oh wow nice, some nice green padding!
<dpm> thanks jono, I'm still on it (I intend to finish 2 more in the course of the day). I won't finish them today, but tomorrow they should be complete. Re: blockers, I've got an action depending on henninge, but he tells me that he'll be finishing his action today
<jono> dpm, you rock, my friend :-)
 * jono hi-fives dpm
 * dpm hi-fives jono :)
<dpm> everyone's rocking
<jcastro> under the line, that means we can slack off for a few weeks!
<dpm> shhh... jono's already here!
<qense> and this channel is logged, so I presume jono is reading all the log files when he starts his day to make sure nothing bad was said while he was asleep!
<jcastro> heh
<jono> jcastro, NO SLACKING!
 * jono laughs
<jono> qense, lol
<jono> qense, good idea ;-)
<jcastro> It's a long way to the top, if you wanna rock and roll!
<jcastro> dholbach: can we chat for like 5 minutes before our team call? I have a question
<jono> jcastro, its a long way to the shop if you want a sausage roll
<jcastro> gimme fuel gimme fie gimme baadadadadadadadadada
<dholbach> james_w: HAHAHA
<dholbach> jcastro: sure
<james_w> dholbach: as for recipes, I don't really have any more examples, hopefully we can point to some on Launchpad soon enough
<james_w> I can make some up if needed
<dholbach> james_w: ok, I thought there were more
<dholbach> james_w: jcastro and I thought we'd put a VERY simple one (branch from somewhere, packaging from distro) as the "default" one and add an additional Dailybuilds/Recipes page that shows advanced features
<james_w> good idea
<jcastro> I found an easy one
<jcastro> gnash
<jcastro> it's in lp and they keep the packaging in lp
<james_w> bear in mind that "branch from somewhere, merge packaging from distro" won't work for most packages
<jcastro> james_w: booooo
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> big problem for ease of setting this up
<jcastro> if we're tracking the packaging from the dev release and upstream trunk shouldn't that mostly work though?
<jcastro> unless upstream is like, really churning
<jcastro> and if it doesn't work we'd have to fix it in the -dev release's distro packaging anyway right?
<dholbach> james_w: why doesn't this work for most?
<james_w> because there is no common history between the upstream imports and the packaging branches for the majority of packages
<dholbach> oh damn
<dholbach> james_w: that makes it a bit more rocket-science-esque, doesn't it?
<jcastro> ok dholbach you will have to explain that to me over mumble
<james_w> yeah
<dholbach> jcastro, james_w: shall we have a quick mumble in 5?
<dholbach> I need to make some tea
<jcastro> yeah!
<nhandler> dholbach: Did Technoviking take care of the forum post already? I just posted the UDW thing on the Fridge
<dholbach> nhandler: thanks a bunch
<akgraner> nhandler, I am glad you said you did  - I was marking it up to post it as well - hehe
<dholbach> nhandler: I did the forums entries, but did not sticky them
<dholbach> nhandler: I don't have those powers
<nhandler> dholbach: If you have a link, I can find someone to take care of it
<james_w> dholbach: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~spiv/bzr-builder/merge-subdirs-479705/+merge/14979
<james_w> \m/
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro leeeeet's get ready to muuuuuumble!
<dholbach> jono: waiting for you
<jcastro> we are mumbling!
<dholbach> jono: "the leader has not yet arrived"
<jono> lol
<dholbach> jono: can you type a bit more quietly? :-P
 * dholbach hugs jono :)
<jono> dholbach, oops
<nigelb> LOL
<nigelb> dholbach: you're typing isn't silent either generally - I get scared hearing the speed of your typing when I call you :p
<jono> nigelb, it's not typing it is knitting
<popey> \o/ wool
<nhandler> dholbach: Have a link to your UDW forum post? I have a moderator willing to help
<dholbach> <dholbach> nhandler, Technoviking: I'll do it myself now, no worries
<dholbach>  If you could sticky them that'd be great
<dholbach>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9529636
<dholbach>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9529629
<dholbach>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9529633
<jcastro> http://blog.beliefnet.com/faithfunnies/horsemen_gas.gif
<duanedesign> dholbach: nhandler consider them stuck :)
<nhandler> Thanks a lot duanedesign
<jcastro> http://blog.beliefnet.com/faithfunnies/horsemen_gas.gif
<duanedesign> np
<jcastro> oops
<jcastro> http://www.canadiancartoonists.com/AislinTalk/34GableHorsemen.jpg
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> popey: I guess they're uploading the last batch of UDS videos
<czajkowski> akgraner: you rang my dear
<jcastro> jono: when you have a sec I have a quick mumble question for you
<jono> jcastro, sure, one sec
<jono> jcastro, ok logging in
<jcastro> jono: found it, in your inbox
<jono> thanks jcastro
<czajkowski> aloha from ubuntu-ie hour
<jcastro> hi!
<AlanBell> Sláinte czajkowski and the irish contingent
<popey> jcastro: oh?
<jcastro> popey: I am getting tons of email from blip
<jcastro> and I don't recognize those videos being up there before
<popey> ooo
 * popey logs in
<czajkowski> AlanBell: :)
<popey> jcastro: ooo, boatloads
<jcastro> ugh, everytime I need to check to see if UDS videos are getting to the right place that damn video of me and jono doing celine dion is like the top hit
<popey> i count 12 of them
<czajkowski> heheh
<jcastro> they don't appear to have hit youtube yet
<jono> lol
<popey> they wont till we edit the meta data
<jcastro> oh?
<popey> which we need to do first or they will have crappy descriptions
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> sure, you on that or want me to?
<popey> I'll do it this evening
<jcastro> <3
<popey> oh look, its the evening
<jcastro> lolz
<popey> in return I have a favour :)
<jcastro> sure
<IdleOne> jono: time to broadcast?
<jono> IdleOne, 5 mins
<jono> can people go to http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon and tell me if the chat is working?
<IdleOne> logging in
<jono> ahhh it works now
<IdleOne> hmm seems my username exists
<jcastro> popey: oh neat, blip is showing an html5 option for me
<jcastro> it doesn't work but ....
<czajkowski> akgraner: skype??
<czajkowski> ~I've orla here
<popey> :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, sure
<popey> jcastro: loads of the videos fail to convert
<popey> jcastro: i might have to download them all, convert then reupload them
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> what were they uploaded as? ogv?
<akgraner> let me get the my goose sounding dog out of the room...
<popey> mp4
<jcastro> popey: I wonder if the production company just uploaded them
<jcastro> popey: iirc the IS guys transcoded them to ogv on the spot
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> popey: you might want to check with IS, maybe they plan to do that
<popey> but that wont help
<popey> uploading ogv to blip, they will try to convert and in all likelyhood will fail too
<popey> so I'd probably download, convert to flv and upload
<jcastro> but they always worked in the past
<popey> don't worry, I'll work it out
<popey> no, they didnt :)
<popey> I download/reuploaded _loads_
<jcastro> ?
<jcastro> I could have sworn there was a retry button for converting
<popey> there was if you're pro
<popey> but even then it often fails
<popey> glitch in the matrix
<jcastro> ugh
<popey> dont worry, it's only 12 videos, I'll sort it
<jcastro> oh hey if you end up talking to IS have elmo up it to a pro account
<jcastro> it's like 7 bucks
<popey> k
<popey> jcastro: etherpad guys are having a meeting in #etherpad btw http://doc.etherpad.org/meeting-wed-30th-of-june  right now
<jcastro> ooh, I'll idle
<IdleOne> jono: thanks for the Free mini concert :)
<jono> IdleOne, :)
<IdleOne> awesome of you dude
<jono> thanks dude :)
<IdleOne> listening to your band right now.
<czajkowski> hows folks this evening
<czajkowski> jono: ready?
<jono> czajkowski, ye
<jono> yep
<jono> czajkowski, call refused
<czajkowski> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-01
<czajkowski> whoo made it home
<jono> doctormo, ping?
<nhandler> How was it czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> windy and raining heavily
<czajkowski> behind one large truck for about 4 miles in lashing rain
<czajkowski> most fliupping annoying
<nhandler> czajkowski: I meant the Ubuntu Hour ;)
<czajkowski> oh right
<czajkowski> that was a good fun
<czajkowski> took pics
<czajkowski> one of the lads brought his wife and kids along
<nhandler> czajkowski: Sounds fun. Have you uploaded the pics yet?
<czajkowski> one of the guys luisbg is moving back to spain so wont see him again
<czajkowski> and the two masters students doing their thesis on Ubuntu came along
<czajkowski> nhandler: nope
<nhandler> czajkowski: Weren't you doing something with those 2 students?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> educating them in ubuntu
<czajkowski> so one brought along a questionaire
<czajkowski> the other wanted to meet people
<czajkowski> nhandler: jono seen  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/TeamReApproval2010  what a wiki page
<jono> wow!
<jono> so awesome :)
<czajkowski> yup
 * czajkowski hugs jono nice work on getting the tag chat going 
<czajkowski> thank you
<nhandler> czajkowski: Oh yeah, put Ubuntu Chicago to shame with that ;)
<doctormo> jono: pong
<czajkowski> right folks calling it a night
<czajkowski> catch you all tomorrow
<doctormo> night czajkowski
<nhandler> Night czajkowski
<jono> czajkowski, :)
<jono> doctormo, hey, you have an M-Audio Fast Track Pro?
<jono> I saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/569932
<doctormo> jono: I do
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569932 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "M-audio fast-track pro: Missing input device (affects: 3) (heat: 76)" [Low,In progress]
<jono> doctormo, how does it work in Lucid?
<jono> specifically the S/PDIF
<jono> specifically the S/PDIF in
<doctormo> jono: Needed a patch to get it working
<jono> (I just bought one)
<doctormo> in lucid
<jono> right
<jono> does the S/PDIF work?
<doctormo> jono: I don't actually know if I can test that, do you mean S/PDIF into the Fast track and then out to computer via usb?
<doctormo> I can't imagine it wouldn't work though so long as the patch is there: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/48319012/draft.patch
<doctormo> jono: Now you can riddle me this, what did you think of this: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/#/d2ssfnz
<jono> doctormo, I want to bring an S/PDIF input into the Fast Track via the S/PDIF in
<jono> I am getting my studio in better shape for my videocasts and the live severed fifth recording
<jono> that image is awesome doctormo
<jono> doctormo, is that patch merged into maverick or in a Lucid PPA?
<jono> or it is a config file patch
<jono> easy
<jono> I sure hope the S/PDIF works
<jono> then I don't need windows
<jono> biab
<doctormo> jono: Let me know if it works, although that patch was rejected by the upstream because it's a hack (technically speaking) it assumes you have a single audio device in the original configuration and assumes you may have a prior device in the patched version. What it should do of course is not have that configuration at all, the code should be made to detect the m-audio alsa device properly.
<jono> doctormo, so the patched version assumes the m-audio overrides the system sound card?
<doctormo> jono: No, it won't apply m-audio config if it's not an m-audio, it just expands the existing hack to check two slots.
<jono> doctormo, oh so it means you can use both the m-audio and the existing sound card?
<doctormo> jono: I have been able to, I output to my normal sound card when I do midi work and input work.
<doctormo> YMMV
<jono> doctormo, right, can see see the S/PDIF In as an input?
<doctormo> jono: Are you having trouble seeing it?
<jono> doctormo, he card hasnt arrived yet
<jono> I am just getting my expectations set
<jono> can you see it?
<doctormo> jono: Mine isn't a card, it's a block connected via usb. M-Audio FastTrack Pro
<jono> I mean that
<jono> I meant sound card
<jono> the only thing I care about is that I can see the s/pdif in ustream
<doctormo> What would it look like?
<doctormo> Imagine your talking with someone that treats audio like a mystic force and only knows how to do Jack because I wrote the steps down.
<jono> doctormo, it is an orange socket that says Digital In I think
<jono> what inputs are listed in the sound preferences when it is plugged in?
<doctormo> jono: Yes it has that, it says S/PDIF > Out / In (there are two orange connectors)
<doctormo> jono: There is "FastTrack Pro Analog Stereo Channel A" input and "FastTrack Pro Analog Stereo Channel A" and "FastTrack Pro Analog Stereo Channel B" outputs.
<jono> doctormo, can you test which socket matches which input?
<jono> I reckon it is "FastTrack Pro Analog Stereo Channel A"
<doctormo> jono: I have no s/pdif output devices and no cables. Is there a way I can test it otherwise? Channel A works for the Microphone I plug into the Mic/Inst
<jono> is Channel A or Channel A Analogue?
<doctormo> jono: http://imagebin.ca/view/J_yDiXN.html
<jono> doctormo, what options are in the Connector drop down
<jono> when the fast track is selected
<doctormo> jono: It disappears when selecting the FastTrack.
<jono> I think you said there were other inputs?
<doctormo> Those were outputs.
<jono> A, Analogue A, and B
<jono> ahh
<jono> so there is only one input working
<doctormo> Well, that only appears with the patch, without it it's a rather amusing zero inputs.
<doctormo> I have no idea if this is because of pulse audio or alsa, both are irrational with this device.
<jono> dammit
<nigelb> morning folks :)
<doctormo> jono: Will it be a waste or will you try and convince some of the devels to work on the problem?
<nigelb> doctormo: audio?
<nhandler> doctormo: Not that many audio devs in the community, and I bet crimsun is pretty busy ;)
<nigelb> luke should be aroud now
<doctormo> nhandler: Quick does anyone know any multi-millionaire audiophiles! We need an audio team stat.
<nigelb> doctormo: TheMuso in #ubuntu-desktop might be able to help you
<jono> doctormo, I will probably just report a bug and hope someone can work on it
<doctormo> jono: Noone you know who does this sort of thing?
<nigelb> doctormo: err, audio right? Luke aka TheMuso
<nigelb> crimsun has withdrawn from most development related stuff lately
<jono> doctormo, well, I don't know if it is an integration issue or a driver problem
<doctormo> nigelb: Surely the entire Ubuntu community must consist of more than one audio dev, either that or we need to get out our tranquilizers and go hunting in #alsa.
<doctormo> jono: I should be able to see more than one input on alsa if it's a config issue
<jono> doctormo, not neccessarily, the drive might now expose all inputs
<doctormo> Certainly looks like it doesn't > pcmC1D0p  pcmC1D1c  pcmC1D1p is all I get.
<jono> doctormo, then it must be a driver issue
<nigelb> doctormo: sadly, audio is not some place we have lots of devs
<nigelb> crimsun was our pillar for so long :)
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<nigelb> whoa its early! I haven't even had my coffee and you're up for work already!
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> and my TZ is ahead of you
<dpm> how are you doing today, apart from not having had the coffe? :-)
<nigelb> From the looks of it today is going to be a *loooong* day
<nigelb> I'm struggling to understand a framework on whcih I'm supposed to write code in
<dpm> I'm sure you like challenges... :)
<nigelb> of course! I'm the one who convinced everyone that we should use this framework :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach
 * dholbach takes the dog to the vet
<czajkowski> morning
<AlanBell> hi
<nigelb> hello czajkowski, AlanBell :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: hi
<nigelb> you folks having a good day?
<czajkowski> so far so good
 * AlanBell says meh to month end stuff
<nigelb> AlanBell: new month has been awesome with 2 new people joining our company and we moved 2 systems to ubuntu this week :)
<AlanBell> that is great
<nigelb> we'll eventually go all out for developers :)
<AlanBell> I just want someone to take all the financial stuff away
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: did you do anythig about the results of "talk to lucas about submittodebian"?
<nigelb> Also, what is the outcome of exploring code review UI for patches?  (you've marked it as done)
<jcastro> nigelb: the submittodebian bits discussion happened on the mailing list instead (motu)
<jcastro> and the bugs team has punted the code review for patches for this cycle.
<jcastro> sorry, the lp tasks aren't clear
<jcastro> they weren't for getting each feature done in lp, it was for a work analysis of what we wanted from the lp team
<jcastro> so they're all marked done even though we don't get everything we want
<jcastro> the short story on the review bits is "everyone wants them, but it's alot of work, so next time"
<jcastro> once I get debian 2 way import/export in lp I'll be more than happy to let you whine at them for your feature. :D
<jcastro> I've been waiting like 3 years, heh
<jcastro> nigelb: hmm, perhaps I should get one of them to blog their plans
<jcastro> so it's clear what they're working on
<jcastro> jono: when you plug in your kindle to your ubuntu box does it think it's an mp3 player? (though everything works just fine)
<nigelb> jcastro: thank you :)
<jono> jcastro, no, it just shows nautilus
<nigelb> the code review would have been awesome ;)
<jcastro> nigelb: they love the idea, it's just something they can bust out right away.
<jcastro> er, it's NOT something they can just bust out right away is what I meant.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I should bribe jml into giving me some beginner lessions on hacking launchpad :)
<jcastro> no!
<jcastro> stay here with us!
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm a web developer by trade, I'm just gravitating towards my area of expertise :p
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> jono: heya - if you could re-blog UDW at some stage, I'd appreciate it :-D
<jono> dholbach, will do today
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<nigelb> dholbach: don't bang on that
<dholbach> nigelb: eh?
<nigelb> I asked jono to blog about cleansweep ages back and he still hasn't done it :p
<vish> nigelb: i need jono too :
<jcastro> I asked jono for a pony!
<dholbach> jcastro: sometimes it's really tough working for Jono
<dholbach> all those disappointments and setbacks
<jono> ll
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I have a hard time respecting someone who uses triggers
<jono> haha
<nigelb> jcastro: triggers?
<jcastro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bass_drum
<nigelb> jcastro: ah, LOL
<nigelb> later folks, I'm off for the day :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day, nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Just finished 12.5 hours at work.  I feel brain-dead
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll massage abentley's comments into the wiki page
<dholbach> jcastro: anything else you think we should be doing?
<dpm> ok, I might have to send a couple of e-mails, but I'm officially off. See you all in a week!
 * dpm hugs everyone
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dholbach> dpm: enjoy your holidays
<dpm> thanks dholbach, I'll definitely will :)
<dholbach> thought so :)
<jcastro> dholbach: I have some questions about prefixes, but it can wait until tomorrow
<dholbach> prefixes?
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah so like let's say someone wants Qt nightlies
<jcastro> but doesn't want to overwrite their existing release
<dholbach> yeah
<jcastro> say the person wants it in /opt or something else instead so they don't have to downgrade the universe when it blows up
<jcastro> that was my only question
<dholbach> we shouldn't do /opt
<dholbach> stuff can't link properly and stuff
<jcastro> wherever
<dholbach> so Qt would not work for them at all
<dholbach> the only thing they can do and need to do is get the versioning right
<jcastro> I don't think it will matter too much where it would actually go as long as it doesn't blow up existing packages
<dholbach> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
 * jcastro nods
<dholbach> ok my friends, calling it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<nhandler> Bye dholbach
<dholbach> bye nhandler
<dinda> http://guadec.org/index.php/guadec/2010/schedConf/training    GNOME Developer training - nice!
<jcastro> jono: call today?
<jono> call?
<jcastro> jono: you meantioned yesterday that you wanted a 1 on 1 today to catch up
<jcastro> but I can give you the 2 second update on irc if you want
<jono> jcastro, sure, lets do it here
<jono> unless you want a call?
<jcastro> doesn't matter to me
<jono> lets do it here
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro>  - indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk ready to go today, seb is packaging tomorrow (ken on holiday)
<jcastro>  - uds content sent to you
<jcastro>  - working with lp and daniel on daily builds stuff, which hits edge on monday, we're having a call with them tomorrow
<jcastro>  - finishing up party and GUADEC stuff (catch up with cezz tomorrow)
<jcastro> we're going to do usb keys for UNE for guadec so people can install on the fly, and the party on wednesday
<jcastro> that's all I've got!
<jcastro> no outstanding actions afaik
<jono> jcastro, sounds perfect
<jono> A2 is pretty much squared away apart from me blogging daily builds
<jono> good work! :)
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> I would hold off on the dailies tbh
<jono> right, I will postpone it
<Technoviking> jcastro: If anyone asks, Ryan is working on the issues with the forums
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> Technoviking: did ranch_hand posting every 3 minutes bring it down?
<Technoviking> jcastro: lol, could be:)
<Technoviking> I think it maybe my fault, I posted to the forums from my iPhone 4 yesterday:)
<jcastro> I didn't know you were right handed!
<Technoviking> jcastro: am now, I cut off my left hand so I would never be tempted to use it
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/2623/1277477480603.jpg
<Technoviking> Honestly, I can not reproduce that problem. The main problem I'm having is that 3G is faster on the iPhone 4 but not as reliable. Something #G will just not work.
<doctormo> jcastro: Nice
<jcastro> EOD, bai everyone!
<jono> later jcastro
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-02
<doctormo> I think my brain is melting like one of those wax droids.
<doctormo> pleia2: Does Ubuntu use SELinux?
<pleia2> doctormo: not really
<pleia2> there is an selinux package, but they really went the apparmor direction
<doctormo> pleia2: It's installed but the profiles are weak?
<doctormo> Ah AppArmor, thanks
<doctormo> jono, jcastro: If you enter a community which doesn't allow apturls in their comments, use this url: http://doctormo.org/apturl.pl?inkscape it does a redirect and allows you to install from a normal http link.
<jono> doctormo, nice!
<doctormo> I did this for deviantArt because they don't allow anything but http, (not even ftp the jerks)
<doctormo> But it might be useful to others
<nhandler> doctormo: Check your email ;)
<nhandler> doctormo: And http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<doctormo> nhandler: Perfect, thanks a lot for that.
<nhandler> Glad to help doctormo
<doctormo> nhandler: Now is there some furious fund I can pu a copper or two into in order to sort out Empathy?
<doctormo> I've got a bug list as long as an arm.
<nhandler> doctormo: Bug #1 Empathy is practically unusable as an irc client
<nhandler> But no, I'm not seeing any special place to donate for empathy or its devs
<doctormo> nhandler: Pretty much, I only get around some of the issues because a) I found out the way it does fav channels and b) I have nothing else to use.
 * nhandler loves screen+irssi
<doctormo> I don't want anything cli based
<nhandler> xchat is one of the few fully functional gui irc clients for ubuntu
<doctormo> nhandler: Isn't that so sad, we use the tool so often for community use and yet we spend hardly any time making sure it works on our own plaform.
<nhandler> doctormo: Well, there isn't a lot that can be done for it downstream. It really needs to get a lot of love upstream. I still think xchat should get included, but that is just my 2 cents
<doctormo> I agree with your assessment, but downstream is still a force.
<nigelb> Good morning folks!
<ddecator> good morning nigelb!
<nigelb> hola ddecator.  Still up eh?
<ddecator> nigelb: still got a few hours left in me :)
<doctormo> I come from the future! and I have a warning! Do NOT attempt to convert perl to python without a hazmat suite.
<nigelb> doctormo: you came around 10 years back with the same warning! Looks like you don't listen to yourself :p
 * nigelb ducks
<doctormo> nigelb: It looks like a duck and quacks like a duck.
<nigelb> doctormo: but it doesn't code like a  duck
<doctormo> I wish it bloody well did
<nigelb> wow, I just found the awesomest thing about a support channel for any oss software, the same people who ask for help answer others questions :)
<doctormo> nigelb: I'm trying to come up with a good python name for Data::Validate::XSD which I just translated, any ideas?
<nigelb> doctormo: translated from perl to python?
<doctormo> nigelb: Yes
 * nigelb suggests asking dholbach - he's the python pro that I know
 * nigelb is just a python hacker with some knowledge of LP api
<ara> good morning all
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ddecator> morning ara
<ara> nigelb, ddecator: morning! :-)
<doctormo> nigelb: You have no ideas on names?
<doctormo> :-(
<nigelb> doctormo: It does look okay such :D
<doctormo> nigelb: Pardon? I don't have a name yet.
<ddecator> doctormo: your parents didn't give you one? i'm sorry
<doctormo> nigelb: http://doctormo.org/install.pl?cheese
<doctormo> Heh those urls work in irc
<nigelb> it works with firefox too
<doctormo> Perhaps a tool to use in the Community Weeks we have, to post apturls
<doctormo> apt://cheese
<nigelb> doctormo: I would suggest  quassel if you want a gui client
<doctormo> nigelb: huh?
<nigelb> its pretty good and does the server + client setup like we folks do with screen
<nigelb> doctormo: er, the earlier discussion about irc and empathy
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<ddecator> morning dholbach
<doctormo> nigelb: Empathy is good?
<nigelb> doctormo: not good enough for me
<doctormo> nor me, but I use it anyway
<nigelb> I use irssi+screen so I can get onto my session from anywhere
<ddecator> (irssi + screen ftw)
<nigelb> quassel core + quassel does similar stuff too
<nigelb> I think a lot of kubuntu folks like jussi and maco use that
<maco> yep
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hi ddecator
 * nigelb blinks
<nigelb> maco: dramatic entry ;)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<qense> good afternoon
<nigelb> afternoon qense :)
<dholbach> I think I just replied to 500000 emails
<qense> That's a pretty decent achievement.
<czajkowski> heh
<dholbach> qense: still not Inbox 0
<czajkowski> yet...
<qense> Hold on! You can do it!
<czajkowski> qense: you do know when it gets to 0 we all mail bomb dholbach right :p
<qense> of course, I'm preparing my zombie network of spammers right now!
<qense> But we won't be sending spam, we'll be sending mails he'll actually have to reply to!
<czajkowski> good stuff :p
<dholbach> you guys smoked some weird stuff :)
<qense> legally!
<dholbach> qense: speak for yourself :)
<dholbach> qense: you might've been the only one
<dholbach> (doing it legally)
<qense> actually, no, I'm not 18
<qense> but who cares!
 * nigelb writes script to subscribe dholbach to all LP bugs
<nigelb> that should give you *lots* of mails ;)
<jussi> dholbach: so did you read all the wiki updates you get? or just auto direct them all into som folder you never look at :P?
<nigelb> jussi: I think he does.  A few days back he asked someone about a wiki update
<czajkowski> some are marked trivial
<jussi> LOL
<nigelb> (Absolutely no clue how he manages to keep up though)
<czajkowski> others arent
<qense> czajkowski: How're your programming efforts going? :)
<qense> if you need help, join #ubuntu-app-devel or ask me!
<czajkowski> qense: thanks
<czajkowski> qense: once I think of an app to play with I'll get going reading the tutorials now
<qense> You should write something LoCo-y. :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: \o/ loco related app sounds awesome :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> so true guys
<nigelb> it would be awesome to have a desktop time zone coverter where you enter time in UTC and it gives it back in your tz (in case you don't have an idea of an app)
<jussi> gnome has one of those...
<jussi> world clock i think it was...
<qense> Can't you enter UTC in the clock panel applet?
<qense> Nope
<nigelb> jussi: oh? checking now
<jussi> nigelb: its a replacement applet for the current clock one iirc
<nigelb> qense: it sucks when daylight savings turn on
<popey> date -u :)
<jussi> its been a while since I used gnome
<nigelb> popey: what happens when somone tells edt time :/
<nigelb> especially the day after dst comes into effect
<duanedesign> nigelb: i use FoxClocks to keep up with all the time zones and UTC
<nigelb> duanedesign: desktopapp?
<jussi> you can add clocks to it.
<jussi> http://en.opensuse.org/File:103-World-Clock.jpg
<nigelb> jussi: that doesn't help me
<duanedesign> nigelb: its a addon for FF
<nigelb> I want to enter a time & date in future and get that time and date in my TZ
<duanedesign> nigelb: want to show off my latest creation. It comes with a couple dozen commands and the ability to add you own. http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/clicomp.SS.6.png
<jussi> music for today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADlAc-NsDng&NR=1
<jussi> duanedesign: nice. does it come for konsole? :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: its wonderful
 * nigelb scowls at jussi 
<jussi> nigelb: I was being semi serious!
<jussi> :(
<jussi> >:(
<nigelb> jussi: LOL to the semi :p
<jussi> look its tintin...  ~:)
 * jussi is in a strange mood today
<jussi> perhaps its hometime soon
<nigelb> jussi: I think its just Friday syndrome :D
<jussi> Im off. Ill see you all later - its weekend time!
<duanedesign> i also noticed loco.ubuntu.com is coming along nicely
 * nigelb listening to twisted sisters after a while
<duanedesign> _\m/
<dholbach> jussi: filter locally
<qense> That was a nasty SysRq-lock I've just had.
<qense> Ah! I always press Print Screen by accident and since I don't have any SysRq key on my keyboard PrintScreen has apparently become the SysRq key, but it doesn't work properly. crashing my system each time I press it.
<qense> They're playing the Dutch anthem right now, Brazil vs the Netherlands will start in a few minutes now!
 * nigelb cheers for Brazil
<dholbach> everybody have a look at http://loco.ubuntu.com and look at mhall119's great work
<nhandler> Wow. I haven't looked at it in a while, but it looks completely different
<jcastro> WHOA
<qense> yay! Nice work.
<nhandler> But I must admit, I think it needs a little of that purple that is in the moving banner on ubuntu.com :)
<nigelb> WOW! That was merged recently.  I saw it earlier today and it wasn't there
<nigelb> It looks beautiful!
<jcastro> dholbach: ~50minutes until our next call?
<nhandler> Is it intentional that the big 'Teams', 'Events', and 'Venues' are not actual links ?
<nigelb> nhandler: I think unintential
<dholbach> jcastro: which call?
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> now thats a beautiful response :D
<jcastro> dholbach: wait, weren't we having a call today with aaron?
<dholbach> jcastro: I asked the guys in that email conversation if they wanted to have a call, nobody said "yeah sure
<dholbach> "
<jcastro> oh, sorry
<dholbach> but we can have a call if you want
<jcastro> maybe I will finish reading mail before poking you next time
<dholbach> the feedback up until now seems to be "no big announce, ask some key folks to play with it first"
<jcastro> good idea
<jcastro> I also noticed they added a noticable "beta" button
<jcastro> I have my recipes ready, I guess we'll hit it up when it lands
<nhandler> "Launchpad Team Owner:" and "Launchpad Team Admin(s):" also wraps in a weird way for me
<dholbach> nhandler: can you file bugs for that? http://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<nhandler> dholbach: Yeah, I'll go through and file a few bugs once I finish looking everything over
<dholbach> thanks a bunch nhandler
<dholbach> jcastro: if you want we can have a quick chat and figure out what you and I still have to do until tuesday
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> dholbach: not right now, I am trying to finish this pyjamas guys's post
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I need to get some caffeine first
<jcastro> dholbach: I just got a kindle so I've been reading until real late at night so I am tired
<nigelb> jcastro: information overload
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll need to head out in around 1h45m to help my sister with some stuff
<jcastro> dholbach: ok, 10 minutes?
<dholbach> also it's Friday :-D
<jcastro> I hear ya
<jcastro> ok, lemme go get some caffeine and I'll brb
<dholbach> sure, take it easy
 * dholbach just some more tea
<jcastro> OK I AM ON THE MUMBLES
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll just finish something else, give me 5
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> dholbach: aha
<jcastro> it does do syntax checking on the recipe
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<jcastro> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+recipe/shotwell-daily
<jcastro> booyah
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> dholbach: ok lesson #1.
<jcastro> once you request a build there seems to be no way to cancel them
<jcastro> and I accidentally sent them to the wrong PPA
<dholbach> oh nice
<dholbach> best take notes :)
<dholbach> and file bugs
<dholbach> and stuff :)
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> dholbach: dude, that was brutally easu
<jcastro> look at my recipe
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> let's see if it works
<dholbach> did you test locally?
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah
<jcastro> dholbach: I premade some. :)
<jcastro> dholbach: lp was pretty scrict when I mispasted
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> that's good news
<jcastro> so I don't think we'll have problems with the recipes per se
<jcastro> more with the combination of crack people will do
<dholbach> yeah
<jcastro> look at mine for example
<dholbach> and crazy versioning
<jcastro> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+recipe/shotwell-daily
<jcastro> let's say tomorrow, upstream has a new dep
<jcastro> it will break
<jcastro> so then someone goes and fixes the packaging
<jcastro> but let's say the new dep isn't in lucid
<dholbach> then they can put it in their ppa
<jcastro> I bet we're going to need to do lp:~ubuntu-desktop/shotwell/ubuntu/RELEASE or something
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> I know you can put the new dep in the ppa
<jcastro> I am saying, I bet some people will just make recipes
<jcastro> and assume after that they they will just work
<jcastro> so maybe we should say in the docs or something about following upstream developmetn
 * jcastro goes to add
<dholbach> oh, I see what you mean now
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that we should make part of the docs
<jcastro> writing now
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> there's a 4 day delay on PPA builds
<dholbach> ah, I think that's because some major test-rebuild or something
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> why do we even keep sparc boxes around?
<jcastro> seriously
<paultag> jcastro: Ubuntu won't install for frak on sparcs
<paultag> jcastro: I had to open up the CDrom drive, pour in the blood of a virgin, and pray as it tries to load 8.04
<jcastro> yeah I know we just have builders sitting there wasting electricity
<paultag> jcastro: I got them all clustered up and into a beowulf, but it took _forever_
<dholbach> paultag: you are crazy
<paultag> dholbach: so I've been told :)
<dholbach> … many many times ;-)
<paultag> :P
<jcastro> I remember turning in tons o' sparc at my last job to get them out of the datacenter
<paultag> jcastro: the processors themself ROCK! They have so many registers it makes matrix operations so easy
<paultag> jcastro: it's too bad the best technology never makes it to the top :/
<jcastro> let's agree to disagree, that whole platform and Sun can go and die for all I care.
<jcastro> OH WAIT.
<jcastro> :)
<paultag> jcastro: I'm willing to bet you've never programmed ia-32 asm :)
<paultag> I have these dreams about holding intel cpu designers underwater
<paultag> :P
<jcastro> no, I mean from a sysadmin perspective
<paultag> jcastro: Oh, you're totally right there
<paultag> but if I was to write a SPARC kernel or another Intel kernel, I'd go SPARC every time
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> is there a list of councils anywhere?
<paultag> jcastro: dholbach was doing something on lp with the team counncil members
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Restaffing
<paultag> jcastro: but I don't know if that ever got off the ground
<dholbach> paultag: you were!
<jcastro> ah there we go.
<paultag> dholbach: I don't have admin on that team!
<paultag> dholbach: I removed all traces of myself so that I would only have indrect membership on it :)
<paultag> dholbach: no need for me to own such a team :)
<dholbach> paultag: sorry, I'm in too many conversations right now and I can't get that stuff down
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> sorry :/
<paultag> dholbach: that's fine. If you want me to finish that one up, just mark me as admin. I'll straighten it up and then remove myself again. Only if we want to move forward with it.
<dholbach> yeah, I can't even remember if we agreed on it
<paultag> dholbach: me neither
<nhandler> I think having the LP team setup (regardless of if we use it for anything or a ML) would still be nice
<paultag> nhandler: aye
<paultag> nhandler: dholbach: I would suggest an informal vote to see if anyone has issue with it
<paultag> and if they do, then why
<paultag> and see if we can't address it
<dholbach> sure why not
<nhandler> I doubt anyone would have an issue with just having an LP team that has all councils as members (especially if they can just ignore it)
<paultag> nhandler: aye
<nhandler> It isn't a change in policy or anything like that
<paultag> sidenote, hey nhandler -- how are you today :)
<nhandler> paultag: Doing well. Making my way through the LD bug list
<popey> so are you creating a team that just contains teams?
<popey> not individuals
<popey>  paultag / dholbach ^
<paultag> popey: +1
<nhandler> popey: I thought that was the idea
<paultag> popey: that's why I removed myself from the team
<popey> ok, makes sense to me
<paultag> popey: and why no one is using it :)
<nhandler> popey: That way, it wouldn't need to get updated when the councils change
<paultag> right nhandler
<dholbach> I'll leave that to you guys
<dholbach> I call it a day :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<popey> o/
<paultag> dholbach: you own it!
<nhandler> You too dholbach
<paultag> dholbach: well ok. Nevermind, we can still start discussion on it
<dholbach> I need to help my sister carry a mattress through burnin' hot Berlin - again
<paultag> dholbach: Tschuss! Schones Wochenender :)
<nhandler> paultag: What was the LP team again?
<dholbach> paultag: give me the link again and I'll give it to you
<dholbach> paultag: "Tschüss! Schönes Wochenende!" :)
<paultag> dholbach: I'm on IRSSI, those come out as ?
<paultag> dholbach: I can't do Umlaut! :)
<paultag> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-council-teams
<dholbach> paultag: you can stay stuck in the 1980's for all I care :-P
<dholbach> paultag: üöäß :)
<nhandler> paultag: The entire CC owns that team
<paultag> dholbach: until I get x-screen working, it'll be screen :)
<paultag> nhandler: no frak :P -- I set them to own it and removed myself
<nhandler> paultag: Yeah, but we don't need dholbach, he can go enjoy his weekend, and we can get one of the other members to handle it :)
<dholbach> alrightie
<paultag> nhandler: Righto. Good move
<dholbach> rock on everyone!
<dholbach> see you! :)
<paultag> Later dholbach :)
<popey> what needs doing?
<nhandler> popey: Populating https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-council-teams
<paultag> popey: can you populate https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-council-teams >
<popey> with?
<paultag> nhandler: this is why we love eachother
<paultag> popey: council teams
<popey> sure, gimmie a list and I'll do it
<popey> I am about to leave work, can you pm me the list or email and I'll do it when i get home
<paultag> popey: righto
<nhandler> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Restaffing
<popey> ooh, thats a handy list
<czajkowski> popey: you poked? then ran away
<popey> yeah, nvm
<qense> Screaming people on the streets: the netherlands have defeated Brazil! Twitter is down!
<czajkowski> ok..
<paultag> Whoh WTF
<qense> 2-1
<paultag> BOOHYEAH!!!!
<paultag> congrats qense!!!!
<qense> :P
<qense> yayay!
<popey> paultag - added all those
<paultag> popey: you rock, thank you :)
 * paultag hugs popey 
<popey> np
<popey> some are invited, they have to accept
<paultag> aye
<qense> One of our goals was scored by Brazil, but that doesn't matter! :P
<nhandler> We could probably get someone from the TB go accept a few of those
<qense> Twitter is more than down right now. Do they actually realise how big Twitter is in the Netherlands?
<qense> YouTube is already being flooded with videos from the Ned-Bra game. :P
<qense> Twitter still very down.
<jcastro> <--- late lunching
<jcastro> jono: appmenu status is up!
<jono> jcastro, saw it, great work!
<jcastro> with this new tool it will make fixing things much easier
<jcastro> ok, off for some food
<jono> :)
<doctormo> Morning jono, everything going well?
<jcastro> greg-g: HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<paultag> doctormo: it's the afternoon over here
<jono> doctormo, great thanks :-)
<nhandler> Ah, Happy Birthday greg-g
<jcastro> haha
<jcastro> jono: this video looks way too .... enterprisey for you
<jcastro> I am surprised they didn't make you wear a collared shirt
<jono> jcastro, check it out, I think I made it clear what they should do
<jcastro> I am listening to it
<czajkowski> afternoon chaparoos
<Technoviking> jcastro: http://www.xayni.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/iphone4_holding_problem_fixed.jpg
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<Technoviking> Apple gave me a free bumoer for my 3G problem
<czajkowski> jono: when you mail the LC poke me and I'll moderate the mail
<jono> cheers, yeah I havent had a chance to do it yet
<jono> Technoviking, what the hell is a bumoer?
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> jono: grand job
<czajkowski> also need to work on my talk for next week in leeds
<doctormo> jono: Nice video, vibrant community eh.
<czajkowski> jono: which is thanks to your blog post at ada lovelace a guy in the UK asked me over to talk on Ubuntu women
<jono> doctormo, lol
<jono> czajkowski, nice! :)
<jono> gotta shout out the homies
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> jono: aye... once I figure out what I'm talking about
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> http://www.nationalclcsconference.org/?p=203#clcs10
<doctormo> czajkowski: How's your mum today? everything going well?
<czajkowski> doctormo: aye it's amazing how fast you let out after keyhole. she's still groggy and was up and about today, but tired after a while. but a lot better than she used to be after a op.  they removed 5 gall stones and her gall bladder through her belly button
<doctormo> czajkowski: Sounds good, my wife's op for gall stones wasn't so neat, although she was up and about in a week.
<czajkowski> doctormo: aye mum, this would be my mums 4th in about 9 years so she didnt want to be "opened up" again as she's full of adhesions and recovery takes a lot longer
<doctormo> Having dealt with both the NHS when my mum had gall stones and the US system with my wife, I'd pick the NHS, they seem to care a little more about the patient. Ay-ya! 4th op for the same thing?
<jcastro> jono: did you get the android update on your nexus?
<czajkowski> doctormo: nope 4th different one
<jono> jcastro, I haven't checked yet
<Technoviking> jono: I'm not fat, I just got fat fingers:)
<jono> Technoviking, lol
<jcastro> Technoviking: could be worse, they could be sausage fingers
<jcastro> tough crowd today!
<paultag> boooo!
 * paultag throws something
<czajkowski> hmm is there a way of inserting a text box in open office presentations
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, just ad a box and double click
<jussi> double clicking the box will enable you to write on it
<czajkowski> and then change the borders and  stuff
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thanks
<jussi> czajkowski: you can do it with the callouts also, if you want a callout
<czajkowski> nope not a call put
<czajkowski> *put
<czajkowski> I basically want to put text all over the place at different points
<czajkowski> but not see a box
<Technoviking> cool Adobe Air is the Canonical partner repo
<jono> doctormo, my Fast Track Pro arrives today
<jono> so I can poke around and see if I can get the s/pdif working
<jcastro> End of Week here, cya all on Tuesday!
<jcastro> as this monday we celebrate not being English!
<czajkowski> jcastro: hah
<czajkowski> I was in the states one year fo 4th of July it's pretty amazing
<Technoviking> jcastro: col-o-nies col-o-nies col-o-nies
<czajkowski> hmm trying to find a decent pic of me not sticking my tongue out is frigging impossible!
<Technoviking> USA: taking the letter u out of words for 234 years
<nhandler> czajkowski: Have you been in Chicago for its firework show?
<czajkowski> nhandler: nope I spent 3 months in hampton beach new hampshire
<czajkowski> fireworks on the beach were amazing
<nhandler> czajkowski: Fireworks in Chicago over the lake beat fireworks anywhere else in the country (according to many sources)
<czajkowski> nhandler: next time I fly to toronto I might actually stop for more than 3 hrs in O'hare and see some of Chicago
<nhandler> czajkowski: Stop by #ubuntu-chicago ahead of time. I know nixternal frequently stops by ohare to say hi to people passing through
<czajkowski> ah cool
<Technoviking> later all, have a good weekend
<jussi> czajkowski: ahh, I thought you wantesd the box. in the drawing toolbar theres a text thingy
<jussi> now to bed
<czajkowski> hoping to invade in september for a week agin
<paultag> whoh czajkowski, when are you in the states?
<paultag> Oh right
<paultag> read the scrollback, nvmd
<czajkowski> paultag: best mate moved to Toronto for work as she got made redundant here 2.5 yrs ago in construction and needed work as she's a single mum. So now when I can I plan on going over
<paultag> czajkowski: rad
<czajkowski> paultag: great fun getting Canadians to say about
<czajkowski> aboot :)
<paultag> a boot
<paultag> haha yeah
<czajkowski> <--easily amused
<paultag> a what?
<paultag> a boot!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-03
<czajkowski> aloha
<highvoltage> hello czajkowski!
<czajkowski> highvoltage: in canada yet?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: yep! arrived yesterday afternoon
<czajkowski> highvoltage: sweet!
<highvoltage> yep! I'm really happy that it all worked out, everyone has been really great and friendly this side
<czajkowski> highvoltage: excellent has been a long long long long time coming
<highvoltage> *nod* (bbl)
<czajkowski> nigelb: if stil awake why not get folks doing bug triaging if they are up and about ?
<akgraner> highvoltage, ping
<akgraner> highvoltage, wrong channel I meant to ping you in -news :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, you around?
<qense> good afternoon
<czajkowski> June Ubuntu Hour http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/381491
<qense> Oh no! I think the Germans broke Twitter today. :P
<qense> Funny thing I just noticed today: The IOC/FIFA short code for the Netherlands(Dutch: 'Nederland') is NED, but for Germany (German: 'Deutschland') it is GER. Why would that be?
<doctormo> qense: IOC/FIFA is British and just wants to mess with the Germans?
<doctormo> paultag: Hey Tagliamonte, want to help me out with some tests?
<qense> doctormo: Sounds plausible.
<doctormo> So quiet today, where is everyone?
<AlanBell> it is very quiet
<paultag> doctormo: sure what's up
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-04
<paultag> doctormo: all your tests say OK
<doctormo> paultag: Great
<paultag> wait
<paultag> doctormo: I have a failure
<paultag> doctormo: http://pastebin.com/7j29cz3z
<paultag> doctormo: there are the errors
<doctormo> paultag: The first failure I get too, but all those errors I don't. do you not have a tests/data directory?
<paultag> I do
<paultag> I just ran all the py files in the top level
<doctormo> paultag: Huh, any ideas your end and how to run these kinda of tests?
<paultag> doctormo: erm, I'd need to look thru the code, give me a few, I just beached the sailbot, I was jut out on the Ocean
<doctormo> Nice, hope you had a good time.
<paultag> doctormo: I did, it was outstanding out
<doctormo> paultag: Let me know what you think of the code, it's translated from perl, I figured it'd be useful for testing the forms in starf
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<paultag> doctormo: Will do!
<czajkowski> aloha
<nhandler> Anyone from the Community Council up and awake? It would be nice to have a team report this month
<nhandler> Same for Forum and LoCo council
<jussi> czajkowski: popey ^^
<czajkowski> paultag: you around to do loco council report I'm at aunties home from hospital wiht her baby so not around
<paultag> czajkowski: Oh christ
<paultag> czajkowski: please, do your thing. Please.
<paultag> czajkowski: I've got a handle on stuff, take your time.
<nhandler> paultag: If you do the report, please say so in -news (to make sure it gets included)
<czajkowski> greg-g: ping
<doctormo> Evening czajkowski
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-27
<mhall119> paultag: dude, you lost out to GeoHot
<mhall119> that's tough competition
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> mhall119: what's new, mang?
<mhall119> not much, just got back from a night out with an old friend
<mhall119> saw that GeoHot is joining Facebook
<mhall119> I have to assume that's the only reason you weren't hired
<mhall119> and now it's time for me to go to bed, so I can be up bright and early tomorrow for more fun with apache-openid
<paultag> mhall119: night! :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Pendulum> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> Pendulum: hi
<popey> paultag: seems to be a bug with firehose, it doesn't parse \n properly, some words get smooshed together
 * jussi waves to czajkowski - I hope you have the best of luck with getting loco contacts to put their details on the directory. 
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> jussi: best idea yet so far has been
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/24/making-contact-with-team-contacts-should-be-easy/#comment-12988
<czajkowski> jussi: and the cranky ass mails I got from some people saying how dare I, they sign their loco contacts mail with them being the loco contact so it's easy to know
<czajkowski> or um.. it's on the wiki
<jussi> aww... cranky mails == :/
<jussi> czajkowski: Are pretty much all the loco contacts on the loco contacts list?
<jussi> If so, then randall's idea can be put into action, but you need to make sure all of them get the message before you start suspending them.
<czajkowski> jussi: from what I can gather by the 40 odd mails I sent
<czajkowski> A) some are B) dont read the mailing list C) not on it D) language barrier
<AlanBell> czajkowski: should I have got an email?
<czajkowski> but D is very minor as any google translate would resolve the issue
<czajkowski> AlanBell: no
 * AlanBell goes to un-break some bits in loco-directory
<jcastro> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bugs?field.tag=backlog
<jcastro> this is what that graph should measure
<jcastro> I wonder what it's measuring now, is it measuring the backlog milestone?
<jcastro> (which is deprecated)
<dholbach> dpm, grep-dctrl -F Build-Depends -F Build-Depends-Indep -s Package intltool /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Sources | cut -d' ' -f2 | xargs apt-cache showsrc | grep ^Dir | grep main | sort -u | cut -d'/' -f4
<dholbach> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/633556/
<czajkowski> Fáilte go mBaile Átha Cliath dholbach jcastro dpm kim0 jono
<dholbach> czajkowski, I know I'm never going to learn this language, I'm afraid :)
<dholbach> but thanks for the welcome :)
<czajkowski> :)
<dpm> Go raibh maith agat czajkowski!
<kim0> thanks czajkowski :) assuming that was a welcome :)
<czajkowski> dpm: :D
<czajkowski> this is why you are mr. translator :)
<czajkowski> kim0: yup
<kim0> czajkowski: nice country you have here
<czajkowski> it is :D
<jussi> kim0: just rainy :D
<kim0> yeah this weeks it is idneed
 * jussi hides from czajkowski :D
<czajkowski> shut up frezzeing cold man place
<nigelb> At UDS, jussi said he wanted to live in the middle of nowhere, I told him "but you already live in finland!"
<jussi> hehe
<daker> woo git is complicated :/
<nigelb> daker: No its not. If you're used to bzr, it takes a while though
<daker> look how many steps i need to create a repo http://help.github.com/create-a-repo/
 * AlanBell thinks daker is teasing
<daker> LoL
<nigelb> daker: github is the place where you put code that you want to be seen on your resume :P
<nigelb> jcastro: where do we see that feeback? ;)
<nigelb> *feedback
<nigelb> jcastro: i.e. feedback from trackleads
<jussi> do words go out the side of the page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/iMX53QuickStartBoard instead of wrapping?
<head_victim> jussi: only in the code bits for me.
<jussi> head_victim: yeah, those are what Im talking about.
<head_victim> Well then yes, I can confirm it doesn't wrap in chromium.
<jussi> nor in my chromium
<head_victim> Firefox doesn't wrap it either.
<jussi> ok
<dholbach> jussi, hey - how can we at the sprint register as a conference something?
<dholbach> jussi, Riddell just said he got "Too many host connections"
<jussi> dholbach: who is the contact person? I can go grab a staffer
<dholbach> hum hum
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> what does the contact person do?
<dholbach> elmo? *shrug*
<jussi> dholbach: Ill get them to contact you and you can grab whoever has the answers :)
<dholbach> ok ok
<jussi> dholbach: niko should contact you soon, I hope.
<dholbach> thanks
<jussi> dholbach: hang on
<jussi> [14:45:40] <niko> jussi: they must email iline@freenode.net
<jussi> [14:45:54] <jussi> niko: ok. With what information?
<jussi> [14:46:15] <niko> ip, number of max connections, duration if there is one
<jussi> dholbach: so, thats the info needed :)
<dholbach> ok, super, thanks
<jussi> YW
<dholbach> passed on the info
<dholbach> jussi, seems like elmo already sent emails about it
<jussi> oh
<jussi> When were the emails sent?
<dholbach> <elmo> dholbach: we did that yesterday, and today
<jussi> Ok, Ill prod people then
<jussi> dholbach: Ive prodded, hopefully staff sort it soon.
<dholbach> *curtsey* thanks
<kloeri> do you have a ticket number for that? I'm rather busy at work right now but I should be able to take care of it later today
<dholbach> alright, lunch time - see you in a bit
<dholbach> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVBEE7WFsNA
<dholbach> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLm_YzY3kLU
<czajkowski> so unfair feckers are in dublin and I'm not there
<czajkowski> I'm there next week
<jussi> kloeri: I wasnt aware you idled in here )
<kloeri> jussi: I idle in way too many channels
<jussi> kloeri: hehe, i know that feeling
<kloeri> could be worse I guess
<kloeri> I'm "only" in some 250 channels atm
<jussi> Hehe, and I thought my ~130 before my cull was bad...
<jussi> I think Im down to about ~50 now
<cjohnston> This was my nite: http://www.wftv.com/news/28365780/detail.html   :-/ I'm tired
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<jcastro> where do I file a bug on the etherpad instance?
<cjohnston> if it is actually on etherpad and not the embedded page, rt
<mhall119> wow, that's a bit motel
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> mhall119: we should talk jcastro into coming to out global jam
<jcastro> yeah!
<nigelb> this time I want to come myself
<mhall119> oh absolutely
<cjohnston> jcastro: itll be a summit jam, so you need to get up to speed on summit code! :-P
<nigelb> oh, jcastro will be in FL by then. Good.
<nigelb> dholbach: can I have some RT love from ubuntudev? https://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/85369699549974529
<nigelb> :-)
<dholbach> you sure can
<nigelb> \o/
<daker> dholbach, checkout this http://youtu.be/hknVoAoyy-k
<dholbach> daker, oh man, where did you find that?
<dholbach> :)
<daker> amazing http://www.powamusic.com/
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping mr.upstream
<dholbach> daker, "If everyone donated $1 then they can build a Bridge, so Everybody Canna﻿ Cross It" :)
<daker> LoL
<czajkowski> dholbach: is jcastro around or can you tell me how to file a bug against VLC before I throw my laptop out a window :)
<czajkowski> natty and VLC are not working
<dholbach> "ubuntu-bug vlc"?
<topyli> dem jus wanna cross it :)
<daker> another one http://youtu.be/3TPjLzvMPuw
<dholbach> the other one was funnier
<daker> yep
<czajkowski> dholbach: cheers
<jcastro> czajkowski: hi!
<jcastro> what can I do for you
<czajkowski> was vlc issues
<czajkowski> on it now
<czajkowski> thanks
<pleia2> ensemble folks: this happened in the #ubuntu-news channel over the weekend when we were trying to write a summary for an UWN article about ensemble:
<pleia2> 09:02:47 < holstein> in the article, it doesnt say what ensemble is, and thats fine, but i get to https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> 09:03:19 < holstein> you get, where the name comes from, you get why is it useful
<pleia2> 09:03:31 < holstein> you get how to install it
<pleia2> 09:03:49 < holstein> it would be nice if the first entry was 'what is ensemble'
<pleia2> 09:04:27 < holstein> anyways, im sure i'll piece it together from the 'why is it useful' section... im jus sayin..
<pleia2> 09:05:04 < pleia2> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/06/so-what-is-ensemble-anyway/
<pleia2> not sure who to nudge, but perhaps that cloud post should be linked?
<czajkowski> pleia2: aloha!
<pleia2> hi czajkowski :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: but the comments on that article are rather mixed anyway
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, so either link to it, or write something else, or something
<pleia2> just pointing out that currently it's quite unclear, and there seems to be all this effort going into blog posts to explain it
<AlanBell> I suspect both people who need ensemble will understand it perfectly ;)
<james_w> kim0 is a good person to nudge about that
<pleia2> james_w: thanks
<james_w> he should consider himself nudged :-)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> AlanBell: that a11y bug for status... the actual code changes have been released.. but it still isnt working for charlie.. Would you mind looking and seeing what you see?
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> works a treat
<cjohnston> wtf
<charlie-tca> done
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: AlanBell, AlanBell  charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Hey, AlanBell
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: alan says it works for him.. AlanBell charlie-tca says it doesnt work for him
<AlanBell> hey charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> Can't get that website to work without removing minimum font size
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: did you verify today that if you remove the min font size that it does work?
<charlie-tca> let me look
<charlie-tca> showed right up
<cjohnston> hey phillw
<charlie-tca> phillw, cjohnston
<cjohnston> thanks for joining
<phillw> reporting as ordered :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks for doing this
<phillw> cjohnston: is a PM okay, save us flooding the channel :)
<cjohnston> phillw: we are having an issue with status.ubuntu.com not showing up for some people when they have a minimum font size set in their browser.. and charlie-tca said you would be a good resource to talk to..
<cjohnston> phillw: AlanBell is helping us as well...
<charlie-tca> phillw: basically, we got http://status.chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu-oneiric/ won't work with a minimum font set in firefox
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: try status.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> i didnt update status.chrisjohnston.org
<phillw> a browser font size will overide CSS
<cjohnston> phillw: for reference, bug #795623
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795623 in launchpad-work-items-tracker "Can not use minimum font size and can not zoom page" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795623
<charlie-tca> crap, Now it's my fault
<phillw> you can have a selection of font-sizes, with their CSS pages, which can also incorporate different colour schemes if you wish.
<mhall119> phillw: if you're concerned about flooding here, you guys can use #ubuntu-website
<charlie-tca> it is working with a minimum 16 font
<cjohnston> charlie-tca: so fix released?
<charlie-tca> fix-released
<AlanBell> so this http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/ used to vanish for me when I set firefox to zoom text only and used ctrl+mousewheel to zoom in
<AlanBell> not it doesn't
<AlanBell> now it doesn't
 * AlanBell sets minimum font size to 24, still renders fine
<AlanBell> it is as fixed as a fixed thing that is totally not broken from what I can see :)
<charlie-tca> and I apologize for trying the wrong site
<cjohnston> awesome.. phillw you may stand down.. Thanks for your help.
<phillw> I am only ever a ping away :)
<charlie-tca> exactly, AlanBell
<charlie-tca> That was the issue, seems to be working today
<cjohnston> phillw: if thats the case, you never replied to my PM from a week or so ago :`-(
<phillw> cjohnston: possibly I was moving site. the surest way is phillw@ubuntu.com :) I ALWAYS reply to those (on pain of death, I was told when I achieved it :P )
<cjohnston> lol
<charlie-tca> I will take the baby outside now, if no one minds
<mhall119> cjohnston isn't that young
<cjohnston> close
<mhall119> true
<kim0> pleia2: james_w .. hey, thanks .. Just got the nudge. +1 "What is Ensemble" should be the first thing there. The reason it's not, is coz people couldn't agree on a definition :D This should be finished during this week/sprint though, and I'll be sure to add it. Further nudges are welcome as necessary. Thanks a lot for the sharp eye
<pleia2> kim0: good to know :) thanks!
<kim0> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-28
<kim0> dholbach: jcastro dpm I'm with the server guys
<dholbach> kim0, in the pool?
<dpm> kim0, have fun! ;)
<jussi> dholbach: did the irc thing get sorted?
<dholbach> jussi, I have no idea, but I think some time in the evening somebody still complained about not being able to get on
<dholbach> let me ask elmo
<jussi> oh, seems like it did
<dholbach> oh ok
<jussi> (see ara's hostmask on entry)
<jussi> [11:27:08] --> ara (~ara@conference/canonical/x-pqfpdyjdiovxwcbh) has joined #ubuntu-community-team
<jussi> Sorry for the ping ara
<dholbach> oh yeah, it got
<dholbach> awesome
<ara> jussi, no worries :)
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> :)
 * jussi has 4d ultrasound tomroow. exciting stuff! :D
<jussi> brb
 * popey enters the fourth dimension
 * popey leaves the fourth dimension, one minute older
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> so feckin' sleepy
<nigelb> popey: heh
<dholbach> cjohnston, I can't remember what we said the last time we talked... who do you think I could talk to about rebranding the packaging guide?
<dholbach> cjohnston, also I got the /meetings/team/X/agenda error mail again (unicode error)
<duanedesign> morning all
<AlanBell> morning jono
<AlanBell> jono: can you pimp this on facebook please http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=156528094418552
<dholbach> nigelb, I had a chat with bdmurray about "talk to Nigel and Brian about removing the patch flag of attachments instead of tagging as patch-needswork"
<dholbach> he said that making a almost-solved bug less findable is probably a bad idea, and I agree
<dholbach> maybe we should even mark those as 'bitesize' tasks, if there's not too much that needs doing
<cjohnston> dholbach: I took a look at the branch that you showed me, and im not really familiar enough with the code.. if you have someone who is familiar with sphynx and willing to do it, I can help them out
<dholbach> cjohnston, ok - no worries
<dholbach> thanks
<nigelb> dholbach: cool, I think I told you earlier that I'd defer to his opinion on this :)
<dholbach> nigelb, where do we best document/announce this?
<dholbach> nigelb, just add "mark as bitesize if it's just a few simple changes" in the docs?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'd suggest docs + -devel
<dholbach> nigelb, I do docs, you do -devel? :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Yeah, sure!
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> will also get us more bitesize bugs :)
 * AlanBell is being teased by the design team blog
<dholbach> AlanBell, I just heard about it here at the sprint - it was just an accident :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: what?
<AlanBell> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
 * nigelb didn't get it
<dholbach> nigelb, "If it does not work properly or needs more work, add the '''patch-needswork''' tag.  Give the patch submitter some guidance on the rationale for the tag, and ask whether they are willing to update it to resolve outstanding issues. Consider adding the '''bitesize''' tag if it's a simple task, especially if the patch contributor hasn't reported back for some time."
<dholbach> I hope that's clear enough
<AlanBell> oh, it is gone now
<nigelb> Yeah, it is
<nigelb> aww
<AlanBell> nigelb: http://twitter.com/#!/planetubuntu/status/85663929405145088
<nigelb> AlanBell: was that somewhere in south america?
<AlanBell> we might never know
<nigelb> If it is that, I think I saw that picture before
<nigelb> AlanBell: did you see the picture?
<AlanBell> nope
<dholbach> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<czajkowski> pleia2: when yer about pm me please
<czajkowski> jono: say hello to http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/
<AlanBell> oooh
<czajkowski> jono: can you FB it when you get a chance please and tweet it
<czajkowski> Thank you
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> https://twitter.com/#!/shaver/status/85723765459259393
<nigelb> *Great* job post title: "Sony Electronics is looking for a talented Sr. Application Security Analyst for our HQ in San Diego. You know why."
<paultag> nigelb: ahahahahahahahahahaha
<nigelb> paultag: that's so full of awesome
<paultag> nigelb: I love it when companies can make fun of themselfs
<nigelb> Indeed
<paultag> I was going to post something in here, but them I rememberd that I should be polite
<paultag> http://devianteles.deviantart.com/art/Stallman-Guevara-Wallpaper-212777506 ← YES. THIS.
<mhall119> paultag: awesome
<paultag> mhall119: so good, so good
<nigelb> paultag: https://sony.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=22681
<mhall119> nigelb: the tweet was better
<nigelb> mhall119: true :)
<czajkowski> lifesavers taste like deepheat and are soo addictive
<Technoviking> /msg NickServ identify Th0ctmtcj
<Pici> Technoviking: :(
<Technoviking> damn it
<Technoviking> trying out znc, and can pass nickserv to it
<Pici> Use your accountname:password  as the freenode server password.
<nhandler> Technoviking: Also be sure to change your password if you haven't already (/msg nickserv help set password)
 * popey pokes jcastro 
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-29
<paultag> rrnwexec: Sorry for all the RE:, you've got some mail :)
<rrnwexec> @paultag. Thank you sir :)
<paultag> rrnwexec: not at all, please! Thanks for getting this together! :)
<pleia2> rrnwexec: I'll get to mine too, it's just been a busy couple of weeks ;)
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, I've really been slacking on getting stuff turned in lately :)
<paultag> damn you, workload!
<rrnwexec> @pleia2. Thank you, and I understand 100% :)
<pleia2> paultag: haha, actually I've gotten *a ton* done, just my todo list keeps growing to match :)
<paultag> pleia2: I was at inbox0 for a glorious 2 days
<paultag> I had to keep it u p, but it finally started growing again
<pleia2> I think the closest I've ever gotten is under 20 :)
<paultag> pleia2: this was the first inbox0 in over 10 months :)
<pleia2> in love with taskwarrior though
<paultag> pleia2: yar. I'm going to work on something where I can forward emails as tasks to my server
<paultag> pleia2: then just ditch the idea of saving things in my inbox as "tasks"
<pleia2> paultag: nixternal wrote a mutt thing to add emails as tasks, just need to snag your gmail as imap into mutt on the server
<paultag> pleia2: I did that for kicks a bit back, but mutt was getting me peeved
<pleia2> ah ok :)
<pleia2> <3 mutt
<paultag> I'm not sold yet
<pleia2> imap is slow though
<paultag> +1 there
<paultag> I need to figure out how to use vim as my email client
<pleia2> pfft, mutt is practically vim
<paultag> split an "inbox queue" on the bottom, use :* shortcuts to navigate and just use the editor it's self to type
<paultag> meh :)
<pleia2> you just need a better .muttrc!
<paultag> oh pfft, the story of my life
<pleia2> haha
<paultag> I spend *hours* on .*rc files, then end up loosing them
<pleia2> backups++
<paultag> pleia2: I've since moved all my core rc files to Dropbox and ln'd them on my installs
<pleia2> nice :)
<paultag> also helps keep things in sync, which is cool
<paultag> same with my .face and stuff too
<technoviking> jcastro: is there a public ppa for installing etherpad on a Ubuntu server?
<paultag> Man, I wish there was a way to jam over the internet. Too bad the lag borks that :(
<paultag> I need someone to jam with, I'm itching for a solid session
<paultag> I bet midi-jamming would be easy (thems small payloads), but I mean full on jam
<mhall119> omg, everything on my plate right now has been deep fried
<paultag> mhall119: eww
<paultag> deep fat fried food is just an excuse to hide what you're cooking with
<paultag> not to mention it coats the whole mouth with a nasty fat film
<james_w> technoviking, https://launchpad.net/~etherpad/+archive/ppa
<technoviking> james_w: thanks!
<head_victim> I'm a deep fried junkie, I refuse to own one on the basis that if I did everything would be deep fried.
<Cheri703> paultag: you're using the wrong fats then
<paultag> head_victim: it's so gross
 * Cheri703 uses actual pure lard to fry things (though granted not DEEP FRIED often)
<paultag> Cheri703: I know how to fry without having it suck up fat, but I have a feeling mhall119's version of deep fried is not similar to how I fry things
<Cheri703> true
<head_victim> paultag: you haven't lived until you've deep fried frozen pizza ;)
<Cheri703> but it does come down to proper fats
<paultag> Cheri703: I like soy or canola, but only just enough to get away with the fry, I hate having fat on my food (added)
<paultag> but most things fried can be toyed with in other ways
<Cheri703> I find that lard actually comes out much lighter, not so thick or sticky as vegetable based oils
<Cheri703> I made the most AMAAAAAZING home fries with lard and my cast iron skillet...yuuummmm
<paultag> Cheri703: see, you can roast that with the same effect
<paultag> with a bit of rosemary
<Cheri703> no, not with the crisp that it had
<Cheri703> yeah, I can roast potatoes, but there is a different texture
<paultag> Cheri703: if you deep fry potato it goes bitter
<Cheri703> I didn't deep fry them
<Cheri703> lard has a bad rap
<Cheri703> it's actually more healthy for you than a lot of the vegetable based oils (depending on use)
<paultag> I refuse to have it in my kitchen, until I can rationalize it
<paultag> and I can't
<paultag> I really don't like oil-ey fat-ey foods, at all.
<Cheri703> I don't use it that often, but when I do fry things, they come out MUCH nicer with lard than with vegetable or even olive oil
<paultag> Cheri703: olive oil has a way low smoke point, it's hard to fry with
<Cheri703> also it's better than shortening
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I'm just saying, cooking in general
<paultag> yar
<Cheri703> lard > other oils
<paultag> olive oil > *
<Cheri703> do some research, lard is actually fairly good for you (as far as fats go)
<Cheri703> :)
 * Cheri703 has read up on it
<mhall119> paultag: if you fry it right, in hot oil, it doesn't absorb much at all
<paultag> Cheri703: I can't justify it at all
<Cheri703> and I get it from a butcher, vs the partially hydrogenated crap from the grocery store
<Cheri703> it's cheap too...I get it for a dollar per pound
<Cheri703> paultag: you come over sometime when you're in ohio, I'll cook you something :) I'm no paula deen with her butter, but it is good if used properly
<paultag> Cheri703: and I'll cook you something with less then a few teaspoons of olive oil
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> most of my food doesn't have lard in it...I'm just saying *if* I fry, I use lard ;) /me needs a pic of that guy from the dos equis commercials...
<paultag> :P
<paultag> I just made the most awesome dessert tonight
<Cheri703> yeah?
<cjohnston> paultag: send me some
<paultag> sweet gnocchi with a maple butter sauce (but only a bit under it)
<paultag> they are made with sweet potatos, brown sugar, cinnamon and love
<mhall119> paultag: come down to Orlando next UDS, and I'll feed you a meal that'll take 10 years off your life, but be worth 20
<paultag> came out pretty good
<paultag> mhall119: I'll match you, man, you'll get those 10 years back :)
<mhall119> you know, that might actually work out
<paultag> :)
<dholbach> nigelb, is the jam already underway?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm at work now. Will get it up and running in about 2 hours when I get home
<dholbach> nigelb, ok, I just posted it on the ubuntudev accounts again
<nigelb> cool
<nigelb> let me poke tumbleweed too
<dholbach> awesome
<daker> dholbach, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/how-to-broadcast-your-ubuntu-desktop-and-more-on-ustream-justin-tv-etc/
<dholbach> sweet, I'll take a look daker
<daker> ツ
<jcastro> popey: sorry I missed you
<jcastro> you guys did manage to ring once though? weird
<nigelb> heh, just saw someone refer to pleia2 as leia in an email :D
<popey> jcastro: a few times yeah
<jcastro> odd, never rang more than once
<jcastro> fml
<jcastro> popey: I'll find a way to make it up to you
<popey> hah
<nigelb> Now popey gets to get jcastro to do anyting for him!
<jcastro> it's the power of the sideys
<nhandler> nigelb: Well, pleia2 is a nickname standing for princess leia, so just calling her 'leia' is just shortening it more ;)
<popey> jcastro: am I right in saying that right now 11.10 today has Unity built against GNOME 3 libs?
<nigelb> nhandler: heh
<jcastro> popey: yes and no
<jcastro> it is in trunk gtk3 afaik but not sure if that's been uploaded to one eyed rick.
<jcastro> let me go find out.
<popey> ta
<jcastro> popey: 100% tonight
<jcastro> only the panel remains
<jcastro> the rest is there
<nigelb> jcastro: you should tweet that!
<jcastro> when it's done. :)
<popey> thank you
<nigelb> I'm curious, isn't .deb file just an archive?
<popey> "just an archive"
<nigelb> with some extra meta data in debian folder, but yeah.
<popey> yes
<popey> you can unpack it with "ar -x file.deb"
<nigelb> In that case, I don't understand the reason for deb-extract (planet)
<nhandler> nigelb: It has a few other archives inside it. This probably extracts those as well
<nigelb> nhandler: ah, thanks
<nhandler> s/archives/archives\/compressed files/
<popey> dholbach: you can get chat logs for ustream sessions by pointing your irc client at c.ustream.tv
<popey> dholbach: and join the channel, then log that
<nigelb> popey: wow, that's neat
<dholbach> ah ok, cool
<nigelb> dholbach: I just used the old recipies for updating a package (for work), they are super easy and neatly written :)
<dholbach> nice
<nigelb> This one, to be precise https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Updating_an_Ubuntu_Package
<popey> dholbach: also, that webcamstudio is worth a look, but quite painful to use
<popey> IMO
<dholbach> yeah, I'll have a look at it
<kim0> yeah that's the one I had mentioned
<popey> there are other ways to do it in hardware which are more robust/reliable
<popey> but require you to have more than one computer
<popey> e.g. video capture card
<nhandler> popey: I added that as a comment on the blog already ;)
 * popey shuts up
 * nhandler just can't let popey take away from potential dholbach hugs ;)
 * dholbach hugs you all :-)
 * nigelb hugs everyone too ::)
<czajkowski> jono: cjohnston mhall119 call ?
<cjohnston> afaik
<mhall119> waiting to be invited
<jono> czajkowski, cjohnston, mhall119, nigelb, call now?
<czajkowski> yup
<cjohnston> jono: I can't skype
<jono> cjohnston, msg me your num
<nigelb> o/
<cjohnston> daker:are you on skype?
<nigelb> jono: has the call started?
<jono> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> jono: can you add me in?
<jono> nigelb, one sec
<jono> nigelb, you are breaking up too much
<jono> we cant understand you
<nigelb> mhall119: okay, I wanted to state that we need postfix installed on that machine and we ned to clear that with IS
<nigelb> jono: ^^
<nigelb> Like, having an email server there and having it send out emails
<paultag> nigelb: so I did not sleep last night
<nigelb> paultag: join the club!
<paultag> nigelb: check this out, though
<paultag> nigelb: I did something productive
<nigelb> paultag: what did you hack
<nigelb> (that was my next question)
<paultag> nigelb: I came up with a logo for my LLC
<nigelb> \o/
<paultag> nigelb: http://me.pault.ag/logoage.png ← rough cut
<nigelb> paultag: did you come up with a name?
<paultag> nigelb: no, but I'm going to play off my last name
<nigelb> nice!
<paultag> with some fancy swiss font (Helvetica or something) in the black part (or blue, eventually, I think)
<mhall119> paultag: you have an LLC?
<nigelb> mhall119: he's starting one
<paultag> mhall119: I need to set one up to block off consulting work I think i'm engaging in in the next few weeks
<paultag> mhall119: I can't do it as myself, since that ties personal assets to the consulting, which is a bad thing (tm)
<mhall119> yeah
<paultag> mhall119: so I'll get the work as me, but then have them sign the LLC into an agreement / SOW
<paultag> mhall119: so I figure I might as well do a logo to put on invoices and stuff
<paultag> (my last name means cut mountain in italian)
<paultag> mhall119: I was considering Bit Chin, LLC
<paultag> (bitchin)
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> Syn Tacks is already taken, which is lame
<mhall119> "Cut Mountain" actually sounds like a pretty good general consulting company name
<paultag> Metalithikos is pretty rad, I think I came up with that drunk, but it's just so greek and so lame
<paultag> mhall119: humm, you have a point
<nigelb> mhall119: Totally
<nhandler> paultag: Sounds like you were a bit more productive than I was last night. I just wrote a basic clock script for some people: http://nhandler.com/cgi-bin/clock.pl?tz=America/Los_Angeles&color=218,165,32
<paultag> mhall119: nigelb: http://me.pault.ag/tag.png ← what do you think
<paultag> nhandler: that's actually still badass
<paultag> nhandler: in perl, but badass
<mhall119> everything in perl is badass
<nhandler> paultag: I like that tag.png
<mhall119> paultag: I like it
<paultag> thanks nhandler :)
<nigelb> paultag: I liek it too
<paultag> well that's really cool
<paultag> that might actually work out
<nhandler> The Perl script is actually fairly short and sweet. Although, it requires DateTime and GD, so it is a bit bloated in that regard
<nhandler> They are using it on http://www.freenode-windows.org/about/about-us
<paultag> nhandler: aye
<paultag> I remember when UBT'ers droped idet and raided ##windows, damn near kicked them all
<paultag> I guess it was just UFBT then
 * nhandler faintly remembers that
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> classic
<pleia2> wow, that one must have been before my time
<nhandler> dholbach: Thanks for all of those edits. You reminded me that I still need to write a script for my session
<nhandler> pleia2: Yep
<paultag> pleia2: yeah a bit :)
<dholbach> nhandler, it's hard work getting people to commit to giving sessions :)
<paultag> pleia2: I was not an ubuntu member yet, I remember unsigning the CoC, then re-signing it after I did that
<nhandler> dholbach: I know all too well
<nhandler> paultag: Somehow, I doubt that counts
<paultag> nhandler: me too :)
<greg-g> why does the Canonical blog show up as the "Ubuntu Cloud Portal" on planet.ubuntu.com?
<greg-g> kim0: ^^ ? :)
<pleia2> I think the proper question is why are blog.canonical.com feeds showing up in the cloud.ubuntu.com rss feed http://cloud.ubuntu.com/tag/planet/feed/
<pleia2> s/feeds/posts
<greg-g> aha! that is the proper question
<czajkowski> gah twice in one day
<czajkowski> people interviewing me have mailed at 5 mins before the time to put it out by an hr
<maco> good thing it wasnt just the first one or they'd have collided?
<czajkowski> no  but annoying as I'm hungry and need to go lie in the pool
<greg-g> mmmm, pool, that sounds pleasent!
<AlanBell> interview from the pool
<greg-g> +1
<greg-g> btw, AlanBell, thanks for sharing that libreoffice slide template with the natty theme/colors. I used it the other day and loved it.
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> spreadubuntu is great
<greg-g> :)
<czajkowski> greg-g: free for a quick pm ?
<greg-g> czajkowski: I was just packing up for a meeting :/ email?
<czajkowski> I already did...
<czajkowski> was just following up on it
<czajkowski> no worries
<greg-g> oh, heh, the gift one?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> ok now a difficulty rininging  a UK number from USA
<czajkowski> come on
<czajkowski> STARVING
<czajkowski> and need to pee
<czajkowski> not a good combination to go on the phone
<czajkowski> popey: ping
<nhandler> The google+ hangout feature looks rather cool.
<Pici> I'm looking forward to trying it out.
<AlanBell> I am still struggling to get the hang of facebook
<AlanBell> facebook makes unity look easy to use
<Pici> hah
<AlanBell> trying to get a page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-UK/237328659623076 to look at an RSS feed
<AlanBell> I have no clue how to do it after an hour or so of looking
<popey> hah
<popey> would you like me to look at it?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> frustrating thing is I think I have done it for my own profile somehow in the past
<AlanBell> note.php seems to be the file that does it
<popey> https://www.facebook.com/editnotes.php
<popey> thats where you add the url of the rss feed
<popey> which you get to from notes.php -> editing import settings (bottom left)
<AlanBell> ah, so use facebook as the page, then go to that url
<popey> or just navigate to ubuntuuk page and then click "edit info" at teh top
<popey> then apps -> notes
<popey> then as above
 * popey goes to get food
<AlanBell> ahh, "goto application" rather than "edit settings"
<jussi> facebook is of the devil...
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> I don't understand how real people use it
<AlanBell> I totally get the FBML architecture and how to make apps for the platform
<AlanBell> just don't understand the UI
<AlanBell> and the recursive marketing logic, "you need a facebook page to promote what you are doing" "great, how do I get people to like it?" "you need to run competitions and promotions to get people to like your facebook page"
<czajkowski> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
 * AlanBell spies a happy czajkowski 
<czajkowski> :D
<nigelb> I now read czajkowski's IRC chatter in her accent.
<Pici> nigelb: just insert 'oi' at the start of every line.
<Pici> :P
<nigelb> heh
<Pici> I tend to subconsciously start mimicing people's accents when I talk with them.
<maco> me too
<maco> i think by the time amber gets to her second sentence ive already got a bit of hers picked up
<maco> at southeast linuxfest one of the guys asked something to which my answer included the word "shawl" ... "where are you from?" "pittsburgh" "but you just shawl like...like you're from here" "i'm a sponge" "oh, yeah, thatd do it. i'm not. i always sound like this"
<maco> *just said shawl
<paultag> maco: the 'burgh accent is nuts
<paultag> gah dawn dah by dem bridge
<maco> get at the hass an go dantan
<maco> huh. i do say go as gah if i'm not thinking about it
<maco> well at least if front of dahn
<maco> in front of "out" id say "go" properly
<maco> its like "i'm good" versus "g'night"
<popey> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee HAW!
<maco> popey: want an arn and a chipped ham sandwich?
<maco> paultag: did you understand what i said?
 * maco forgets where paultag is from
<maco> also:  https://twitter.com/#!/lizaphillips/statuses/86158998092513281  QFT
<paultag> maco: sorry, had to run :) aye I totally understood
<paultag> maco: all my friends at college were from Pitt, so I can speak pittsburghese
<paultag> I do laundray
<czajkowski> reading http://valerieaurora.org/howto_salary/x40.html  rather interesting
<czajkowski> and makes lots of valid points
<paultag> dantan, so good
<paultag> czajkowski: I don't understand why that's "for woman", the advice is global
<paultag> czajkowski: and I have a feeling if I wrote a "for men" version of that, people would roundly call me some chauvinist pig
<paultag> that's kinda lame
<paultag> that should be a "for programmers"
<paultag> :(
<AlanBell> we write stuff "for ubuntu users"
<AlanBell> which could totally apply to other linuxes and operating systems
<paultag> AlanBell: I don't, and if I do, it's for an ubuntu-local function
<paultag> like locos
<AlanBell> I did a course on python in #ubuntu-classroom
<AlanBell> my target audience was ubuntu users
<paultag> AlanBell: and I'm sure you went over installation, with apt, and our policy in Ubuntu on python
<AlanBell> nope
<paultag> AlanBell: then it's for linux users, if that
<paultag> mac and windows could learn as well
<AlanBell> all but the very very last bit would have worked fine on windows
<AlanBell> but my target audience was linux users
<czajkowski> paultag: because in many cases women may not feel like arguing for a pay rise and would rather take the job and get the foot in the door and then work their way up
<czajkowski> where as a guy may be more bolchy about it
<czajkowski> paultag: put it this way
<paultag> czajkowski: that's not true
<paultag> czajkowski: that's a sterotype
<czajkowski> paultag: I'd happily kick your arse left right and center
<czajkowski> ask me to name a salary and I'd be a lot shyer
<paultag> czajkowski: I'll kick your arse if you don't see that's a double standard
<czajkowski> possibly should not be saying this on this channel#
<czajkowski> paultag: either way I'd still win in kicking your arse
<czajkowski> ;)
<paultag> look, I'm totally for equality, let's just be consistant :)
<paultag> czajkowski: ♥
<czajkowski> I amm
<czajkowski> I would consistantly kick your arse and win
<czajkowski> how's that
<nhandler> I'd pay to watch that show czajkowski :)
<paultag> :P
<paultag> nhandler: I have a feeling there are many who'd pay good money for that
<czajkowski> .away
<AlanBell> good idea :)
<czajkowski> 2 interviews in 1 day is not a good idea
<czajkowski> my brain is fried
<paultag> czajkowski: I hear ya
<maco> paultag: have you read Women Don't Ask? there's actually stats showing its not just a stereotype
<AlanBell> czajkowski: alcohol improves the brain
<maco> though it does include the fun stat that when women DO ask they're more likely to have the job offer retracted than men
<maco> (probably something about being uppity...)
<paultag> that may just be good ole' fashond sexism
<paultag> I'm saying that men can be just as shy, and often are
<paultag> sexism is still very very present, and I totally get that
<maco> but in general, statistically, women are more likely to low-ball or to accept the initial offer than men
<maco> sure there are people on the ends of curves, but thats always the case
<paultag> maco: I'm sure there are similar stats for situations where there's an oppressed minority as well
<maco> paultag: the stat isnt just for tech
<paultag> maco: oh, no, I totally get it, I totally see your point, and we agree
<paultag> maco: I'm just saying her points are great, and apply just as well to men
<paultag> maco: and putting it as "advice for woman" puts me off
<maco> sure, they're good negotiating tips in general
<paultag> I'm sure you can see that
<maco> its just that you're more likely to have picked 'em up
<paultag> I'm sure :)
<maco> so you probably don't actually need to be *told* them all flat-out, unlike someone who grew up being told "good little girls aren't greedy, don't ask for too much"
 * AlanBell doesn't think that matters
<paultag> maco: aye
<AlanBell> I don't think the author gives a crap that you were put off by the focus on women
<paultag> AlanBell: I don't think so either
<paultag> AlanBell: I'm a piggish man
<AlanBell> me too, oink
<maco> AlanBell: i thought you were a rooster
<paultag> who is clearly sexist and hates woman because of deep seated social gender-normaty
<AlanBell> maco: don't make me make cock jokes :)
<paultag> AlanBell: ha! :)
 * AlanBell wonders if this conversation will meander back to on-topicness
<maco> paultag: good imitation of a troll there, with the not-plural-form "woman" in a case where it calls for plural
<paultag> maco: womyn :)
<czajkowski> paultag: I_will_kick_your_ASS!
<czajkowski> are we clear
<paultag> czajkowski: hey, it's the correct spelling
<maco> (srsly, you can pretty much tell a troll by them not knowing that woman has a separate plural form....which i guess is because we're all one hive mind?)
<paultag> maco: special snowflake!!!
<paultag> the hive looks down upon deveation
<AlanBell> maco: can you join -uk
<maco> need someone to translate american to british?
<paultag> for the record, yes, I'm kidding.
<paultag> maco: oi! I've been watching lots of brit sitcoms, I'm getting good :)
<maco> paultag: between Doctor Who and a british ex, i've got some practice :P
<paultag> maco: :)
<nigelb> and paultag sends out RFC.
<nigelb> I knew this would happen some day.
<czajkowski> yup want to kick his arse up and down
<czajkowski> up and down
<czajkowski> up
<czajkowski> and
<czajkowski> down
<czajkowski> paultag: so help me you are going to drive me to a bottle of JD and there is none in the apt
<czajkowski> I may have to steal the bf stash of stuff
<cjohnston> How can I add a /16
<cjohnston> uggh
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: I will gladly help you kick paultag.
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> hehehe, tons of people would love to kick me
<nigelb> yay, language-based loco teams
<czajkowski> no langauge based teams
<czajkowski> not loco teams
<czajkowski> language teams are part of a loco team
<czajkowski> but not seperate
<paultag> where did you read this?
<nigelb> paultag: reply to your mail.
<paultag> nigelb: crud, it's going to blow up I can tell
<nigelb> paultag: Of course.
<nigelb> You have idea how much discussion went into this at UDS.
<nigelb> We lost a session thanks to this argument.
<paultag> hehehe
<czajkowski> nigelb: even better if the LC had been added to the discussion or added to a blueprint or told it was being had in advance..
<nhandler> This has been discussed on and off for years
<czajkowski> we get landed with the work :)
<paultag> OK, I'm off for dinner
<paultag> I love you all dearly
<nigelb> czajkowski: a sesson got hijacked actually :(
<czajkowski> paultag: nn
<czajkowski> off to bed myself
<paultag> czajkowski: nn, ttyl
<nigelb> good lawd
<nigelb> I should sleep!
<paultag> nigelb: nn :)
<paultag> /away!
<nigelb> Nite paultag, czajkowski
<nhandler> paultag: Out of curiosity, why are you calling it a LEP? Did I miss something? I know Debian uses DEPs, and I thought LEPs were for the LP folks (not Ubuntu)
 * AlanBell headdesks at paultag's mail
 * nhandler also debates replying to ask about ubuntu-chicago
<cjohnston> paultag: I guess you need to get the other email out quick to squash this thing quick fast and in a hurry
<czajkowski> nhandler: oh yeha ye have to change
 * AlanBell observes that all the examples are about ubuntu-uk
<czajkowski> hence why nixternal is gonna go mad at me
<AlanBell> and how uk is the iso country code . . .
<AlanBell> which it *isn't*
<AlanBell> it is GB
<czajkowski> AlanBell: no there is an excetion popey pointed it out
<AlanBell> but I don't want to change it
<czajkowski> nhandler: ye ned to be the state name also
<JanC> czajkowski: actually, language teams are often (semi-)independent to locoteams
<czajkowski> folks
<czajkowski> GOOD NIGHT
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> language teams are not local teams.. language teams are locale teams... and don't fit into loco teams
<AlanBell> night czajkowski
<JanC> cjohnston: it depends, some languages are local to one country, and then it's natural to have them as part of the locoteam
<nhandler> The interesting thing is, Chicago really isn't a sub loco of the IL loco. The IL loco really doesn't exist at this point (not sure if it ever did).
<rrnwexec> vancouver is not a sub of canada either ;)
<rrnwexec> mind you, we're not 'official', so this might be a moot point
<cjohnston> JanC: a Local team can't not be local... You cant have a local team that spans spain puerto rico, cuba and mexico
<nhandler> rrnwexec: Well, there also appears to still be a CA loco. There is no IL loco (official or unofficial) at this point
<cjohnston> Local teams are not language based.. they are location based
<rrnwexec> i guess the point might be made that a loco team can and might stand independently. a team is a team.
<cjohnston> You can't have  a physical event that people in Mexico, PR, and spain take part in
<JanC> cjohnston: but in reality, some language/country combinations have so much overlap that having a separate team is not useful  ;)
<cjohnston> A language team would be a translation team
<cjohnston> Example please?
<JanC> cjohnston: Italian or Danish or whatever ?
<JanC> OTOH Dutch or French or Spanish or English are spoken in so many countries...
<cjohnston> Italy would be a team.. Someone who speaks Italian in America would be an a US team...
<cjohnston> Right.. That's why you have a location based team
<JanC> cjohnston: how many people in in the US have Italian as their main language?  ;)
<mhall119> in NY/NJ, could be lots
<mhall119> oh dammit, now you've gotten me involved in this >:(
<JanC> I'd expect they know Italian as a second language mainly
 * mhall119 hates on paultag 
<JanC> anyway, take Danish or whatever as an example instead
<JanC> in case of Dutch, the translation team is semi-independent
<cjohnston> JanC: local team.. not locale.. Why would a french canadian join the france team
<cjohnston> That doesn't make any sense
<JanC> cjohnston: many Dutch-speaking Belgians are part of the Dutch team, and many French-speaking Belgians are part of the French team
<cjohnston> That's their choice.. But that doesn't make it a local team.. its still a locale team... and therefore not a loco team
<JanC> we thibnk it's illy to set up our own suypport irc/forum/etc. infrastructure
<JanC> we think it's silly *
<cjohnston> you dont have to
<JanC> we join both locoteams ;)
<cjohnston> You can do like ubuntu-es... its a spanish language support channel.. you dont have to live in spain to join it
<cjohnston> a locale team is not a loco team
<JanC> to some degree, yes
<JanC> in practice, things are a lot more blurry  ☺
<cjohnston> thats what we are trying to fix
<JanC> please don't
<cjohnston> things shouldnt be blurry, and thats why "rules" are being put into place
<JanC> fixing things to make them more complicated doesn't help...
<cjohnston> Ok.. So you are a new user.. And you join a "Local Team" expecting to meet people who are Local... lets take a spanish speaking person in Mexico for example.. So they join Ubuntu espanol.. well that team doesnt ahv anyone near mexico
<rrnwexec> my two cents: if it says Ubuntu <Team Name> LoCo, then it's golden.
<rrnwexec> <Team Name> is just a label
<mhall119> can we make this a "we're not going to force teams to rename, but please be kind and help the loco-directory look nicer by doing it voluntarily"?
<JanC> cjohnston: if you are mexican, you'll probably join ubuntu-mx, which might point to the Spanish language forum
<rrnwexec> Ubuntu MexicanLanguage LoCo
 * AlanBell makes alternative suggestion
<JanC> there is no mexican language AFAIK  ;)
<rrnwexec> hee
<AlanBell> never make me look at the big list of loco teams
<JanC> or there are many
<rrnwexec> i was being a little whimsical ;)
<rrnwexec> Ubuntu Spanish LoCo perhaps :)
<cjohnston> JanC: so why have a spanish team
<cjohnston> and there is a mx team
<JanC> the point is, the French help forum is run by the French loco, and the Dutch help forum is run by the Dutch loco
<mhall119> AlanBell: you'll look at it, you'll look and it and you'll like it!
<mhall119> or you'll get no dessert
<JanC> so as Ubuntu Belgium, we point peopel to those resources  ;)
<cjohnston> JanC: ok? thats fine.. you can use their forums.. but it isnt a "dutch speaking loco team"... there arent any english speaking loco teams
<AlanBell> mhall119: don't wanna
<mhall119> JanC: is there any reason the dutch locale team can't use the belgian loco team's IRC and ML?
<cjohnston> nope
<JanC> cjohnston: but the Dutch Locoteam is also the dutch-speaking locoteam, and similar for the French  ;)
<mhall119> or why the belgian loco team can't use the dutch IRC and ML?
<AlanBell> I want to click europe, then I want a map of europe then I want to click where my house is, then I am done
<mhall119> AlanBell: code that up and we'll apply the patch
<cjohnston> JanC: that is going to be changed.. as a locale team isnt a local team.. and its going to be defined
<AlanBell> mhall119: ok
<JanC> mhall119: the Dutch locale team has a separate mailing list, but uses the Dutch IRC channels for e.g. meetings
<mhall119> JanC: okay
<JanC> and they are in some ways part of the dutch locoteam
<JanC> also using their wiki etc.
<mhall119> so does the Belgian loco team also use those resources?
<JanC> in some ways, the Belgian locoteam uses Dutch/French locoteam resources, yes  ;)
<JanC> as I said before, things are blurry  :P
 * cjohnston has to go.. dinner time
<cjohnston> yes.. and we are unblurring
<cjohnston> o/
<JanC> no
<JanC> pleasy don't
<JanC> you'll make things complicated for us  :P
 * AlanBell wonders who's problem this is all solving
<JanC> well, I'm happy to listen to proposals
<JanC> but I prefer rules that aren't too strict to be practical
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Location_European_nation_states.svg so we start with something like this, make it clickable
<AlanBell> do the same for the other continents
<mhall119> AlanBell: who's gonna keep this up to date?
<JanC> another example: the frysian team is (or will be) half part of the Dutch team and half independent
<AlanBell> multiple countries sharing a common language click to the same place
<AlanBell> mhall119: it is mostly a one-off excercise
<JanC> AlanBell: where to click depends on what users want though  ☺
<AlanBell> so click on belgium and it could ask you what you want
<mhall119> what you want?
<mhall119> you clicked on Belgium
<JanC> something like that; if they want support vs. if they want to help promote Ubuntu
<mhall119> doesn't that mean you want belgium?
<AlanBell> mhall119: not neccessarily, no
<AlanBell> Europe != America
<JanC> mhall119: if you want support on a forum, IRC, mailing list; Ubuntu Belgium doesn't really provide that
<mhall119> JanC: why not?
<JanC> we point to ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-de/etc. for that
<AlanBell> however you could easily go click on holland if you want dutch, but happen to live over the border
<JanC> mhall119: what's teh point of having our own support channels?
<JanC> and splitting up knowledge?
<mhall119> JanC: so you can meet up with people who need help
<JanC> the best 1st line for support are the channels of ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-fr/etc.
<mhall119> hmmm, I think the problem is how we view the purpose of loco teams
<AlanBell> JanC: do you think a clickable map of europe could work?
<JanC> AlanBell: if every locoteam can provide their own set of links after that, yes
<AlanBell> technically it would be trivial to click on belgium and offer links to a few teams, or user could go back and click a different country if they want to identify with that
<AlanBell> mhall119: the mapping of languages to countries in Europe is messy
<AlanBell> and in fact everywhere
<mhall119> AlanBell: yes
<mhall119> all the more reason to stich with the less messy borders
<AlanBell> I could totally see #ubuntu-us-tx-es happening
<AlanBell> or a -us-hispanic loco
<AlanBell> however I think clickable map would hide the names to the point where strict standardisation of the names is not much of an issue
<mhall119> AlanBell: are you gonna make Palestine clickable?
<JanC> right, clicking Texas could show the locoteam including sublocos, related locos, etc
<AlanBell> mhall119: if the wikimedia commons map has it as a distinct entity then it would be clickable
<mhall119> FYI, there are other borders/nations that are contentious
<JanC> and if not, the Isreali & Palestine loco's will have to manage the links attached to it
<mhall119> Kurdistan is another example that I think came up
<mhall119> and Taiwan
<AlanBell> that would be a yes
<JanC> Kurdistan isn't considered independent by any nation AFAIK
<mhall119> it's not
<JanC> but Taiwan is (often under another name)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'm  just warning you, it's likely to come up for one of these
<AlanBell> yeah, that is fine
<AlanBell> I would deal with that by delegating border decisions to wikimedia commons
<AlanBell> and if in doubt show the user both loco's in the area
<mhall119> also, it's likely that countries will change on about an annual basis
<AlanBell> bzr branch
<AlanBell> merge request
<AlanBell> done \o/
<JanC> the US already has many locoteams, we could remove them too  ;-)
<JanC> (j/k)
<AlanBell> yeah, that would make it simpler :)
<mhall119> JanC: except our loco teams are geographic
<AlanBell> and a random combination of states and cities
<mhall119> the only trouble they cause is having multiple per country
<mhall119> yeah, the cities are mostly relics of the early community though
<mhall119> they should probably get consumed by/expanded into state-wide teams
<JanC> mhall119: right, but in some countries geographic makes less sense
<mhall119> JanC: depends on what the purpose is
<mhall119> if the purpose is finding people like you online, then probably not
<mhall119> if the purpose is finding people near you, then it is
<AlanBell> or some combination thereof
<rrnwexec> @mhall119: I don't consider our city team a "relic". In fact we likely have more people than the country team that pre-dates us ;)
<mhall119> for example, someone in Mexico might be interested in an #ubuntu-us-tx-es, but they won't likely be attending meetups in Texas
<rrnwexec> and our goals are differnet.
<mhall119> rrnwexec: what teams and how are they different?
<JanC> IIRC there is an ubuntu-tamil team, that caters to speakers of that language in India (and maybe other countries?)
<mhall119> JanC: great, but will that work for meetups?
<AlanBell> if you are german/french/italian speaking swiss then it really isn't far to go over the border to find people to meet up with
<AlanBell> and the border you want to go over depends on your favourite language
<mhall119> AlanBell: that's great in the EU, where you can cross borders with ease
<rrnwexec> @mhall: vancouver is a local team. canada is a national (dispersed) team.
<AlanBell> exactly
<JanC> mhall119: considering that ubuntu-in is not allowed "state" locoteams currently, I suppose it could be useful  :P
<mhall119> rrnwexec: ah, yes, Canada is a huge country, even your provinces are really too big to be practical loco teams
<JanC> as tamil is spoken mainly in soem states
<rrnwexec> we cannot realistically grow a community at a national level. we need to start with neighbourhoods, towns, cities.
<mhall119> JanC: IIRC, tamil is also spoken outside of India
<rrnwexec> but for smaller countries and states it may work
<JanC> mhall119: it is
<mhall119> JanC: so can someone from one of those countries attend a meetup in India?
<mhall119> rrnwexec: can't we just partition Canada some more?
 * AlanBell decides to revoke America's declaration of independence
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> AlanBell: try it, it didn't work out so well for you last time
<rrnwexec> @mhall119: yes. i think the proposal i heard earlier makes sense. have a map that can drill down to the town level.
<mhall119> rrnwexec: I'd like to have that, regardless of my stance on language teams
<mhall119> like I told AlanBell, all I need is mergeable code
<rrnwexec> language teams make clickability tricky for sure
<JanC> mhall119: some dutch people come to belgian events when we announce them on the dutch channels
<JanC> sometimes those events are closer for them than dutch events  ;)
<mhall119> JanC: do you mean dutch people outside of Belgium?
<JanC> yes
<mhall119> because, unless I'm mistaken, "dutch" isn't a place
 * AlanBell goes ewww at the way the current map is implemented
<JanC> well "dutch" can refer to inhabitants of The Netherlands  :P
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> but again, it's hard to say "I'm far from dutch, but close to Belgium"
<JanC> that's another thing!
<JanC> "dutch" is an adjective
<JanC> and "the dutch" means somebody from the Netherlands
<mhall119> all the more reason for it not to be a loco team
<JanC> the locoteam is ubuntu-nl, meaning both dutch & dutch-speaking  :P
<JanC> (currently)
<mhall119> or, meaning local to the Netherlands
<JanC> well, yes & no, depending on the topic  :P
<JanC> dutch as in local to the Netherlands + dutch as in dutch-speaking
<mhall119> what might a topic look like that involved ubuntu-nl, but didn't involve the Netherlands?
<JanC> e.g. from time to time we post announcements or requests for volunteers for events in Dutch-speaking Belgium on the ubuntu-nl forum
<JanC> and in some cases, there is documentation about Belgium-specific things (like our e-ID)
<AlanBell> fairly astonished at how that world map works
<AlanBell> it uses this image http://loco.ubuntu.com/media//images/map.png
<mhall119> JanC: does Belgium not have a loco team?
<JanC> mhall119: we have !!
<mhall119> so why doesn't that team host the events in Belgium?
<JanC> most of us also work inside ubuntu-nl or ubuntu-fr though  ;)
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/media//css/continents.css and this css file to move bits about when hovering
<mhall119> JanC: which is great, Florida's loco is involved in events throughout the south eastern US
<JanC> mhall119: we host events here, that's our main purpose, but finding new volunteers is often easier by using the existing channels
<mhall119> JanC: I still don't understand why the Netherlands team can't promote an event in Belgium, without having to have a language team in the middle
<mhall119> for example, the Florida team promoted among it's members the South East Linux Fest which was held in South Carolina
<JanC> the language team is semi-independent and semi-dependent of ubuntu-nl  ;)
<JanC> anyway, events don't involve the language team
<JanC> except if translations are needed  :P
<mhall119> JanC: it's not that we don't like language teams, but you can see how it's practically impossible to support them in the LD while still being useful to geographically local teams
<JanC> I think AlanBell's proposal fixes that  ;)
<JanC> make all locoteam relevant to a country manage the links that people see when they click their country
<JanC> manage it together
<AlanBell> http://testing.webdesignsarasota.com/europe-560px/
<AlanBell> something like that we could do
<AlanBell> we have jquery to use and a source of svg maps that would have all the right ids
 * JanC should have gone to bed at least 1 hour ago
<AlanBell> me too, night all o/
<JanC> so, al, sleep wel  ☺
<JanC> well
<mhall119> night JanC and AlanBell
 * JanC has to promote Ubuntu in the European Parliament tomorrow  :P
<mhall119> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-06-30
<cjohnston> I know its late... there is #ubuntu  - it isn't run by a loco team.. or a locale team per se... we have #ubuntu-us-fl for Florida chat.. Use a channel for support for a language.. and then a channel for the team
<cjohnston> just like english
<paultag> mhall119: I'll get beat up for our LoCos, no problem
<nhandler> Anyone need a Google+ invite?
<paultag> all set here :)
<nhandler> paultag: I know ;)
<paultag> nhandler: ;)
<paultag> nhandler: I'm trying to re-think a name, I'm still not sold :(
<paultag> I want something snarky, but a subdued snarky that most people won't catch
<paultag> pleia2: just because something's a standard does not mean it's going to be black-and-white, I'd be happy with a transition plan, and RE: URLs, I totally agree, and I've made that pretty clear in that last email :)
<paultag> pleia2: I think that making the names standard is a good thing, and using the old branding until it comes time to re-do it would be OK, I think
<paultag> I don't want to keep stomping on the ML, but I also don't want to be unclear :)
<pleia2> paultag: if it's not black and white you don't actually solve the discoverability problem you're claming to solve
<paultag> pleia2: doing a radical change like this is not something I'm willing to take a strict stance on.
<pleia2> and we should NEVER change the URLs, my team went through a forced IRC channel name change and that was painful enough (and expensive in time and money, we needed to find every reference to #ubuntu-california and change, it and update all our color print resources - fortunately in that case forwards can be put in place, not so for launchpad)
<paultag> pleia2: we should change the URL, but we need to work with Launchpad to set up some sort of redirect
<pleia2> even with a redirect it looks crazy unprofessional for all our resources to be giving the wrong ling
<paultag> pleia2: so that's more long-term
<pleia2> link
<pleia2> please don't do this to us
<paultag> pleia2: so you update it going forward, if it's outdated it's outdated
<pleia2> :(
<paultag> pleia2: look, this was from the whole LC, I just signed it and kicked it out, I personally don't care that much
<pleia2> you're the one talking to me personally, I was discussing it on the mailing list
<pleia2> to everyone, not just you
<paultag> pleia2: I know, but it looks like I'm killing the list posting to everyone
<paultag> pleia2: I know, I know, I know
<paultag> pleia2: this is totally not personal with me, I'm totally cool about this, we're just chatting
<pleia2> this is the kind of thing that makes teams want to have nothing to do with the LC (this has been a very bad day for me)
<pleia2> I support and defend the LC all the time, but even I am finding this a bit much
<paultag> right, sure.
<pleia2> if you want to fix discoverability on the loco directory, work on the loco directory - maybe have a specific "display name" there, or use a map like is being discussed on the list
<pleia2> (and at UDS)
<pleia2> as I said in my first mail, I just don't think this will help and it's painful for teams
<paultag> pleia2: would you mind putting that up as a suggestion? I don't think that has been brought up yet.
<pleia2> display name in LD?
<paultag> pleia2: having the LD map it
<paultag> pleia2: I don't care so long as everyone's happy
<pleia2> AlanBell suggested it, I acked it (and Cheri703 talked about it at UDS)
<paultag> this is to keep the LD folks happy, but it seems to piss off the LoCos, and LoCo members really don't mind ripping into whoever's suggesting something
<paultag> which kinda sucks tbh
<paultag> but it's fine, I don't do this to get pats on the back :)
<pleia2> the LD folks are creating a service for the locos
<pleia2> if the locos hate it, they won't use it
<paultag> pleia2: I don't care either way, let's just get everyone on the same page
<paultag> this is why I wanted it an RFC not a new policy
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> paultag: ur in my google+ friend circle <3
<pleia2> (I hate this thing already)
<paultag> pleia2: yeah it's pretty hacked up, it's pretty hard to use
<paultag> hopefully it'll change or morph into something less facebookey
<pleia2> google wave 2011 edition?
<paultag> hehehe
<AlanBell> nhandler: I am kind of interested in a google+ invite
<pleia2> multiple google accounts strike again, everyone is adding me as a friend on my unused @gmail.com account, argh :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> pleia2: what's the right email to add you?
 * AlanBell hugs paultag for being the messenger in front of the firing squad
<AlanBell> still think it is a daft idea mind
<nigelb> heh
<head_victim> Maybe RE the ML conversation there just needs to be another box called "Loco Directory Display Name" or something that can be used to generate the list?
<AlanBell> there should not be a list
<AlanBell> the only people that care that a list exist or have consistency of the list as a problem are the loco council
<pleia2> nigelb: lyz@princessleia.com is the one that has the invite, but I'm all kinds of confused now because my @gmail.com account apparently has google+ enabled too...
<pleia2> google is hard :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> pleia2: oh no.
<nigelb> I'm going down that path too
<nigelb> I have nigelbabu@gmail.com and nigel@nigelb.me
<nigelb> but I'm keeping my emails from my domain to professional stuff and gmail for open source
<AlanBell> alanbelltolc@googlemail.com is my google account, but I don't use that address publicly for anything (stuff gets forwareded there from @ubuntu.com)
 * pleia2 applies hugs to paultag for the same reason as AlanBell did
<AlanBell> hugs, whilst reloading
<vish> nhandler: me me! (google+ invite..) :D
<nigelb> vish: what's your gmail ID? :)
<vish> nigelb: drvishnoo@
<vish> nigelb: just gmail.com not googlemail..
<nigelb> bah, invites diabled temprarily
<huats> morning
<dholbach> nigelb, how did the jam go yesterday?
<nigelb> dholbach: not bad. we had one new person come up and help
<dholbach> nigelb, do you have an idea how many packages were fixed?
<nigelb> dholbach: getting the numbers, one sec
<dholbach> sweet
<nigelb> dholbach: http://corelli.tumbleweed.org.za/ubuntu-qa/bugjam/
<nigelb> 9 so far
<nigelb> But we're going to work on this for a week
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> I'll mention it in my report later on
<nigelb> can you mention that tumbleweed and I will be working on it throughout the week?
<dholbach> sure
<czajkowski> alanbell that is absolutely not true and i resent thar remark !!!
<greg-g> czajkowski: just fyi, I'm in the middle of replying to that email with the info, but I'm waiting on the address for the person who will receive it.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: oops, what did I say?
<popey> 06:53:53 < AlanBell> the only people that care that a list exist or have consistency of the list as a problem are the loco council
<popey> probably
<cjohnston> I'll be more than happy to help and review code for anyone who wants to contribute to LoCo Directory.
<popey> cjohnston: " I'll review your MPs."
<popey> What is an MP?
<cjohnston> merge proposal
<mhall119> show me the code!
<daker> kim0, did you got an invite from me ?
<paultag> thanks AlanBell, pleia2 :)
<nigelb> jussi: did that work?
<technoviking> jono: would you have time for a call sometime todat or early next week about forums upgrade
<jono> technoviking, can we do next week, I am at a sprint right now
<jono> maybe Tues?
<technoviking> sure other 1pm-3pm next Tuesday I'm free
<technoviking> jono: thanks
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ah, maybe that was a bit harsh, sorry
<AlanBell> paultag: I see summary of objections and solutions, but not the problem
<AlanBell> "to help un-uglyfy the LoCo Directory team
<AlanBell> list"
<AlanBell> was the problem statement in the original mail. Is there more to it than that?
<paultag> AlanBell: nope. We were told that it was unacceptable
<AlanBell> ahh
 * AlanBell detects higher powers being invoked
<paultag> AlanBell: I don't care at all
<paultag> AlanBell: so I really don't care about any of this
<paultag> so I'm going to invoke what I can to stop dealing with it :)
<maco> didnt bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu used to show a pie chart of bug statuses instaed of just listing off 10 bugs?
<pleia2> I seem to recall pie charts
<Pici> mm.. pie.
<nigelb> I think that was before my time, cuz I don't remember it
<Pici> But yes, there used to be a pie chart there.
<paultag> I thought they were on the right sidebar or something
<paultag> but I could be wrong
<pleia2> yeah
<maco> there are numbers in the sidebar
<maco> but no charts
 * AlanBell branches loco direcory and adopts a JFDI methodology
 * paultag hugs AlanBell 
<pleia2> \o/
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell 
<AlanBell> I will do europe
<AlanBell> I am getting a new keyboard soon, with a circle of friends on it :)
<pleia2> nice :)
 * pleia2 applied tiny ubuntu sticker to mini9 keyboard, and it has worked remarkably well
 * nigelb has done the same
<nigelb> I gave around those at work
<nigelb> the tiny ones from the stickers
<pleia2> yeah
<AlanBell> it is a high end filco one, I went to see a company that makes keyboards and talked about openERP, they ended up giving the contract to someone else, but they are going to send me a keyboard :)
<pleia2> hah, nice
<pleia2> (well, for you anyway :))
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah, you mentioned that some time back in here I think
<AlanBell> yeah, this is the outcome
<AlanBell> http://shop.canonical.com/enquiries.php?ID=27736&g=55273922dc461976e0b8fb5b63af227b
<AlanBell> and that is shop.canonical.com showing enthusiastic interest
<AlanBell> hey, lets stock a mankini, that will do well . . .
<AlanBell> hmm, keyboards, who uses them??
<AlanBell> anyone got the link to the UDS audio recordings?
<AlanBell> found it http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-01
<AlanBell> would be interested in feedback on http://libertus.co.uk:8000 (click on europe)
<AlanBell> the list bit doesn't work
<popey> takes ages to load
<popey> may be my connection
<popey> should it do something once europe loads ?
<AlanBell> seems OK from another server out on the internet
<popey> i.e. should I be able to click stuff?
<AlanBell> UK and france should be orange
<AlanBell> hover to get a popup thing
<AlanBell> which is not yet clickable, but could contain arbitary text and links
<AlanBell> like links to local and locale teams relevant to that country
<popey> nothing is orange here
<popey> all grey
<AlanBell> ooh, broken in chrome
<AlanBell> try a gecko browser
<popey> you want all feedback?
<AlanBell> yes
<popey> I'd put the -xx as -XX, i.e. -UK not -uk
<AlanBell> oh, I wouldn't actually pick it up from the country code
<popey> the purple line feels thicker than it needs to be
<AlanBell> yes
<popey> i expect to be able to click somewhere ot make the popup go away
<popey> like a notification
<popey> but it doesnt
<AlanBell> hmm, ok
<AlanBell> it goes away when you enter a country that isn't the one you are on
<AlanBell> it is supposed to stay still so you can click the links that will be on it
<AlanBell> is the concept sane?
<popey> yes
<popey> i prefer that than one giant list
<popey> especially as the website starts with a map
<popey> then takes you to a giant list
<popey> would be more consistent to go from map to map
<popey> nice one
<pleia2> +1
<pleia2> nice work AlanBell (it's a bit too slow for me to test much though)
<AlanBell> yeah, it is running on my laptop
<AlanBell> could use a smaller svg file, that is just one I found on wikimedia commons, but one with less detail would work fine
<AlanBell> it is 530k of svg which is rather a lot
<pleia2> yeah
<popey> be nice if it worked in chrome ☺
<popey> (and iOS browsers)
<AlanBell> the list of teams link at the top would go to what is currently on /teams but just the Europe section, so 3 times as fast to load
<popey> there is a giant space on the right
<popey> could put the list there
<pleia2> yeah, I think it needs to work in chrome but the concept is sound
<AlanBell> I am sure it could be unbroken in chrome
<popey> so text lovers could CTRL+F and type 'france'
<AlanBell> could put the list underneith
<pleia2> I was thinking a list underneath
<AlanBell> so you can zoom the map and use different font sizes and would be more accessible
<popey> also, make it 3d
<popey> and have ponies
<AlanBell> ok
<pleia2> moar sparkles!
<popey> stickers!
<popey> like the design team blog
<popey> use 'stickers' in the popup to indicate stuff
<pleia2> oh man, I ordered from moo.com like 6 hours before that post
<popey> like 'approved loco team' or 'forum link'
 * pleia2 kickself
<popey> haha
<popey> i need some of those stickers
<popey> like my sons bedroom door doesn't have enough of them!
<pleia2> haha
<popey> he takes every sticker I own, intel, ubuntu, doesn't care, and puts it on his door
<popey> and you can tell he is getting taller
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> sticker density is high at the bottom of the door
<AlanBell> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Blank_map_europe.svg
<AlanBell> the source svg
<AlanBell> it just renders better in firefox than chromium, I wasn't expecting that at all, and the javascript scope or something is wrong
<AlanBell> anyhow, night all o/
<mhall119> AlanBell: before you go
<mhall119> did you see the "My Teams" up on loco.ubuntu.com?
<AlanBell> mhall119: yay, it got released
<AlanBell> popey: fixed in webkit
<popey> yay
<duanedesign> morning all
<vish> nigelb: hmm, i think it took 1day to get the invites o.0 , g+ seems to have a huge waiting list
<vish> nigelb: thanks, btw..
<vish> nigelb: inviting new folks is by just adding the contacts, right?
<head_victim> I found signing up via the Android app after being invited was the easiest way. The web links didn't seem to want to work for me.
 * vish needs to get an android phone first :p
<nigelb> vish: It took only a few minutes. AFter I figured out how to invite :p
<nigelb> vish: Apparently adding people to contacts doesn't invite them
<nigelb> Google closed invites
<nigelb> But today it seems that Plus is out of Beta and open to all :)
<nigelb> I used a hack wherein you mention someone's name and they get invited :D
<nigelb> OMG
<nigelb> kim0, jcastro, dholbach, dpm: AWESOME PHOTO of you all!
<dholbach> nigelb, gmb did it
<nigelb> dholbach: wow, he's such a pro :)
<dholbach> he is
<vish> hmm, Google+ posts are not really "private" as we expect, cause I can see dholbach's photo, because nigelb is in my circle and he has posted a reply/comment on it
<dholbach> vish, my post was intended to go "extended circles"
<vish> ah!!
<vish> dholbach: got confused because when I look at your profile I cant see it or any other posts, but it's there in my stream
<dholbach> Nigel re-shared it too
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man :)
<jcastro> dholbach: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/one-hundred-paper-cuts-oneiric-cycle-has-started-get-involved/#comment-237845036
<jcastro> kim0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18413/what-is-nux-and-whats-it-used-for
<duanedesign> nigelb: aha, finally found the photo you were talking about. Saw the tweet about it earlier. It is really cool.
<popey> ☹ no google+ for me
<czajkowski> popey: want one
<czajkowski> you're in my circle
<cjohnston> I want to have a square
<popey> czajkowski: I cannot use it, I'm a google apps user
<cjohnston> popey: ya.. it sucks.. I had to create a gmail account :-/
<popey> Alan Bell, and 8 others added you on Google+
<popey> haha
 * popey uses his gmail account for a bit for it
<czajkowski> popey: aye
<czajkowski> time to add movies and tv stuff onto HD to keep the sister happy. amazing how tv shows keeps her quiet for hours, you'd swear she was 5 not 29
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> vish: the reshare is a security hole.
<nigelb> If I make something private only to you, be default you can reshare it
<nigelb> I have to explicitly mark it as Don't allow reshare for it to be actually private
<nigelb> jcastro: lol, making the bug critical makes you owe me cookies and cake :P
<nigelb> (for summit that is)
<tsimpson> popey: nothing stopping you from having plus and other apps stuff open at the same time
<jcastro> paultag: LEP!!!!!
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah, sorry, it's the only way I can prioritize
<jcastro> I am handing some sponsorship off to dholbach and he realized I am doing things dumb.
<jcastro> so we filed some bugs
<nigelb> jcastro: Cool :)
<nigelb> jcastro: It totally makes sense :)
<nigelb> The thing is, we haven't touched sponsorship much because its been "okay". time to mess with that too
<jcastro> yeah, why not, heh
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> nigelb: can not seem to find the blog post on jekyll?
<nigelb> duanedesign: http://nigelb.me/webdev/2011/07/01/nerd-friendly-blogging.html
<duanedesign> thank you
<nigelb> :-)
<popey> tsimpson: its not as simple as that
<tsimpson> popey: why not?
<popey> tsimpson: I use my google apps account for mail, youtube, reader etc. If I use a non-apps account for plus then when I click links its not seamless
<tsimpson> ah, well that is an issue
<popey> e.g. if someone posts a youtube video, i can't click the thumbs up because that wont reflect in my youtube profile
<popey> there are many other examples
<tsimpson> hopefully once plus is out of testing they'll let you use your apps account
<popey> hope so
<nigelb> jcastro: haha, there is a picture of the flip flops! :D
<popey> because if I continue to use a gmail account then once it is accessible on my apps account I'll have to move it all over
<popey> which is annoying
<popey> I went through this with youtube, reader etc when they were 'allowed' on apps accounts
<nigelb> popey: you can take your data with you
<nigelb> I think that means you can restore it at a later point, don't know if you can restore to another account though
<popey> I suspect I wont be able to port it from my gmail account to my apps account
<popey> it also means I have to have a whole separate browser open for it
<popey> rather than having it pinned as a tab
<nigelb> yeah
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-02
<duanedesign> nigelb: your jekyll blog post has me seriously considering...
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> .5
<czajkowski> greg-g: congrats http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&v=GzRdltQhS5c
<nigelb> woa
<nigelb> greg-g: CONGRATS!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-03
<paultag> AlanBell: you truely rock, thank you
<paultag> AlanBell: seriously, thank you so much
<paultag> AlanBell: I'll BRB, but I'm sure I'm in beer debt to you
<AlanBell> doctormo: we need to talk about  http://divajutta.com/doctormo/locomap/map.svg and http://divajutta.com/doctormo/locomap/usa/locomap-fill.svg lets make this happen!
 * cjohnston *waves* at mhall119 as he drives by
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<cjohnston> i think you might still be vacatioing tho
<mhall119> she is
<czajkowski> cjohnston: not back till july 10th
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<hobgoblin> morning dholbach popey
<popey> hi
<dholbach> hi hobgoblin
<dholbach> hey popey
<jono_> hey folks
<dholbach> hey jono_
<dholbach> still awake? :)
<jono_> dholbach, yup
<jono_> spent the day hacking on accomplishments :-)
<jono_> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7113/7438440448_9cce652f92_o.jpg
<dholbach> nice :)
 * dholbach will go and do some sponsoring
<jono_> night all!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows everyone?
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> hows you>
<AlanBell> fine thanks, how was disney?
<czajkowski> brilliant
<czajkowski> loved it
<czajkowski> want to go back again
<AlanBell> :)
<jussi> gday czajkowski and AlanBell
<czajkowski> jussi: hey hows you and the job going
<jussi> czajkowski: busy, but pretty well methinks :)
<czajkowski> glad to hear
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> evil monday email day
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<czajkowski> hey taggy
<paultag> what's up there czajkowski?
<paultag> it's pretty rainy here
<czajkowski> not bad here
<czajkowski> bit over cast but warm
<czajkowski> not as hot as france last week byt not bad
<paultag> it was crazy hot last week here in Boston
<paultag> finally raining
<cjohnston> I had to drain the pool yesterday evening, and I already have to do it again today :-(
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> irony
<nigelb> mhall119: PING
<paultag> nigelb: ohai.
<paultag> what's with uppercase PINGs today
<nigelb> mhall119: you know it's your session, right? :)
<nigelb> paultag: He's supposed to have started a classroom session 12 minutes ago :P
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> nigelb: who's his backup?
<nigelb> no clue
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm on
<nigelb> aha! phew
<czajkowski> dholbach: if only everyone answered their own questions like you :)
<dholbach> I can imagine :)
<akgraner> cjohnston, you just made my day!  Thanks dude!
<nigelb> mhall119: no aq :(
<nigelb> jono: ^
<cjohnston> np akgraner :-)
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm pinging him
<nigelb> cool, thanks
<jono> nigelb, eh?
<jono> oh no Aq
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> cjohnston, always nice to see "added author" :-)
<nigelb> jono: :)
<nigelb> jono: He's not on freenode at all :)
<jono> I pinged him
<nigelb> thanks jono! :)
<mhall119> nigelb: can I get you to update the classroom calendar?  We've had to re-arrange some sessions for today and tomorrow
<nigelb> mhall119: sure
<paultag> akgraner: :)
<mhall119> nigelb: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16oBUPo1IWiXJJuv0Jjbfs3ODbYMJSMCnbVlU9sn8Fqs/edit has the current lineup
<mhall119> slot 1 is 1500 UTC
<akgraner> paultag, I know right...30 July - 03 Aug check your schedule
<mhall119> I've turned green the ones I think need to me changed
<paultag> akgraner: crap, I might be out of town from 29th -> 2ed, When do you leave on the 3ed?
<paultag> akgraner: my German exchange student from high school is staying with me, and we're going up north
<paultag> akgraner: but there's a *killer* bar right by where I work
<akgraner> paultag, my flight leaves at 12:30 pm
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> crap, humm.
<nigelb> mhall119: for the first change, jdrose is taking over form rick?
<akgraner> I don't think this will be my only trip so it will work out I'll keep you in the loop
<mhall119> nigelb: yes
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> jono: all day long my U1 accomplishments have been synin' I know they're done hours ago but it still keeps uploading
<czajkowski> this normal ?
<jono> czajkowski, you should ask in #ubuntu-accomplishments where we all hang out
<czajkowski> bah
<mhall119> jono: are you going to join the Developer Q+A session in about an hour?
<jono> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> cool
<bkerensa> <sarcasm> I love UPS </sarcasm>
<jono> balloons, can we delay our call until after my Dev Q+A?
<balloons> jono, I planned on it
<balloons> :-)
<jono> balloons, I want to eat before I pass out before I do the thing
<jono> cool, thanks balloons
<balloons> push me out as late as you need
<balloons> I'm not going anywhere (for days :-) )
<mhall119> jono: 30 minutes
<mhall119> balloons: I know what you mean about not going anywhere :(
<jono> mhall119, yup
<nigelb> mhall119: Something you mind find interesting for Ubuntu as well -> http://whatcanidoformozilla.org/
<czajkowski> mhall119: sunshine in London :-)
<bkerensa> mhall119: also this -> https://reps.mozilla.org
<czajkowski> cjohnston: https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5730819334465556225/5757878649532660674
<cjohnston> still not as good :-P
<czajkowski> tis
<czajkowski> sums up a monday!
<cjohnston> I'll agree to that
<mhall119> imbrandon: ping
<jono> balloons, lets go in 5/6 mins if that is cool?
<jono> mhall119, you free now?
<jono> as balloons has gone AWOL?
<mhall119> jono: yeah
<jono> cool
<jono> let me set up the hangout
<mhall119> he's probably just been blown away
<mhall119> or drown
<jono> lol
<cjohnston> balloons float
<cjohnston> though blown away is valid
<snap-l> only when inflated.
<cjohnston> I think he is still inflated from last Thursday
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a16cf9ac60a487b2a5c0bad41239f67be385dedd?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<imbrandon> mhall119: ping
<imbrandon> err pong
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> cjohnston: all still smooth on nginx cjohnston ?
<cjohnston> so far
<imbrandon> rockin
<cjohnston> :-)
<imbrandon> mhall119: going to grab a quick "sammich" i'll be arround all day tho, ping me when ur back
<cjohnston> imbrandon: he is on a call with jono
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> ok , then done :)
<balloons> sorry, my power keeps flashing up and down
<balloons> I see the backlog now on the laptop :-)
<balloons> jono, I'm ready
<balloons> snap-l, popped my balloon.. so I don't float in any sense of the term cjohnston :-(
<snap-l> ;)
<balloons> :-p
<cjohnston> sorry to hear that your balloon was popped
<mhall119> imbrandon: I was wondering if you could make a dynamic countdown image using css like you did with the "Downoad for Ubuntu" button, something that would update dynamically using javascript of something on the client side to show how many days/hours/minutes until the App Developer Showdown ends
<jono> balloons, ok, all set
<balloons> ay-eye
<bkerensa> mhall119: this ones for u http://i.imgur.com/j1FaF.png
<imbrandon> mhall119: sure thing
<imbrandon> mhall119: i had planed to something similar anyhow like the countdowns at release time :) code wise this will be similar too, should just take me a little while here to have atleast the first iteration of it
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> heya jono, so how did fathers day 0 turn out :) All is well now the world knows ?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> mhall119: how big you thinking ? like a standard 300x250 thats used in Ad's and Sidebars alot ?
 * imbrandon goes with that for now ... afk
<balloons> jono, though you didn't see it. I smiled and handwaved the entire time
<balloons> heh.. camera or not :-)
<jono> balloons, hah, nice!
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> mhall119: have you ever gotten a weird error on tiki-modules.php line 11 when installing SUMO?
<bkerensa> imbrandon: you wanna hack on this sumo dev server I'm trying to get up? :P
<imbrandon> bkerensa: let me kick this java script out then sure
<imbrandon> i'm actually about 1/2 done with the css alrready :)
<bkerensa> ;p no rush
 * bkerensa is just trying to get a dev sumo instance off the ground at least temporarily until mhall119 gets a canonical instance up
<mhall119> bkerensa: not on tiki-modules, no
<mhall119> bkerensa: but I haven't been able to get sumo working at all on precise
<bkerensa> mhall119: ahh
<bkerensa> maybe thats why
<bkerensa> I tried install on precise too =/
<mhall119> I had it working on Oneiric
<imbrandon> mhall119: whats the deadline ?
<imbrandon> btw i'm about 80% done, turnning out really nice :)
<mhall119> imbrandon: July 9th
<imbrandon> kk
<philipballew> yeah, I tried sumo. No real luck either...
<imbrandon> what is sumo ? never heard of it
<philipballew> its a Mozilla docs app basically. its the platform they deliver their docs at online.
 * philipballew hopes he used the right terms there.
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> gotcha
<imbrandon> yea i tend to shy from xul apps so that may be it, assuming it is one
<imbrandon> either way i've fully drank the webkit coolaid :)
<philipballew> i have a my regular laptop and then my laptop where I install and play with thing I dont want within a mile of my main machine.
<philipballew> *things
<imbrandon> hehe yea VM's are perfect for that
<philipballew> yeah, virtualbox is pretty cool.
<mhall119> imbrandon: sumo is django, not XUL
 * philipballew remembers that now
<imbrandon> ahh
<bkerensa> philipballew: its a support platform actually
<philipballew> bkerensa, sounds like a better term you used there
<imbrandon> -moz-linear-gradient(top, #dd4814 0%, #f06128 100%);
<imbrandon> err
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-26
<imbrandon> mhall119: still a TON left to do, please dont be scared hahaha but http://cl.ly/HeMu
<imbrandon> is a sneek peek, nother hour or so + a little testing
<imbrandon> should be good :)
<imbrandon> and yea it updates realtime dynamicly when live
<mhall119> imbrandon: that's looking great!
<imbrandon> mhall119: actually i'm gonna grab some foooooood so i might not have this completed this evening at a decent hour but please do look for it in your mailbox in the morning ( i'll let you preview and blog it first so you can ask for cnages before its used even tho we can update live when done like this etc )
<imbrandon> but yea i got plenty of hours left in me , just not sure how long you'll be arround :)
<imbrandon> but if you are a late night owl like me then i might still get it to ya later :)
 * imbrandon gets some pizzzzzzzzzaa!
<imbrandon> BTW another one of my creations went live todday on behalf of the php framework-interop-grp
<imbrandon> http://www.php-fig.com/ :)
<imbrandon> not much content but someone else will fill that in :)
<bkerensa> Seamonkey coming to a Ubuntu Desktop near you :)
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<jono> night all
<czajkowski> morning
<imbrandon> mhall119: got the nifty deal done, wrapping it up into an easy package ( e.g. copy and past a single JS call like my button ) and it will be ready for ya
<imbrandon> i'm not 10000% happy with the colors just yet but maybe a second or 3rd opiniion will help , and they are super easy toy change ,even after its in the wild :)
<imbrandon> s/toy/to
<imbrandon> ok mhall119, here is iteration number one, not ready to tell everyone about yet, i need to make the easy JS link for it as well as a bit of markup cleanup and JS/CSS  optimazations ( 30 minutes total ) ...
<imbrandon> http://www.assets-online.com/widgets/ubuntu-app-showdown/light-1/index.html
<imbrandon> like i said tho i'm not 100% sold on the colors yet, so i'm gonna make a few variants now that the base app is done
<imbrandon> so critizims and sugestions more than welcome ( from anyone ) about the design ( codes getting cleaned up now )
<imbrandon> jcastro: mhall119 ^^
<ajmitch> imbrandon: the time overhangs the box in firefox
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> yea i only checked safari and chrome dev on osx and ubuntu so far
<imbrandon> should start checking them all ( gotta love adobe browser lab for that )
<ajmitch> the characters on the time are closer together in chrome, so it fits
<imbrandon> no need to load IE :)
<imbrandon> yea, thats an easy fix. i was gonna use a better font than
<imbrandon> "plain sans-serif" any how
<imbrandon> just hadent loaded up typekit yet
<imbrandon> heh
 * imbrandon does that now
<imbrandon> any sugestions on alternate color schemes ajmitch ? i'll likely copy/paste 2 or 3 variants when i do the final push to the cdn for everyone to use
<imbrandon> i was thinking a solid orange one with white lettering maybe
<imbrandon> like the button , but was affraid it would ne too dark
<ajmitch> I'm the worst person to ask about visual design, but a dark background (like a dark gray, or tending towards the purple) might be a good option
<imbrandon> yea the darker auberdine
<imbrandon> good call
<ajmitch> right
<imbrandon> i'll try that after the font fix
<imbrandon> open http://www.typekit.com
<imbrandon> bha
<imbrandon> btw ajmitch i know you do web stuff too, if you never have tried the 100% beer free http://browserlab.adobe.com
<imbrandon> do it
<imbrandon> life saver man :)
<ajmitch> yeah I'll take a look at some point
<imbrandon> it like does 8 or 10 top browsers live
<imbrandon> not sumulations, like real render with JS too etc
<ajmitch> ok
 * ajmitch is heading off to bed, will take a look tomorrow
<ajmitch> thanks though :)
<imbrandon> cool cool, ttyl
<mhall119> imbrandon: I'm getting some XML error on http://www.assets-online.com/widgets/ubuntu-app-showdown/ligh
<mhall119> t-1/index.html
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i'm changing zome directopries
<imbrandon> i'm about 5 min from having ti all done, just making the final name chages
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> thanks again for working on this
<imbrandon> oh no worries, i love this stuff
<imbrandon> sorry it took this long , i ran into an issue that took me like 2 more hrs than expected or i'd already have em all
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> kk, uploading now
<imbrandon> long as i dident typo it should be good here in just a moment
<imbrandon> mhall119: try this
<imbrandon> upload just finished
<imbrandon> http://www.assets-online.com/widgets/ubuntu-app-showdown/light/index.html
<imbrandon> gotta hit the boys room
<imbrandon> i'll checkk it too when i get back
<imbrandon> 5ish min
<mhall119> balloons: how's the weather been up by you?
<imbrandon> back
<imbrandon> and i noticed a small problem
<imbrandon> one sec , maybe i've got the first widget completd 100%
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> actually i do
<imbrandon> works local , just aws caching too much
<imbrandon> gotta dial it back a bit
<imbrandon> man , kinda sucks how its almost impossible to clear aws s3 cache manually
 * imbrandon considers just uploading to github again like last time ....
<imbrandon> yup thats the best call
<imbrandon> no headaches later then
<imbrandon> OK , now path edited , git commited
<imbrandon> woot
<imbrandon> mhall119: http://bholtsclaw.github.com/assets/widget/light/index.html
<imbrandon> but its missing one file for json still
<imbrandon> let me grab that and we;re good and i KNOW github dont do what aws was just going cuz thats what hosts the button :)
<imbrandon> btw mhall119 https://github.com/bholtsclaw/bholtsclaw.github.com/tree/master/assets/widget/light
<imbrandon> source all there if you wanna poke at it with curiousity :)
 * imbrandon smokes a cig and grabs a dew, wow something so simple can be a headache sometimes  heh but its always worth it in the end :)
<imbrandon> i got boiler plate code to make it a wordpress shortcode plugin too as well as i just did that to the button for omgubuntu
<czajkowski> imbrandon: do you always talk to yourself :)
<imbrandon> hahaha yea
<cjohnston> I do that too, but not normally in this channel.. I find I work through problems I'm having better
<imbrandon> yup exactly
<mhall119> imbrandon: http://bholtsclaw.github.com/assets/widget/light/index.html isn't showing me anything
<imbrandon> and notes for later when i forget i search irssi :)
<imbrandon> mhall119: yea it JUST pushed the last bit
<czajkowski> imbrandon: I keep flicking here to see whats going on
<czajkowski> and see you lost in your own conversation :)
<imbrandon> you can see on the other like it was the lasy one uploaded
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> so as soon as gh pages rebuilds and their isnt another missing escaped url
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> those will be the death of me
<imbrandon> like 4 this morning
<imbrandon> mhall119: http://www.assets-online.com/widgets/ubuntu-app-showdown/light/light.json
<imbrandon> see the 3rd line
<imbrandon> the last </script> tag is what killed me
<imbrandon> as soon as that updates its good , already pushed git, just waiting on build
<imbrandon> needed <\/script> :(
<imbrandon> nice thing is tho now the code is all done i can adapt the theme for tons of things
<imbrandon> like releases and stuff
<imbrandon> even plan to make anothe darker version of this assuming i have time today
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> but thats just changing css colors heh
<mhall119> imbrandon: cool, having this run the release countdown would be nice
<imbrandon> yea and i'll have plenty of time to work out kinks etc just doing a little here and there on it till its time
<imbrandon> if any arrise even, that button i havent had to change in weeks probably wont ever at this point
<imbrandon> unless its a branding refresh or something
<czajkowski> mhall119: is there an app channel to send people to ?
<czajkowski> for this competition thingy
<mhall119> czajkowski: #ubuntu-app-devel
<czajkowski> thanks
<imbrandon> oh btw the copy is kinda cheesy mhall119 i was thinking about one without any copy at all too, exactly the same but no copy in the middle
<imbrandon> but if you are a word wizzard i;m more than happy to change it, i did like 10 times before i even got what i did and its still cheesey
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> wow what is takin so long
<imbrandon> i cant catch a break it seems or just impatient
 * imbrandon looks at logs again to make sure i did indeed commit
<czajkowski> *headdesk*
<imbrandon> heh
<mhall119> jono: you ready for your session?
<jono> mhall just about
<jono> mhall119, I am doing this from another machine, can you email me the hangout URL?
<mhall119> sure
<imbrandon> mhall119: sorry, got pulled away IRL for a bit
<imbrandon> but comming back with fresh eyes it is a cache issue somewhere, because my non cache demo works
<imbrandon> http://bholtsclaw.github.com/assets/widget/light/demo.html
<imbrandon> no image loaded but thats internial on the demo
<imbrandon> intentional
<imbrandon> anyhow what i'm getting at is i'm gonna grab a bite to eat and it should be simple to find the syntax error when i return, they just arent always obvious in ajax :)
<imbrandon> but i'll toss the git repo in a JS linter and it will make quick work of it :)
<imbrandon> ok food , see yall in a bit
<mhall119> jono: 20 minutes until your "Testing your application" session
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day - see you tomorrow
<jono> night dh
<jono> mhall119, I am good to go
<imbrandon> HA i found it mhall119 and not even done eating
<imbrandon> heh, let me finish lunch here and i'm golden now :) just needed to step away a sec, was getting to ancy :)
<balloons> anyone still on precise have 30 seconds to check something for me?
<balloons> run 'sudo gedit' from the command line and tell me if the menu's are globalized or not
<mhall119> balloons: they are not
<balloons> mhall119, thanks..
<bkerensa> huh a bunch of ocelot shirts showed up
<bkerensa> lol
<mhall119> jono: Developer Q+A in 25 minutes if you can make it
<balloons> mhall119, looks like this is the bug report for what I asked you about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu/+bug/592842/
<balloons> :-)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 592842 in indicator-appmenu "appmenu doesn't work with apps run as sudo root" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<balloons> mhall119, http://askubuntu.com/questions/156372/cant-upload-project-to-ppa-using-quickly
<mhall119> balloons: already answered ;)
<balloons> lol -- I suppose I should have read it myself
<balloons> a simple key error
<balloons> chmod ftw
<mhall119> possibly, there's something about license in the traceback
<mhall119> so there may be more to it
<bkerensa> jono: does ubatar not work on 12.10
<imbrandon> mhall119: ping
<imbrandon> mhall119: got all the kinks worked out, and everythign has been runing smooth with it for a while now, even have it loading a dynamic  generated imge instead of the JS for when JS is disabled
<imbrandon> or feed readers etc
<imbrandon> it will only update the image once every 10 minutes or something, but still kinda nice feature
<imbrandon> also i have it set where i can introduce new themes on a whim and even new timers very easy for like we said releases etc
<imbrandon> so new ones will be a matter of minutes not a full 24 hours like this one
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> anyhow, the page its self needs spiffed up a little but i'll do that this evenning
<imbrandon> here is the perm link that will be a landing page for all the themes and they can link from there
<imbrandon> http://bholtsclaw.github.com/showdown/
<imbrandon> i'ma work on the other themes but i have the processes totaly seperated so its safe to start using that one now and any others as i pump them out
<imbrandon> will just be a matter of changing that number in the end of the url from a 1 to what ever theme num they like ( i'll number the thumbnails )
 * imbrandon hopes that is close to what you envisioned :)
<imbrandon> jono: ^^
<jono> imbrandon, what are you referring to?
<imbrandon> jono: mhall119 ask me about makeing this
<imbrandon> http://bholtsclaw.github.com/showdown/
<imbrandon> kinda like the button for download-for-ubuntu
<jono> imbrandon, oh awesome!
<jono> nice work :-)
<imbrandon> thats the first one, but hard part is done now, and themes will be quick ( i started that one this time yesterday heh )
<imbrandon> ty ty
<jono> cool!
<imbrandon> it should even show a default image that look similar when JS is off
<imbrandon> like in rss readers
<imbrandon> just wont update the time as fast etc :)
<imbrandon> jono: have you seen my download for ubuntu button ?
<imbrandon> http://bholtsclaw.github.com/assets/buttons/download-for-ubuntu.html
<jono> imbrandon, I did, nice work :-)
<imbrandon> Joey has been piloting it on OMG too ( the button ) and everyone has given positive feedback on it :)
<imbrandon> maybe at somepoint i can work with the webteam and get it in-house and "officical" etc :)
<imbrandon> that will be down the line tho heh
<imbrandon> but yea, not the groundwork is done it will be super easy to make variants, so if you want something else just ping me
<imbrandon> or i can even tell ya how to use the source on your own server too ( was thinking about packaging it up , maybe )
 * imbrandon goes back to it :) cheers!
<imbrandon> gonna do a darker more purple based one tonight
<imbrandon> heh
<jono> thanks, man!
<bkerensa> jono: hopefully attendee list should be growing I put some flyers downtown today
<jono> bkerensa, awesome, I am going to publish something about it soon too
<jono> thanks for your help bkerensa!
<bkerensa> jono: being that CLS is vendor neutral is it not ok to bring some mozilla swag? :P
<jono> bring as much swag as you like :-)
<bkerensa> jono: yeah well Ill bring some firefox pens for the notepads you had last time
<jono> cool :-)
<imbrandon> someone save me a google chrome notebook next time they see one ( like the paper ones, not a chrome book heh )
<imbrandon> :P
<imbrandon> jono: ohhhhh i almost forgot, i got offical accounts on Fedora Account System , thus ssh build boxes wiki edits etc etc , MarkDude is helping me out in that way, so I can just do tests and such for the RPM;s right on their hardware as well as upload builds when done
<imbrandon> kinda the equiv of a per-package-uploader rights kinda thing in Ubuntu
<imbrandon> I thought that was slick, i need to email the juju list and tell them
<imbrandon> ( and there is a #juju-ports channel for cross distro collab + osx scragglers :P )
<jono> imbrandon, awesome!
<imbrandon> yea first thing i did was "yum install apt && apt-get update" haha , shhhh
<imbrandon> okie, got some stuff to finish up so i'm kinda afk, ttyl all :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-27
<nhandler> imbrandon: I think I have a google notebook of some sort (both paper and cr48) sitting around from last year's GSoC. You planning on coming by Chicago any time soon?
<imbrandon> nhandler: actually
<imbrandon> i'm not too far from chi and make it that way about once every 6ish months ( have family just outside of STL on the IL side )
<imbrandon> at first i was like damn :( but then you said chi and not CA :)
<imbrandon> or I'd be more than happy to foot a ups/fedex package prepaid as well ( would be the same in extra gas heh ) , just drop me a line sometime at me@brandonholtsclaw.com if i'm afk :)
<mhall119> imbrandon: the countdown looks fantastic!
<mhall119> imbrandon: I have only one request, can you make the main title at the top point to http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/ ?
<imbrandon> mhall119: thanks and sure thing
<mhall119> thanks man
<imbrandon> thats one nice thing about hosted is anyone useing it will get that update too
<imbrandon> right now the non-js image is manual but before tomarrow afternnon i'll have it on like 10 min cronjobs from wkhtmltoimg screenshots
<imbrandon> ( man i love that cli app )
<imbrandon> so even without js it will be semi active
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> and work on planet ubuntu :)
<imbrandon> also one without the wording in the middle is on its way up here in a moment
<imbrandon> just the ticker and title
<imbrandon> and then soonish a purple one if i can find colors i like
<imbrandon> hehe
<bkerensa> .
<imbrandon> mhall119: link is live on the header, and I also added a query string of ?from=widget
<imbrandon> just ince case you want/can track it from like google analytics
<imbrandon> or such
<imbrandon> i'll make that a real feature and more robust in the next itteration or two of them but its easy manually for now :)
<imbrandon> about to shortlink all the JS urls as well so the copy and past is smaller using http://git.io shortner
<imbrandon> unless ubuntu/canonical has one ?
<cjohnston> imbrandon: is https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/faq.html your theam?
<cjohnston> theme
<imbrandon> umm lemme see
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> does it match jujucharms.com/docs
<imbrandon> yet ?
<imbrandon> e.g it should be my theme but the server is broken and rthere is an rt ticken in to fix it
<cjohnston> i dont think so.. the sub-nav is bad
<cjohnston> gotcha
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> thats half my thme
<imbrandon> theme
<imbrandon> its not building right , right now
<cjohnston> ic
<imbrandon> but http://www.jujucharms.com/docs is, and it builds from the same source etc, just lives on another server so works
<imbrandon> and that one is up to date and yes my theme
<cjohnston> gotcha
<imbrandon> ( still got more to do but its acceptable ) hehe
<imbrandon> and if you pull the docs branch and build local it will be whats on charms.com
<imbrandon> fyi
<imbrandon> anyhow, just curious or need something ?
<cjohnston> just cause it was broken, I wasnt sure
<imbrandon> ( yea the secondary nave and front page are side effects of the broken build not competing , clint put an rt ticket in for me like 3 days ago
<cjohnston> jcastro: juju.ubuntu.com seems to have issues on a couple pages, Testing and CodeandBugs
<imbrandon> we'll seee when it get fixed or is i just redirect the wiki toj ujucharms.com heh
<imbrandon> cjohnston: give me a list in PM i've been toiching those up as i find em too
<imbrandon> or email
<imbrandon> and i'll get em if no one else does first
<imbrandon> next time i;m on it
<jono> mhall119, around?
<imbrandon> looks like he caved early :)
<cjohnston> it is almost midnight
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<dholbach> mhall119, hey
<dholbach> would you have some time for a call in a bit?
<mhall119> dholbach: sure, give me a few minutes
<dholbach> sure sure
<mhall119> dholbach: invite sent
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<paultag> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> paultag: is it possible to add custom checks to lintian without patching lintian itself?
<paultag> mhall119: yep
<paultag> well
<paultag> kinda, but mostly yep
<paultag> what's up
<mhall119> where might I find info on doing that?
<paultag> that's a bit more of a task :)
<paultag> mhall119: to neckbeard questions
<mhall119> paultag: we have some special requirements for packages going into extras.ubuntu.com that I want to automate checks for
<paultag> mhall119: 1) what is it you're trying to do, and 2) can it get into lintian it's self
<paultag> ahhh, I see.
<paultag> mhall119: yep, no problem!
<mhall119> so, it's really specific only to Ubuntu, and even then only to a subset of Ubuntu packages
<paultag> mhall119: well, ubuntu stuff is upstream too
<mhall119> even something this specific?
<paultag> yeah, because there are lintian profiles -- e.g. the changelog check is disabled for ubuntu
<paultag> but what is it doing?
<paultag> mhall119: but anyway, you have two options
<mhall119> I don't know everything, but the big requirement is that it installs (almost) everything into /opt/
<paultag> Ahhhh, yeah, ok, cool
<paultag> mhall119: so you have two options
<paultag> mhall119: first is two create lintian4extras, which sets LINTIAN_ROOT and runs lintian
<paultag> mhall119: the second is to make a package that drops some new tests into /usr/share/lintian
<paultag> I believe it's that easy
<paultag> but I've never tried
<paultag> mhall119: you could email nthykier@d.o
<mhall119> thanks, I'll look into the /usr/share/lintian/ scripts
<mhall119> thanks man
<mhall119> you're my token Debian guy now :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm happy to better Ubuntu / Debian relations :)
<mhall119> though cjohnston might become that from what I hear
<cjohnston> nah
<cjohnston> :-P
<paultag> he's been doing some work in the DPMT
<paultag> I'm happy to see it :)
<mhall119> me too
<mhall119> that means I can trade summit work for debian work
<paultag> I've sponsored two ubuntu developers in the last 3 days :)
<paultag> I'd be fine with helping you too
<paultag> if you needed it, of course
<mhall119> I know, but you do it out of kindness
<paultag> true, I'm just so selfless
<paultag> charity will be my downfall
<paultag> I'm just too generous
<mhall119> charity signs your paycheck doesn't it?
<paultag> actually true
<paultag> blah, actual code I just wrote - print "%s: %s" % ( thing, row[guy][thing] )
<jono_> dholbach, jcastro, mhall119, balloons invite sent for our hangout
 * balloons goes to look
<balloons> "There was an error contacting the server. Please try again."
<jono_> mhall119, all set?
<mhall119> joining now
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<cjohnston> I/O keynote broadcasting live for anyone interested
<balloons> cjohnston, does empathy work for you in quantal?
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> I don't normally use it
<balloons> cjohnston, so what did you think of i/o keynote?
<cjohnston> balloons: I'm not done with it unfortunatly.. Mark has his work cutout for him tho at the UDS keynote. Maybe he will jump out of the plane
<balloons> lol
<balloons> notice sergi didn't jump
<cjohnston> lol
<balloons> he really has trouble speaking in public
<cjohnston> then you can jump.. I mean.. you will float right?
<balloons> heck yea
<balloons> controlled movements
<paultag> it was a nuts showing
<paultag> it's crazy they jumped from a hang out, biked, repeled down a building, almost hit some people biking in and jumped onstage with little jerk in the video stream
 * balloons will be getting a nexus 7 ( I think )
<paultag> meh
<paultag> I want one of those orbs
<paultag> I might make one out of my raspberry pi
<balloons> AlanBell, can you retest your screen reader install on the new iso?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1016969
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1016969 in ubiquity "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> I'm having no sound issues as well, but not in the same way you are
<AlanBell> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<AlanBell> will do it shortly
<balloons> AlanBell, excellent, thank you
<mhall119> balloons: is that "(no sound) issues" or "no (sound issues)"?
<balloons> mhall119, tricky tricky
<mhall119> English is just too imprecise
<balloons> The issue am am experiencing is the lack of sound present during the installation whereby I may utilize accessibility options such as a screen reader
<balloons> s/am/I/
 * AlanBell relaxes from the drama on G+ by testing quantal
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> poor AlanBell
<czajkowski> trying to do something nice and getting chewed
<AlanBell> balloons: I get no sound still
<AlanBell> and I can't get any as the devices that did work are not there any more
<AlanBell> then again, maybe they are
<mhall119> what'd poor AlanBell do?
<cjohnston> invited all of google plus to a bbq
<AlanBell> balloons: on the ubiquity screen if you go to the sound indicator and sound settings there is a connector dropdown, if you select an LFE option you should have sound
<balloons> AlanBell, right.. I've got no LFE option
<balloons> but does it work for you assuming you select it?
<mhall119> everybody on the internet is going to AlanBell's house for free food?
<AlanBell> balloons: yeah, works for me, the connector is below the balance slider
<AlanBell> mhall119: yup, the whole internet
<AlanBell> actually waiting for replies from 364 people still, but the rest of the internet is coming
<balloons> FUNNY! https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/Lwz4yjasX6d
<AlanBell> balloons: yeah, I think I invited him too
<czajkowski> AlanBell: being polite
<czajkowski> meh think some people just over react
<czajkowski> :s
<balloons> AlanBell, so yes.. on the sound thing, I can't seem to get sound at all in my vm. So I'm assuming it's a just me thing
<balloons> but it stops me from being able to test orca :-(
<AlanBell> balloons: what version of virtualbox?>
<balloons> 4.1.18
<AlanBell> I am using 4.1.18 too
<AlanBell> how are we seeing different things?
<balloons> hw is not the same
<balloons> :-)
<AlanBell> but it is!
<balloons> not sure.. the other thing is how you setup the audio passthru
<balloons> using pulse, oss, or alsa
<balloons> and passing thru which audio chipset
<balloons> so many options
<balloons> using kvm or not
 * balloons not liking events at all. Then I discovered I can add a G+ hangout
<balloons> finally we can schedule g+ hangouts again
<daker-cloud> hi
<mhall119> AlanBell: if it makes you feel any better, I'd come if I could
<cjohnston> I offered to go
<AlanBell> mhall119: well I would have invited you even if it wasn't an accident :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: does amazing fall off the bone bbq meat
<czajkowski> mhall119: hows the beast
<paultag> AlanBell: just got your invite, thanks for that :)
<paultag> AlanBell: it's a bit of a swim at the moment, but thank you :)
<nhandler> Same here
<AlanBell> :)
<nhandler> But the trampoline sounds fun
<paultag> mmmm!
<AlanBell> so extended circles is people who follow people who follow you, right?
<akgraner> balloons, does it work with "on Air" as well
<balloons> akgraner, hmm
<AlanBell> and Amanda Blain follows me and she has over a million followers
<mhall119> czajkowski: I assume you're referring to Blake
<balloons> akgraner, yep!
<AlanBell> she is like even more popular than akgraner
<mhall119> in which case he's as lazy and noisy as ever
<balloons> akgraner, so cool.. hit event options, advanced :-)
<AlanBell> oh hi Amber, how are things?
<akgraner> looks my IT person has to enable that feature
<akgraner> balloons, I don't have an even option - which is the same thing Pete just told me
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> AlanBell, great and you?
<balloons> surely you can't be poking pgraner again?
 * paultag holks back a joke
<akgraner> balloons, ALWAYS!!!
<paultag> s/holks/holds/g
<mhall119> akgraner: it was there until AlanBell invited everybody on G+ to his BBQ
<greg-g> paultag: is that kind of like a hulk joke?
<paultag> greg-g: 16:42 < balloons> surely you can't be poking pgraner again?
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes who else!
<AlanBell> #blameAlanBell
<mhall119> czajkowski: well given that Quinn just got himself into trouble again....
<greg-g> paultag: ?????
<paultag> greg-g: srsly?! you can't think of one joke?
<mhall119> paultag: family-friendly channel
<greg-g> :)
<paultag> mhall119: 16:42  * paultag holks back a joke
<czajkowski> mhall119: be nice you
<paultag> holds * :)
 * AlanBell tickles everyone until they behave
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> oh RTD, why can't you be simpler?
<akgraner> Now I have the event option
<akgraner> sweet
<AlanBell> careful!
 * balloons watches akgraner fill her schedule with non-stop on-air interviews
<akgraner> balloons, yep
<akgraner> :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: you're going to end up making your own big-brother like reality show
<akgraner> mhall119,  :-)
<akgraner> I keep trying to get Pete to do a joint interview about Being involved in Open Source with me
 * mhall119 trademarks "Keeping up with the Graners"
<akgraner> it would not be family friendly I don't think and lots of bleeps I think
<balloons> mhall119, hehe
<mhall119> akgraner: with Pete?  never
<akgraner> mhall119, it would be funny though
<mhall119> heck yeah it would
<mhall119> I bet we could talk your kids into just following you around with a video camera
<akgraner> mhall119, they do sometimes
<cjohnston> I bet they already do
<akgraner> it would be funny if they weren't my kids
<mhall119> forget year of the linux desktop
<mhall119> this'll be the "Year or the Linux Sitcom"
<akgraner> hahaha
<akgraner> they ratted me out the other day - b/c the first time I ever say an ARM board like 6 years or so ago I asked who cut up a motherboard and made a paper weight out of it
<mhall119> seriously though, the ad revenue would probably be pretty good
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> I'll tell you what  - if you can get Pete to agree  - I'll film a day in our life and post it unedited
<mhall119> I'm not sure the Internet is ready for that
<akgraner> see you're scared too
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> yeah Pete scares me too - so I understand :-)
<akgraner> j/k
<mhall119> who said it was because of Pete?
<akgraner> haha
<akgraner> I <3 all y'all!  I am counting the days until UDS
<akgraner> Oh 7th Edition of the Official Ubuntu Book is now available for Pre-order comes out July 9th
<akgraner> And I interviewed Pete for issue 13 of Ubuntu User Magazine which is available now :-)
<jono> mhall119, have you written tests in Quickly
<mhall119> jono: no, but I've written pyunit tests for Django before
<jono> mhall119, let me pastebin something
<cjohnston> No, but i stayed at a Holiday Inn last night.
<balloons> cjohnston, bah.. I'm staying at a holiday inn express tonight!
<mhall119> balloons: traveling?
<mhall119> or was that another joke
<jono> mhall119, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1063255/
<jono> mhall119, the test file is at the bottom
<jono> when I run quickly test I get:
<jono> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'my_function'
<jono> I am sure I am making a newbie error here
<balloons> mhall119, both :-)
<mhall119> jono: you'll have to do:
<balloons> mhall119, cjohnston I'm actually coming to Orlando Friday
<mhall119> window = FoobarWindow()
<cjohnston> cool.. when where
<mhall119> res = window.my_function(20)
<balloons> cjohnston, not sure exactly, my wife has some surprise for me
<cjohnston> uh oh
<mhall119> jono: let's hack in here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/g1Y0nJW8E7
<jono> mhall119, cheers
<jono> mhall119, ok, so when I add that now I get:
<jono> (nosetests:16347): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'net.launchpad.foobar' is not installed
<czajkowski> simon has the right plan https://plus.google.com/104284466618076664967/posts/EWCQq3CCFaK
<mhall119> net.launchpad? where's that coming from?
<jono> mhall119, no idea
<jono> this is a new test Quickly project
<AlanBell> mhall119: java stuff puts domains backwards
<AlanBell> and other stuff, it is foobar.launchpad.net
<mhall119> AlanBell: java isn't involved here either
<AlanBell> yeah, I see that now
<jono> mhall119, it looks like it is in foobar_lib/Window.py:
<mhall119> jono: and you're running this with "quickly test"?
<jono> mhall119, I commented it out
<jono> yay! it runs now :-)
<mhall119> hmmm, interesting tht Quickly does that
<mhall119> should probably be changed to something not launchpad related
<jono> yup
<jono> it is a GSettings thing
<mhall119> I wonder why it doesn't give an error in "quickly run", but does on "quickly test"...
<ajmitch> AlanBell: you're sorting flights to your place for the bbq? :)
<AlanBell> yup, by hot air balloon
<ajmitch> excellent, I'd better leave soon for it then
<czajkowski> jono: curse you mines is addictive
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> AlanBell, hey
<jono> any chance we can get a meeting bot in #ubuntu-accomplishments ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you getting any 404s on the gb mirror on updates?
<AlanBell> no czajkowski, it is fine for me
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> AlanBell: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/lenses-testing/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<czajkowski> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/lenses-testing/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<czajkowski> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/lenses-testing/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<czajkowski> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<czajkowski> bah
<AlanBell> czajkowski: that is a ppa
<czajkowski> aye
<AlanBell> and a precise one on quantal
<czajkowski> not what I meant to copy
<AlanBell> probably
<czajkowski> I also have this red triangle as well
<czajkowski> which is new
<Daviey> AlanBell: did you invite the world to your house?
<cjohnston> hehehe
<Daviey> AlanBell: I can see you getting 10000's turning up
<AlanBell> I seem to have invited about 400 people,
<Daviey> AlanBell: Jorge Castro, James Westby, Steve Langasek and 380 more are invited ... I assume they are all +Guests?
<AlanBell> sure, why not!
<Daviey> AlanBell: I'm going to forward the invite to a local radio station for good measure.
<cjohnston>  Maybe we can just have UDS at AlanBell's house so we can all get sponsored
<Pendulum> Daviey: only a local one?
<AlanBell> UDS at my house would be rather convenient
 * AlanBell works out how to do breakfast for 500
<Daviey> bagsy the sofa
<Daviey> cjohnston: you can have the bathtub
<AlanBell> I think a few people might be in with the chickens
<Daviey> Pendulum: you are stuck with the chickens
<AlanBell> aww, I couldn't stick Pendulum in with the chickens!
<Pendulum> wouldn't it be better to put the Kubuntu folks in with the chickens since the chickens are already familiar with kubuntu?
<AlanBell> she can go on the trampoline
<AlanBell> actually they now use Ubuntu server, so Daviey could be at home with the chickens
<Daviey> Eeeeeek
<Daviey> Last time i was in that close proximity to chickens, i got into trouble
<Daviey> I think i ave a restraining order still.
<AlanBell> gosh, that sounds like an interesting Daviey story
<Daviey> One for another day
<Pendulum> I guess I know what story is being told at the BBQ
<Daviey> Pendulum: will you come?
 * Daviey heads to bed
<Pendulum> Daviey: Only if someone else pays :(
<AlanBell> Pendulum: you can come via skype or a hangout or something
<Daviey> Pendulum: You charge for your attendance ?!
<AlanBell> I will rig up a projector and camera or something
<Pendulum> Daviey: I have no money for travel :(
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> :(
<Pendulum> AlanBell: so the we can break something with all the remote attendees?
<Pendulum> *then
 * AlanBell likes this plan
<AlanBell> I think a big screen somehow
<Daviey> A,AlanBell ]\
<Daviey> AlanBell: well, for me it will be work... I need to do a product analysis of how your chicken server deployment is doing
<Daviey> and on that note, bed
<Daviey> nn all
<AlanBell> night all o/
<Pendulum> g'night Daviey
<balloons> alright, I am off for the evening as well.. g-night all
<JanC> if anybody is in Belgium on Saturday July 14th and wants to attend an Ubuntu-be "braai" (Afrikaans for BBQ), please ping me   ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-28
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> jono: your up epic late
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2ed89a9717d7379f4cf0fe375d464c07c6e3afd1?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<czajkowski> dholbach: is dmp around this week ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, no, he's on holidays
<czajkowski> dholbach: grand thanks
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you tomorrow!
<nhandler> I know a lot of you guys have played around with webcasts and screencasts and other similar things. Has anyone here played with webcamstudio at all?
<mhall119> nhandler: no, what's that?
<nhandler> mhall119: You can set up various input and ouptut sources. So I can have one input from my webcam, another showing my desktop, another showing a youtube video, some text on top, an irc channel, etc. It can then output to ustream, a file, or many other places
<nhandler> I couldn't get the prebuilt beta .deb files to work properly for me in Debian sid, but the alpha worked pretty well (other than the audio being a bit shaky probably due to me using my built in mic)
<nhandler> I was thinking that it might be nice being able to show your face, your screen, and an irc channel (i.e. #ubuntu-classroom-chat) and record to a file while streaming live
<nhandler> The demo videos on the site are a bit outdated (it seems they change the interface/feature set a LOT between new releases), but it shows some of the features
<mhall119> nhandler: sounds interesting, I wonder how that would interact with an on-air G+ hangout
<nhandler> mhall119: In theory, it could replace it. It provides the same functionality plus more. Or, depending on what you are after, you could probably include the G+ hangout as an input source.
<bkerensa> nhandler: webcamstudio is cool... I was going to use it to do a weekly show once
 * popey shudders
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> mhall119, is it possible to install lenses in /opt, and unity find them?
<nhandler> popey: Bad experience with it?
<popey> not really, but i put one in /usr/local and it wasnt found
<popey> asked didier and he implied they aren't found outside /usr/
<popey> which means shipping lenses in via the ARB is hard
<popey> because they mandate that stuff lives in /opt
<nhandler> err, by "it" I meant webcamstudio. Sorry for the confusion
<popey> oh
<popey> never found it particularly intuitive
<popey> and java
<nhandler> Yeah. I have had a hard time getting it to work properly. Older versions complained about a module not loading properly. The newer one works, but is alpha and doesn't appear to have a lot of the old features
<mhall119> popey: you have to install the .lens file into /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lensname>/<lensname>.lens
<mhall119> and the .service file into /usr/share/dbus-1/services/
<popey> well that sucks
<mhall119> everything else goes into /top/
<mhall119> /opt/
<popey> that means i can't enter the app developer competition
<mhall119> popey: the ARB has an exception explicitly to allow lenses to do this
<popey> O RLY?
<mhall119> yes
<popey> \o/
 * popey retracts his statements
<popey>  /clear
<mhall119> so everything else goes into /opt/, and they'll let those 2 files go where they need to go
<popey> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<jono> mhall119, just doing this API docs mockups
<jono> should have something online soon
<jono> mhall119, could you add to your spec how we would get the GI data into the django db?
<imbrandon> jono /me wants to use the json api from mhall119 to create a block for people to show their trophies off on their blog easily :)
<jono> imbrandon, we are building a Web service that will allow people to do that
<jono> so imbrandon if you can help write this, that would be *awesome*
<imbrandon> nice, i seen the webservice but not that bit
<imbrandon> and sure just point me in the direction and i'll dig in when i have time ( tween now and monday )
<jono> imbrandon, cool, could you join #ubuntu-accomplishments if you are not there?
<imbrandon> sure /me looks
<jono> mhall119, around?
<jono> mhall119, added the mockups to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork#preview
<mhall119> jono: had to run some errands, I'll be home in about an hour
<jono> np
<cjohnston> unacceptable
<popey> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/04/how-to-create-a-wikipedia-unity-lens-for-ubuntu/ has anyone tested that recently?
<popey> I just went through it and I get no results (on quantal) when searching in the lens
<popey> WARN  2012-06-28 23:38:16 unity.glib.dbusproxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:283 Calling method "Search" on object path: "/unity/singlet/lens/wikipedia" failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name unity.singlet.lens.wikipedia was not provided by any .service files
<popey> loads of those too
<mhall119> popey: it was working for several people on Precise
<popey> heh
<popey> might have to test it on a precise install.. ta
<mhall119> popey: do you have a .service file for it installed in /usr/share/dbus-1/services?
<popey> doesnt look like it
<popey> sudo quickly install should have done that?
<popey> going to sleep on it and try tomorrow
<popey> thanks
<mhall119> jono: I like those mockups, what do you use to make them?
<nhandler> mhall119: Last time I asked, he said he uses Balsamiq (they are pretty supportive of people using it for open source work)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-29
<jono> mhall119, balsamiq
<mhall119> imbrandon: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<mhall119> it'll be on a blog post tomorrow morning too
<jokerdino> http://meta.askubuntu.com/q/3566/25798 someone in AU community has suggestions for tracking developer tutorials..
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> does anyone know who runs the Ubuntu marketplace application?
<AlanBell> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/
<AlanBell> it never listed my application, which is now up for renewal apparently, and it looks like nothing new is going on and everything has expired
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nope but will find out for you
<popey> czajkowski, I'm on it
<czajkowski> ah grand
<AlanBell> czajkowski: that would be great
<AlanBell> I have tried several times in the past to find out who it belongs to as I would like to improve it
<czajkowski> AlanBell: popey is on it
<AlanBell> so I see \o/
<s-fox> Hello.
<dholbach> LOL: https://plus.google.com/117485690627814051450/posts/dwhfM4feHYf
<mhall119> AlanBell: I think ISD runs webapps.u.c
<hggdh> balloons: pingly pingly
<AlanBell> mhall119: there must be a business owner for that one, someone must be approving entries
<AlanBell> I don't believe the application is broken, I think someone isn't processing a work queue
<czajkowski> didnt popey already look into this
<AlanBell> popey was indeed looking into it, mhall119 added some other information
<s-fox> Hey people :)
<mhall119> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello mhall119 , how are you? Been busy?
<mhall119> very
<mhall119> but I suppose that's god
<mhall119> good
<s-fox> Depends, are you having fun?
<mhall119> most days :)
<mhall119> you?
<s-fox> not bad thank you mhall119 , waiting for my entry in the ubuntu application competion thing to be reviewed.   never really bothered trying to get an app approved so fun experience
<czajkowski> Are you a technical writer? Want to work with amazing people and great team? Come join us! bit.ly/MFTzcU
<mhall119> s-fox: I saw that, My Shortcuts
<s-fox> mhall119,  :)  Did I do it right? I had loads of issues getting all the launchpad stuff sorted.   I found it easier to build the app than actually make the submission. lol
<mhall119> s-fox: I don't know, I didn't look at it and I'm no expert on it anyway
<mhall119> I'm just keeping tabs on the showdown submissions
<s-fox> mhall119,  i see , no worries :)
<s-fox> how many people have entered so far? a lot?
<nhandler> s-fox: I know how you must be feeling. I felt the same way while waiting for sponsors/ftpmaster to review a package of mine
<mhall119> s-fox: 34 apps being worked on that I know of
<s-fox> oh hey nhandler , not seen you for ages. everything good?
<mhall119> 7 have been submitted to MyApps so far
<s-fox> nhandler,  i don't know if I am anxious, just concerned i missed an important step. i've never done this sort of thing before :)
<s-fox> mhall119,  nice, great to see interest!
<mhall119> s-fox: don't worry, the ARB will help you with anything that needs fixing
<s-fox> brilliant, thanks :)
<s-fox> i am somewhat releived to know the ARB at least know i have something for them to laugh at ;)
<s-fox> haha
<mhall119> s-fox: 35 and 8 now :)
<mhall119> the apps just keep coming
<s-fox> nice :)
<s-fox> is a list public yet of the entries? or will that happen after the deadline?
<mhall119> s-fox: I'm just jotting down notes in a spreadsheet for my own use currently
 * s-fox nods. this whole competition is a great way for people to start getting into development on this platform :)   personally speaking i have had to learn several new skills
<s-fox> this can only be a good thing, be that if i write an application again or if i try to help someone else
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, balloons, jcastro, mhall119 all set?
<dholbach> yep
<s-fox> hi jono
<jono> hey s-fox
<mhall119> jono: give me 2 minutes
<jono> mhall119, np
<jono> dholbach, mhall119, balloons, jcastro https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6caab0a963cc469adf9cb164c1e70b1d72748e25?authuser=1&hl=en#
<s-fox> you know what would be good? if glade did more than  just the ui and allowed you to write code within the application.
<jono> jcastro, balloons you coming along?
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have the keys to the appdev propaganda machinery? http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/06/be-part-of-the-ubuntu-apps-sprint/ would be good to have on there :)
<mhall119> dholbach: done
<dholbach> yoooohoooo
<dholbach> and reddit'ed too
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<jcastro> jono: call in ~8 min?
<czajkowski> jcastro: jono mhall119 can we have some RT love please https://twitter.com/launchpad_net/status/218712929422417920
<jono> czajkowski, done
<jono> jcastro, lets go now
<czajkowski> jono: thank you
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4e8284cf2ef624f5de82b3273ba15851059e9781?authuser=1&hl=en#
<czajkowski> mhall119: thank you
<jono> jcastro, you joining?
<jono> jcastro, it isnt workin
<jono> jcastro, let me hop on another call for 10 and then I will call you when I am driving out to pick up my car
<jono> will call you on the phone
<jcastro> ok, yeah good idea
<jcastro> I don't have time to debug this.
<jcastro> it's clearly on my end though, the plugin is crashing
<jcastro> cyphermox: ping
<cyphermox> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> hey are you on g+?
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day and make dinner
<dholbach> have a great WE
<jcastro> dholbach: cya!
<cyphermox> well, I have G+, not on the page right now, wh
<dholbach> bye jcastro :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/113210431006401244170/posts/LMcCTTVSgeH
<jcastro> seen this before ^^ ?
<jcastro> I've seen where disabling N fixes some centrino 1000 problems, but never this before
<jcastro> this guy is reasonably famous so I wanted to help him
<cyphermox> well, there are some drivers which happen to not play nice, yes
<cyphermox> but that's not a bug report, there's so many different models it's hard to say like this
<cyphermox> ah, that one
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> it's not necessarily impossible that trying to use the card as a hotspot put the firmware in a weird state
<cyphermox> but usually that would get cleared up in a reboot
<cyphermox> it definitely sounds like an issue that should be on launchpad and looked at by the kernel team, if not by some person who works on the intel driver upstream
<jcastro> ta
<bkerensa> cyphermox: will kernel team even look at it though?
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you notice the database errors from ltp?
<pleia2> mhall119: any luck getting a list of instructors yesterday for next week? (I checked the google doc and the dev showdown page, no updates yet)
<mhall119> pleia2: still working on a schedule, it'll be Tuesay only though, nothing Monday
<pleia2> mhall119: ok, thanks
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> or dpm
<jcastro> can you guys put your lessons learned on using G+ on the wiki somewhere so we can use it for Ubuntu on Air?
<mhall119> jcastro: sure, I have it roughly done in a Google doc already
<bkerensa> :P jcastro care to expense 500 trifolds? :P
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: mhall119 has it in a google doc
<JoseeAntonioR> may I have the link for it?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: let me clean it up and put it on the wiki, a lot of it is old and not relevant anymore
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: jcastro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/OnAir
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: great, thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> i've got some ideas to get over the shortcomings, and the problems
<jcastro> <3 thanks dude
<bkerensa> jcastro: add your charm school to my OSCON schedule :)
<bkerensa> added* even
<jcastro> k
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: the recommendations and tasks at the bottom are what we ended up doing, they worked well for us
<JoseeAntonioR> great, so test sessions done
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: 20 of them in fact :)
<mhall119> balloons: are you using znc with irssi?
<bkerensa> mhall119_ and jcastro if either of you have a OpenPhoto acct and want a early Flickr import invite let me know :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-06-30
<cjohnston> mornin
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-01
<cjohnston> mornin
<ejat> mornin
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach, had a good weekend?
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> yeah, I did :)
<dholbach> fête de la musique on friday, bought a bicycle and had a bbq with friends on saturday and took the bike for a ride outside Berlin to a lake to visit some friends yesterday - vegan pizza to finish off the day :)
<dholbach> so I can't complain :)
<dholbach> how about yourself?
<nigelb> Nice.
<nigelb> Heh, I went bowling, playing air hockey, and shooting zoombies with a friend.
<nigelb> Oh, and vietnamese dinner.
<dholbach> mmmmmhhhh! :)
<nigelb> My arm still hurts from the bowling, and I'm craving the coconut sorbet I had. Otherwise, I can't complain too :)
 * dholbach relocates
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> brb
<smartboyhw> Guys, our QA Classroom sessions starts 1 hour later. Make sure you join us through #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat!
<smartboyhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<Pici> 1 hour later than what?
<smartboyhw> Pici, now:P
<Pici> o
<smartboyhw> Or actually, 57 minutes.
<smartboyhw> I got it wrong guys, it's 60 minutes from now:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, your not the only one to mess up the time :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, you too I know. Cheers:)
<balloons> it's always fun during daylight savings time
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah!
<jared> That's why I always use UTC for everything.
<smartboyhw> jared, me too.
<smartboyhw> HKT = UTC+8
<jcastro> elfy: did IS get to those tickets?
<jcastro> iirc there were 2 of them
<elfy> no idea jcastro - not been really about much to check - just got in from work
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll ask him when he's in
<jcastro> ~1 hour from now
<elfy> tbh - we've got so many of them I've lost track of which I was looking at :)
<elfy> I think s.fox was doing these 2
<jcastro> I also don't remember the numbers, all I know is that there were 2
<elfy> aah staging and thread prefixes perhaps were the ones
<elfy> bah - nope
<elfy> vbulletin account
<elfy> jcastro: nothing done on that one https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=22280
<elfy> and the staging down one https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=22165
<jcastro> k
<elfy> cheers
<elfy> jcastro: as far as discourse and issues - codinghorror is aware we are sorting one out to post there
<jcastro> k
<jono> dpm, will be there in a min
<jono> dpm, there now
<dpm> jono, ok, wrapping up a call, coming
<jono> dpm, np
<jono> dholbach, dpm, balloons planning call now
<dholbach> jono, waiting for you guys already :)
 * balloons notes hippies are in!
<jono> dholbach, we are already there
<dholbach> jono, was it the call from the calendar?
<jono> dholbach, balloons, spm https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1e03548ffb3848c6a90a8d854db3204735815858
<jono> dpm ^
<dpm> jono, coming
<cjohnston> jono: scroll just below the list of people and their work items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/canonical-community.html
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see youuuuuuuuuuu!
<jono> cjohnston, yeah?
<jono> cjohnston, why?
<jono> :-)
<jono> night dh
<cjohnston> Links to your milestones
<balloons> cjohnston, I saw that this morning :-)
<balloons> <#
<balloons> <3
<cjohnston> The first one looks like icecream.. I'll settle for that
<balloons> mm ice cream.. my wife is making some homemade ice cream :-)
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> mhall119 invites me over every time I drive past him. you didn't invite me over
<balloons> the ice cream is literally churning now
<balloons> it'll be ready tomorrow.. if your here, you can have some :-)
<mhall119> tomorrow?  that's a slow icecream machine
<balloons> mhall119, lol.. handchurned all the way
<mhall119> tomorrow? that's a lot of churning
<balloons> start to finish it's a multiday thing if you want to allow time for deepfreezing between steps -- including the last step before you eat it :-)
<balloons> no shortcuts here, only the best for cjohnston
<cjohnston> balloons: I'll be too busy up here with guns and stuff to drive down for ice cream :-)
<balloons> cjohnston, you can swing by on the way back. Meet my in-laws, it'll already be a full house :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Probably a little too far from 95
 * balloons notes this is why cjohnston doesn't get invited
<cjohnston> lol
<balloons> ok enough teasing.. hope your enjoy yourself.
<balloons> *hope you are enjoying yourself
<cjohnston> I can't help the fact that I could throw a rock from the highway and hit mhall119's house
 * balloons won't ask if cjohnston has done so
<cjohnston> hehehe
<mhall119> so that's who it was
<IdleOne> jono or anybodywho can answer: Does Ubuntu/Canonical have a EUFI genius who would be willing to give a -classroom class, with some video perhaps and screenshots. We are seeing a lot of broken install in #ubuntu because of this ?
<jono> IdleOne, EUFI?
<IdleOne> EUFI/EFI that new buios thingy
<IdleOne> bios*
<IdleOne> sorry UEFI
<IdleOne> this garbage http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<IdleOne> We do have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI but still there seems to be a lot of confusion and failed installs, we are seeing a lot of people saying that they are unable to boot to windows after trying to and failing ubuntu installs
<Tm_T> I had one indian guy asking help via video call the other day with that
<balloons> IdleOne, hmm, the best person to have cover that is probably cjwatson and/or slangasek.. the core foundations guys
<IdleOne> balloons: thank you.
<balloons> that said I'm not sure it would help necessarily.. uefi and locked bootloaders in general increased the requirements on an enduser to be able to install there own os
<balloons> which is sad, but ;-(
<IdleOne> I don't have any setups with uefi, but from what I can tell it is a pain.
<jono> jcastro, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNe45s7Xr2E
<jono> jcastro, that first song is *awesome*
<jcastro> I'm on noaudio mode right now
<jcastro> I'll check it later, doing a screencast
<jcastro> jono: heya this screencast is being annoying today, if we can go early today so I can concentrate on it post-call that would be <3
<jono> jcastro, need to wrap a blog post and then I can go early
<jcastro> no worries
<jono> Ubuntu Weekly Update Videocast, Mir Interview, and More Interviews - http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/24/ubuntu-weekly-update-videocast-mir-interview-and-more-interviews/ - keeping the information flowin'!
<jcastro> jono: you're two paragraphs over!
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> jcastro, ok, reboot and then I will be there
<mhall119> jcastro: hey man, you should show off juju for this: http://www.xda-developers.com/android/intro-guide-to-android-client-server-communication/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+xda-developers%2FShsH+%28xda-developers%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<bkerensa> Chromium in Ubuntu needs some security love
<daker> bkerensa: what what ?
<bkerensa> daker: Ubuntu is shipping Chromium 25. Upstream is at 28 and the amount of CVE's between 25 and 27 alone is pretty high while there are even more between 27 and 28
<daker> bkerensa: yes i use the ppa i am running "27.0.1453.6 Ubuntu 12.10 (191032)"
<bkerensa> yeah even there is a small gap with some CVE's
<bkerensa> but the normal package in Ubuntu is a big block of swiss cheese
<bkerensa> daker: in 28 a security bug was fixed that allows flash apps to to take control of your camera and mike
<bkerensa> mic*
<bkerensa> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=249335
<bkerensa> :)
<daker> whaoo
<bkerensa> daker: you been dancing in front of your mic while playing flash games on russian sites lately? :)
<bkerensa> cam/mic*
<daker> bkerensa: my mic is always muted, my cam is hidden with a small sticker
<bkerensa> :)
<daker> bkerensa: i don't want to use the ppa anymore, we need to update the package
<bkerensa> daker: the PPA is actually better than what is shipping without it :) but its still got a lot of security gaps
<jcastro> qengho is working on updating the packaging
<ajmitch> yes, I see he's got a daily build PPA
 * popey notes chromium is in universe
<jcastro> 330525
<daker> popey: ya but which version ?
<jcastro> 25
<jcastro> it's inprogress to be updated in distro
<jcastro> there was some issue with arm builders or something
<daker> 25 is __very__old, we are in Rapid Release Development cycle :(
<jcastro> yep
<bkerensa> daker: do work :P you are a chromium user :)
<daker> bkerensa: i was a firefox user since 2007, but with time FF start eating a lot of mem with its UI change back in 2009
<daker> i lost bockmarks more than once
<bkerensa> daker: do you enable telemetry and FHR? Also the nightly builds are insanely fast :)
<bkerensa> telemetry and FHR helps Mozilla make performance improvements across all the things
<daker> i lost bookmarks more than once
<daker> and i am still waiting for per tab process for years now :(
<bkerensa> daker: some awesome stuff is in the nightly and some amazing new features are coming :)
<bkerensa> new sync is a example of one of the awesome things coming :)
<daker> bkerensa: see http://i.imgur.com/anGzogN.png
<daker> i am a webdeveloper so i need both of them
<bkerensa> daker: I just use browser shots for cross-platform testing
<bkerensa> but yeah
<daker> bkerensa: other thing about FF, why do we need all menus :D ?
<daker> those*
<bkerensa> daker: have you tried the Australis? There are major UI changes coming
<daker> i saw the mockups
<bkerensa> daker: I encourage you to use the feedback feature to submit feedback... Its actually listened and also enable FHR and Telemetry
<daker> bkerensa: and how to enable that ?
<bkerensa> daker: about:telemetry
<bkerensa> then click enable
<bkerensa> and I'm not sure if FHR is in the stable repo
<bkerensa> but you can add the nightly ppa and run that
<bkerensa> its just as stable and has all the recent improvements to firefox
<daker> do you have a link
<daker> ?
<bkerensa> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/924510
<bkerensa> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-health-report-understand-your-browser-perf
<bkerensa> http://blog.mozilla.org/tglek/2011/05/13/firefox-telemetry/
<bkerensa> I would say 99% of Firefox Linux users do not have Telemetry enabled
<bkerensa> without it enabled FF Team has no way of knowing of FF performs on Linux since no measurement occurs
<daker> bkerensa: also the implementation of componement in GTK is ALWAYS bad http://i.imgur.com/Imqq8bF.png
<daker> so i would say the wrench menu will look very bad :)
<daker> compared to mac os & windows
<bkerensa> daker: submit that feedback
<daker> i don't know if a GTK limitation or ...
<bkerensa> daker: Help -> Submit Feedback
<bkerensa> tell them the UI could be improved and share the screenshot ;)
<daker> ah got it
<bkerensa> daker: one thing to note is that Ubuntu doesn't use the same libraries that Mozilla ships in its Linux builds
<bkerensa> which is why some performance issues are hard to tack down
<daker> bkerensa: can you try this link https://triggerrally.com/
<bkerensa> daker: works for me
<daker> FF 21 crashes :(
<daker> 20 & 21
<daker> https://plus.google.com/113862800338869870683/posts/gxpzq1kFFy8
<daker> bkerensa: i just see the same UI :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-25
<cjohnston> I know I'm quite late to the conversation, but what I read was that if you enable nightlies and enable some other things, you can finally get to the point where FF has some of the features that other browsers have had for years... sounds awesome
<cjohnston> oddly enough, I just got a message in FF that 'Firefox sends data to Mozilla.' and a button to change my settings... oddly enough, all the check boxes for sending stuff to Mozilla are checked by default. Doesn't sound very private to me
<bkerensa> cjohnston: are you running nightly? FHR is enabled by default on nightly because its a dev release but telemetry is not.
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Indeed Chrome. Chromium and other browsers do enable such features by default on all their releases but thats because they lack privacy
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> cjohnston: 13years to fix this bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52500
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 52500 in Layout: Form Controls "Make regular CSS properties apply on <input type='file'>" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<cjohnston> heh
<daker> cjohnston: there is more, 13years not yet fixed :) https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33654
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 33654 in Layout: Form Controls "TEXTAREA incorrectly applying ROWS= and COLS=" [Normal,New]
<cjohnston> :-/
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> what up popey
<popey> nowt
<cjohnston> mhall119: what's the chance you could talk to the LP team ~today about BP subscribers so that we can get this ball rolling?
<mhall119> I pinged wgrant after we talked last,but never got a reponse
<mhall119> well, I got a response that they'd have to investigate, but then didn't tell me how to make sure it was on their task list
<cjohnston> file a bug
<jono> dholbach, ready when you are
<jono> dpm, mhall119 will be two mins
<dpm> jono, no worries
<dholbach> jono, I'll update the social networks about the weekly update - are you going to kick off the hangout on air?
<jono> dholbach, yep
<jono> thanks
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow :)
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1h1urn/ubuntu_weekly_update_25th_june_2013_lots_of_good/
<jcastro> jono: I didn't know you submitted for Ohio LF
<jcastro> I also submitted a linux talk
<jcastro> errr, juju talk
<jono> jcastro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BqudwP9q0s
<jcastro> jono: see the comment I just left you on G+
<jcastro> jono: hey so aaron from berkley was driving through town so he stayed here for a night
<jcastro> you won't believe his hobby when not playing metal guitar
<jcastro> traditional flamenco guitar
<jcastro> !!!
<jono> jcastro, hah, nice!
<jcastro> jono: can you actually switch to spotify at some point so we can do collaborative playlists?
<jcastro> I've got 165 songs in my bacon list already
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> I tend to keep things simple and just use youtube :-)
<jcastro> https://www.spotify.com/uk/freetrial/
<jono> I have already training a radio station on Pandora :-)
<jcastro> yeah but you can't say "I want this song right now" on pandora
<jcastro> it's nice for background stuff, don't get me wrong
<mhall119> jono: one thing I meant ot ask during our one-on-one today, have you had a chance to talk to Pat about making a decision on the email client?
<jono> mhall119, I haven't yet
<jono> can you ping him directly?
<mhall119> sure
<popey> cjohnston: does bug 1029443 still affect you?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1029443 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[gm45] False GPU lockup EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x79050004" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029443
<popey> nvm, found an option to possibly fix in a dupe
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> hey jono
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jcastro> WELCOME TO THE FUN PALACE
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> so like these guy's riffs are monster
<jcastro> why anthrax over these guys as the big 4?
<jono> jcastro, Jeff Waters was a nutter I think
<jono> I used to be friends with him
<jono> he is the guitarist
<jono> well, I used to be very loose friends years ago
<jono> Jim from Severed Fifth knows him well, he recorded a Defiance album with him
<bkerensa> jcastro: juju with lxc fixed? :)
<jono> but they never quite broke out of Canada
<jcastro> bkerensa: no son, next month man
<bkerensa> jcastro: kk
<jcastro> bkerensa: need containers to work for that to work, see my last blog post
<jcastro> those are almost done
<jcastro> month after is local
<bkerensa> ah
<jcastro> then ssh provider
<bkerensa> I need to catch up on e-mail and blog reading :s
<jcastro> then I expect you and alan to never bother me again
<bkerensa> LOL
<jcastro> tldr, by the end of the summer you can run a full wordpress charm stack on a digital ocean $9 a month VPS
<jcastro> or you get to flame me
<jcastro> hey so any of you guys fire up some bison meat before?
<jcastro> I found this service, door to door organics
<jcastro> and they do bison meat
<bkerensa> hmm
<jcastro> so I ordered me some thunderbeast chuck to make some burgers
<bkerensa> I have never grilled bison but it sounds like it might be greasy
<bkerensa> I could be wrong
<jcastro> bison is supposed to be real lean afaict
<bkerensa> I still need to learn a protip on doing meat with lots of fat
<bkerensa> it tends to drip on my grill and cause fire
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> ^ jono  whats the protip
<bkerensa> Pork and Ribs seem to cause epic grease fires
<jcastro> close the lid dude
<jcastro> it can't flare without oxygen
<jcastro> if you're grilling and not smoking just close the lid and regulate the oxygen
<jcastro> My stuff burns at like ~400 degrees with no flames, 4 minutes a side
<jcastro> that's what I do for pork, bison not sure, going to start at 3.5 minutes and see what happens
<bkerensa> hmm
<jono> bkerensa, what kind of meat?
<bkerensa> Pork and Ribs
<jono> you grill ribs?
<bkerensa> Chops and Beef Ribs specifically
<bkerensa> jono: oh yes... they came out quite nice
<jono> I only ever smoke pork and ribs
<jono> and I have a water bowl between the fire and the meat
<jcastro> jono: have you tried bison yet?
<jono> bkerensa, if you don't want to smoke ribs, I recommend you pinwheel them and put them in a slowcooker
<jono> and use liquid smoke
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> bkerensa, you can also do them in foil containers
<jcastro> jono: sitting in my fridge right now, but jill isn't home yet so I haven't opened it, lean or fatty?
<bkerensa> jono: Yeah I think next time I will slow cook them... I will probably try pork ribs next time... The beef ribs meat was not enough
<jcastro> I was just going to make bison burgers
<bkerensa> Burgers! :)
<jono> but speaking personally, I would never grill ribs or pork...pork needs to be cooked low and slow to help the collagen break down
<jono> jcastro, generally pretty lean if it is good meat
<jono> not as good for burgers as you need a higher fat content I think
<jono> although I am no bison expert
<jcastro> I am experimenting
<jcastro> I like bison because they scare the crap out of me
<jcastro> so I want to eat one
<bkerensa> jono: 2014 CLS Party = Rent Mt. Tabor Park Picnic Area... Bring keg and grills and party
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> jono: have you ever been up Mt. Tabor btw?
<jono> that would be fun
<jono> not been there
<jono> brb
<bkerensa> cheaper than the bar too :P
<bkerensa> we had the debian release party there
<bkerensa> jcastro: you should go to Mt. Tabor if you get time in your oscon schedule
<jcastro> was that the one we went to during ODS?
<bkerensa> nah
<jcastro> that place was awesome
<bkerensa> Wasnt that Multnomah Falls?
<jcastro> dunno, you planned it lol!
<bkerensa> Mt. Tabor is a dormant volcano
<bkerensa> oh no that was a bar
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> so like my travel drinking plan is pretty simple. People I like as close to where I sleep as possible.
<jcastro> that's my plan
<bkerensa> jcastro: dcamp it
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro> when I am portland I admit my social plan pretty much revolves around dcamp.
<bkerensa> hah
<bkerensa> I will have to see about inviting him to one of the night parties
<jcastro> he's my OSS James Hetfield, what can I say
<bkerensa> jcastro: you are going to be at the Doubletree where jono stays right?
<jcastro> back in the day when I got started in OSS, Dave Camp was the dude there to teach me how to do things and talk to the right people.
<jcastro> hah speaking of legends
<jcastro> jono: mako is in ann arbor for like a month to do some MIT/U-M thing
<jcastro> probably some hippie thing I don't get
<jcastro> going to have him over for a while
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://themodernmanpdx.com/
<jcastro> bkerensa: dude. For sure. count me in there.
<jcastro> hey so ... how should I cook this bison
<jcastro> I'm going to do it just like a lean burger I think
<daker> HTML5 apps :) https://plus.google.com/101694416703170881163/posts/QfcjPEjrB6F
<daker> bkerensa: ^
<bkerensa> daker: where is the repo?
<bkerensa> I want to peak
<bkerensa> peek*
<daker> bkerensa: wait, i'll push the last version to the repos https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme
<jcastro> heya daker
<daker> o/
<jcastro> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/06/20/getting-app-developers-up-and-running-with-infrastructure/
<jcastro> so jono had me prototype this
<jcastro> and marco improved it
<jcastro> I was wondering if you could give it a once over?
<jcastro> maybe let us know how to make it better?
<jcastro> the idea is to make it so any ubuntu app dev can just get a website in like 2 commands
<daker> jcastro: ya sure i'll take a look at it
<jono> daker, you rock
<jcastro> I am pretty sure we can roll it out as a manual step for them asap
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> jono: suckfest, the bison is frozen, so I guess I'll figure it out tomorrow
<jono> jcastro, wise
<jcastro> jono: so TLDR, we had people over yesterday
<jcastro> and someone finally put a knife mark in my Boos block
<jcastro> I kind of was happy it was broken in
<jcastro> but I also wanted to kind of rip her intestines out
<daker> bkerensa: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/ambiance/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-26
<jared> Is it just me or does loco.u.c have a security certificate issue?
<jared> Ah, for whatever reason the https version of loco.u.c forwards to testcases.qa.u.c
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> right
<JoseeAntonioR> jared: I think you can report it at bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal
<jared> JoseeAntonioR: Just checking it wasn't something quirky with my cache
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: jared filing a bug does no good. It's an is issue
<jared> cjohnston: lucky I didn't get to it yet then
<jono> dpm, mhall119, balloons all set?
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set
<jono> you guys free now?
<dpm> jono, mhall119, I'm nearly done, I'll join you in a few
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, I am there now
<jono> dpm,  np
<bkerensa> mm
<olli> bkerensa, ping
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: is the video on ubuntuonair.com small again?
<mhall119> or is that the proper size
<mhall119> jono: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105163945296073520628/posts/H62nJGkdXaq lol
<jono> mhall119, LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: blame jono for that, I've told him several times!
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, dude, I never change the size4
<jono> I only change the embed code :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: it's because your changing the *whole* embed code, you only need to change the link on the embed
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I don't, I only change the code
<jono> I have always only ever changed the code, I cut and paste it from the window
<jcastro> oh that might have been me
<jono> someone else must be changing the whole embed code, it might be jcastro
<jcastro> when I used ubuntuonair for the charm thing
 * jono folds arms
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I appreciate you throwing me under the bus anyway just to be sure!
<pleia2> #blamejono
<JoseeAntonioR> and looking at the revs, it was jcastro!
<JoseeAntonioR> what's fun is that he gave me the initial size :)
<jcastro> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3uznug/
<jcastro> jono: ^^
<jono> pleia2, lol
<jono> jcastro, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: did you get to take a look at the Q&A project?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, no I am so so so terribly sorry about this, things have just been hectic
<jono> I am going to ask jcastro to coordinate with you
<jono> jcastro, I am slammed, can you coordinate with JoseeAntonioR and assess what needs doing there and what we can do
<jcastro> ya
<jcastro> can someone fwd me all the mails on it so far?
<jcastro> I can find the blueprints
<jono> sorry JoseeAntonioR, I have been juggling a million different things in the last few weeks
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: no worries at all :)
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, can you update jcastro with all the details?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'll send you the email and give you the RT number
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: email sent
<JoseeAntonioR> and RT was #21696
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-27
<ketan985> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, ketan985. may we help?
<ketan985> hi jose I am linux system admin , How  can I contribute to community ?
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<dholbach> all right, I'm going to relocate - be back in a bit
<jono> dpm, popey app dev call?
<dpm> jono, yep, sorry, coming in
<popey> yup, 2 mins
<popey> just ushering a visitor out
<jono> balloons, can you join too
<balloons> sure thing
<jcastro> inclusion to
<jcastro> universe is on it’s way and we are preparing the MIR ee what I did there
<jcastro> ;) for Mir ahead of Feature Freeze.
<jcastro> you knew that pun was coming!
<dholbach> all rightie - have a great rest of your day! :)
<philballew> akgraner, Congrats on the new Linaro Release!
<akgraner> philballew, thanks!
<jcastro> jono: ask me why I am in a good mood
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/
<jcastro> BLAM!
<jono> jcastro, BOOM!
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-best-practice.html
<jcastro> New sections, new video
<jcastro> new content
<jcastro> old content .... REMOVED WITH A VENGEANCE.
<jono> lol
<jcastro> Are you not entertained! </gladiator>
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-28
<dpm> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon dpm
<dpm> hey smartboyhw :)
<dholbach> good morning
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<jussi> dholbach: hows the eyes?
<jussi> .D
<dholbach> jussi, better, but everything else hurts
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw
<jussi> dholbach: I don't get it though, you are like one of the gentlest people I know...
<dholbach> I updated the FB post some minutes ago: The boyfriend of my sister and I were in a bar nearby and two drunk guys were making trouble and going on the bar girl's (and everybody else's) nerves. When they got loud, we stepped in - that's when things escalated. The funniest thing was to hear from the cops on how to best treat pepper spray in the eyes, etc.
<smartboyhw> dholbach, what exactly happened? Full story plz.
<dholbach> no, I can't type too quickly, one of my fingers hurts right now
<smartboyhw> dholbach, :(
<daker> bkerensa: chromium 28 on 12.04 and 12.10 :)
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<balloons> u too dholbach feel better!
<balloons> and no more big episodes this weekend k mate? Just for a couple days :-)
<dholbach> haha promise
<dholbach> hugs!
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1h98ky/taming_the_cloud_with_juju_and_raspberry_pi/
<balloons> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1h9i7w/mir_joins_cadence_testing_help_test_on_your_device/
<jono> balloons, happy birthday!
<balloons> ty jono
<jcastro> what? a birthday?
<jcastro> happy birthday!
<bkerensa> jono: PING
<jbicha> hey, it looks like Lubuntu will *not* be using Mir in the near future: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-June/004793.html
<bkerensa> jbicha: thats because Jono posted a link to a non-official blog ;)
<bkerensa> jbicha: notice the poster on that blogspot announcement had a Chinese name
<jbicha> the blog post was taken down already
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-29
<mhall119> too bad, it would make sense for them to use XMir
<smartboyhw> Any CC members here?
<smartboyhw> I want some advice on some issues.
<Pendulum> smartboyhw: they're less likely to be on IRC during the weekend. I'd suggest sending e-mails.
<smartboyhw> Pendulum, I don't want to involve the entire CC at this moment.
<Pendulum> smartboyhw: so e-mail one of the members. You can probably get their e-mail through launchpad (or look on their wikipage). If there are any members you particularly like or trust, I'd try them first.
<smartboyhw> Pendulum, alright. I will ask somebody soon.
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, hi!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hows everything?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good.
<SergioMeneses> :)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, actually not. Look at http://lwn.net/Articles/556517/
<smartboyhw> ARGUMENT!
<SergioMeneses> I read something about it yesterday, thanks for the link
<jared> Not so much an argument as one user trying to make a fool of themselves really.
<smartboyhw> jared, +1
<jared> If I were the site I would have shut down those threads long ago, it's gone so off topic
<smartboyhw> jared, +1
<SergioMeneses> jared, totally agree
<jared> SergioMeneses: cheers for the update on the loco bug.
<SergioMeneses> jared, dont worry ;) we are workin on it :) if you have any question, feel free to ask
<jared> SergioMeneses: more that I know the team won't pass it as it stands so I'm not going to bother putting it on a meeting. If the process changes then I might consider it but unfortunately the core group all got busy with study.
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, how's the discussion on removing country-ized LoCos BTW?
<smartboyhw> Not that sorry
<smartboyhw> Allowing area or city ones
<jared> I never understood that, I don't see how smaller areas can't already exist under the country banner. But apparently I'm in the minority.
<SergioMeneses> sorry guys I was attending a call, about the area.city discussion, we are trying to get the best solution but it is not easy ...actually we are working on some documents and I expect that we may share all ideas as soon as possible
<SergioMeneses> I dont see the problem with cities or areas, but we should have a guide-line about it - imho
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-06-30
<JoseeAntonioR> hey pleia2, have a min for a PM?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> marco ping
<czajkowski> jcasto ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<mhall119> dholbach: I finally updated the app dev programme slides to describe the conditional layouts
<dholbach> mhall119, awesome - thanks a lot!
<mhall119> balloons: I'll setup the ubuntuonair hangout for the Q&A, already have the website updated
<balloons> mhall119, I saw the website
<balloons> thanks..
<belkinsa> Have fun you guys, but alas I can't make it.  Maybe next week.
<jose> mhall119: you guys have the channel set already, airbot is ready for Qs
<mhall119> thanks jose
<mhall119> belkinsa: we need to pick a week we can have you on to talk about the Leadership program
<belkinsa> mhall119, I know bout I think need to get all of the wiki pages cleaned up, maybe in a month or so?
<mhall119> belkinsa: sure, just let us know when you're ready
<belkinsa> Alright.
<mhall119> thanks :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<jono> dpm, howdy
<jono> all set?
<dpm> jono, hey, yep
<jono> dpm, would you mind sending over a link to a hangout?
<jono> just wrapping an email
<dpm> sure
<mhall119> it's like deja-vu
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> calling it a day here too, see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> jose, where can I report a bug with ubuntuonair?
<jose> balloons: with me
<balloons> jose, ok, well the feedback is from someone else, but namely it doesn't work on mobile
<jose> balloons: huh? last I checked it did work on mobile, and it looked pretty well
<jose> lemme check again in 5min
<balloons> jose, kk
<jose> balloons: http://i.imgur.com/9mB5O3i
<balloons> jose, I wonder if youtube streaming doesn't work on the phone
<jose> balloons: it does, and you can even choose between opening the video on the browser or on the youtube app
<balloons> jose, I'll follow up then with jibel
<balloons> not sure what issues he encountered
<balloons> ty!
<jose> cool, let me know
<elfy> it wasn't a verbose error message to be sure :D
<balloons> :-)
<czajkowski> ello
<elfy> hey czajkowski
<mhall119> czajkowski: according to LinkedIn you're celebrating 1 year at MongoDB, congratulations
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-25
<czajkowski> mhall119: I am indeed
<czajkowski> thanks ;)
<czajkowski> been a busy year
<czajkowski> Peanutbutter M&Ms and a diet coke
<czajkowski> nice end to a busy day
<czajkowski> just in from the Intrepid carrier- AMAZING
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: I haz visa. I'll arrive in Berlin on July 10th and leave on 20th.
<nigelb> We should grab a drink somewhere in between! :)
<dholbach> nigelb, hum... that doesn't look good - I'll be gone from Berlin during the time :-(
<nigelb> dang
<nigelb> timing :(
<dholbach> yeah - my girlfriend's dad married again, so we'll be at her home place for a longer time, then get back for a few hours, then head off to a festival
<nigelb> heh, another time!
<dholbach> yeah *crossing fingers!*
<popey> dholbach: joined hangout.. just grabbing coffee, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> popey, might be a couple of mins late for the call, just finishing off an e-mail
<dpm> (same excuse jono tended to use :)
<popey> k
<dholbach> all rightie - see you tomorrow! bye!
<belkinsa> Slaapwel, dholbach.
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: cheers :)
<marcoceppi> O/ czajkowski
<czajkowski> what a day
<czajkowski> 1700 very happy people
<czajkowski> \o/
<belkinsa> \o/
<czajkowski> I am on the other hand a very happy but sleepy person!
<czajkowski> oh just heard we were trending on twitter since tuesday
<czajkowski> :o
<belkinsa> mhall119, can you do me a favor?  I have a team meeting (in #ubuntu-meeting-2) on Friday the 27th of this month at 6 PM UTC but I will not be there.  Can you help the chair of the meeting if he needs help?
<popey> #~/118
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> if you have 118 windows popey no idea how you get stuff done :p
<popey> 144 ☻
<jose> belkinsa: why use -meeting-2 is -meeting is available?
<belkinsa> jose, because there is a bot there
<belkinsa> the meeting one
<jose> belkinsa: -meeting is the home of meetingology, just so you know
<belkinsa> I know but it's not there
<jose> then you can ask AlanBell to put it back there or restart the service so it can give me admin access :)
<jose> s/ask/blame/
<belkinsa> Done
<jose> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-26
<jose> mhall119: I'm organizing the Ubuntu on Air! channel on playlists, is it fine to put the old Ubuntu Weekly Updates on the playlist named Ubuntu Engineering Live!?
<mhall119> jose: sounds good to me
<jose> mhall119: can you take a look at youtube.com/ubuntuonair and tell me what you think of it?
<mhall119> belkinsa: I should be around then, yes
<mhall119> jose: what is "Uploads"?
<jose> mhall119: all the videos on the channel, *all*
<mhall119> ok, looks great to me then
<mhall119> we need a channel trailer, don't we?
<jose> well, a long time ago I was thinking on many members of the community sending us a video saying "Subscribe to Ubuntu on Air!" and compiling it
<jose> something short, like a 1-2 secs video saying just that
<mhall119> jose: I end most of my videos with that, is there a way to overlay a link or something to subscribe when I do?
<jose> mhall119: sure, there are annotations, where you can link to other pages
<jose> mhall119: if you want I can go through the latest and put that link in there
<mhall119> jose: that might help with subscriptions
<jose> right, tomorrow I'll go over that and put a non-intrusive box at the end of each video
<jose> also, I should be announcing the 'other feeds' page soon :)
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Thanks, mhall119, but I might need to cancel the meeting since I can't find anyone to run it.
<mhall119> belkinsa: ok, just let me know if I still need to be around or not
<belkinsa> mhall119, alright.
<belkinsa> Is anyone still doing Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day?
<mhall119> somebody still posts from that on G+
<belkinsa> mhall119, the show will still go on.  The person said that he can run the meeting
<mhall119> belkinsa: ok, I'll be out first thing in the morning but I should be back by then
<belkinsa> Alright.
<mhall119> you said it was in -meeting-2 correct?
<belkinsa> Thanks again, and yup meetinb-2
<belkinsa> meeting-2*
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jono: http://bbqpad.com/647/
<mhall119> finally got a replacement smoker
<mhall119> this one actually has a thermometer with numbers on it
<jono> mhall119: nice!
<belkinsa> o/ jono!
<jono> hey belkinsa!
<belkinsa> How are you?
<jono> doing well, thanks!
<jono> bit of a cold
<jono> but looking forward to doing my Q&A later :-)
<belkinsa> Not a problem, do you enjoy working for XPRIZE?
<belkinsa> When is it?
<jono> belkinsa: yeah, it is fun
<jono> different, but a fun new challenge
<jono> belkinsa: 11am Pacific at jonobacon.org/live
<belkinsa> I figured that you will say that.
<belkinsa> Is that today?
<jono> belkinsa: yep, today
<belkinsa> \o/
<belkinsa> jono, oh, and awesome idea for the forum that you are hosting
<jono> thanks, belkinsa!
<belkinsa> NP
<jono> the plan is to make it a great resource for community managers :-)
<belkinsa> And leaders, right?
<mhall119> jono: you need to update BBQPad to recognize the Ubuntu browser, it works fine in it
<mhall119> jono: and maybe talk aq into making an installable webapp package for it :)
<jono> mhall119: ahhh cool :-)
<jono> yeah, we haven't touched it for quite some time
<balloons> jose, can I reserve a couple days/times on ubuntu-on-air?
<mhall119> jono: nvm, aq is taking too long, I have a .click for it
<jono> mhall119: :-)
<mhall119> jono: https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~mhall119/+junk/bbqpad-app
<mhall119> jono: if you submit it to the store, you can get a pioneers t-shirt :)
<mhall119> just s/mhall119/jonobacon/ in the files
<mhall119> picture uploads even work :)
<jono> mhall119: nice!
 * popey rejects the app
<czajkowski> popey: you have a twin here
<czajkowski> spitting image of you
<czajkowski> very confusing morning
<czajkowski> kept thinking it was you in the office
<czajkowski> dresses the same!
<popey> haha
<mhall119> czajkowski: was it Elvis?
<popey> uh-huh huh
<popey> one of the dads at Sophie's school looks like me
<popey> sometimes the teachers mix us up
<popey> give us the worng kid
<mhall119> whoops
<czajkowski> popey: LOL
<czajkowski> I need to go stalk him to find the name so I can find him on the directory
<czajkowski> jcastro: on discourse can there be private topics ?
<jcastro> you can pm people
<jcastro> I think you can do private subforums? but not sure offhand
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: I'm grabbing food later if you're about I'm going for some http://www.virgilsbbq.com/
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: ah yeah, that sounds awesome. What time are you heading out?
<czajkowski> not pushed when are you about ?
<czajkowski> currently catching up on mail and it's close to office
<czajkowski> so lemmie know
<czajkowski> it was either eat or go adn see 22 Jump street
<czajkowski> I've missed lunch so very hungry! so perfect time to get my pulled chicken and corn bread!
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: I could meet you there in about 30 mins
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: sounds good aim to be there for about 1:15
<czajkowski> grr
<czajkowski> 6:15 ?
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: sounds good
 * marcoceppi heads out now from the UES
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: reservation for 6:30 made
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-27
<czajkowski> yummy foods!
<czajkowski> mhall119: I got my southern fix!
<mhall119> czajkowski: I doubt that
<mhall119> NYC just can't quite offer a true southern fix
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Dates for FOSDEM are out https://lists.fosdem.org/pipermail/fosdem/2014-June/002009.html
<dholbach> all rightie - have a great weekend everyone! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-06-28
<jose> balloons: happy birthday, sir!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-22
<dholbach> good morning
<balloons> it's quiet.. :-)
<popey> shhh
<dpm> popey, omw
<popey> dpm: fyi, I just booted my unity8 laptop and went to system settings -> updates and got updates for notes, terminal and others :)
<popey> so store works on that
<popey> this was an install from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/backup-20150422/ and then just regular deb updates
<davidcalle> Hello all o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<popey> dpm: this is vivid, and I added ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<dpm> popey, \o/
<cprofitt> hello all
<cprofitt> popey: I may have a laptop to start testing Next on.
<popey> yay
<cprofitt> good to know you got it working
<popey> mine is an old thinkpad x61s
<popey> nothing special
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I just got a new Dell XPS 13, so get to add my old Thinkpad to the 'testing' group.
<popey> what type of thinkpad cprofitt ?
<cprofitt> T530 - 16 GiB ram, i7-QM
<cprofitt> very nice and powerful machine, but really was a pain in the bits to trek around with.
<cprofitt> I am debating trying to sell it, but not sure if I would get enough  money to make it worth selling
<cprofitt> then I would buy a couple of small fanless 'server' / 'desktop' units for testing
<popey> dpm: one moment, doorbell
<dholbach> all rightie.. have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> hmm, if someone wants to be removed from an ubuntu mailing list is there a way we can remove them?
<jcastro> let's pretend I'm the only guy with the admin password for that list and that it's not accepting my password. >_>
<popey> they can remove themselves
<jcastro> he says it's not accepting his password either
<popey> he doesnt need to
<popey> just send a mail to listname-request@lists.ubuntu.com?subject=unsubscribe
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> let me tell him that
<popey> the -request bit is important
<popey> so it doesn't go _to_ the list
<jcastro> will a mail client accept the ?subject thing? Never seen that before
<popey> thats just if it's a link
<popey> tell him to put unsubscribe in the subject manually
<jcastro> I'll just tell him to put that in manually
<popey> ya
 * jcastro nods
<popey> fwiw I pulled that info from the header of a mail I got from a list
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> Aloha
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> popey, you're having a long island ice tea in the morning? :)
 * popey notes he added "at the weekend" to clarify that ㋛
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> man... if you can stomach cocktails in the morning - more cocktails for you! :)
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> you can always do a mojito in the morning
<czajkowski> that fresh mint start to any day!
<davidcalle> mhall119, dpm, I've just talked to stephwilson about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/+bug/1466519 and she is taking care of fixing links on design.u.c
<dholbach> that saves time brushing teeth normally - brilliant!
<dpm> thanks davidcalle!
<davidcalle> dholbach, I don't have the django db experience to review your branch, but it's looking good :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, the migrations part of it is autogenerated :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you confirm that this link is obviously not taking you to the right place? https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/current/
<dholbach> davidcalle, it looks like it has nothing to do with scopes
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks, wasn't sure (since crazy redirections can happen with these links) if my cache was to blame or not
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who's up for the q&a today?
<dholbach> I'm happy to be there
<dholbach> anyone else in the channel interested in joining? :)
<popey> it was me and balloons last week iirc
<balloons> that sounds about right.. perhaps mhall119 will give it a go
<mhall119> I can do it today, sure
<jcastro> hey fellas, can I get a response on my sponsorship request this week? My kanban card on TLF is burning a hole in my board.
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ is msm still out?
<mhall119> dholbach: would you mind setting up the Q&A hangout? I'll be in a call with dpm right up until it starts
<dholbach> sure
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> dpm: call?
<dpm> mhall119, will be 2 mins
<dholbach> balloons, shall we meet tomorrow to talk about open house prep?
<dholbach> balloons, 15:30 utc?
<balloons> dholbach, yea.. We needed to sync with elopio on it
<balloons> i mean on the exact date. He was thinking monday
<dholbach> hum... so there's nothing we need to prepare
<dholbach> like announce text and stuff?
<dholbach> I was just thinking about catching up for 30m and maybe collaboratively write whatever needs to be done :)
<dholbach> but sure, Monday would work for me too
<balloons> dholbach, no we do. I wasn't going to meet until we had details
<balloons> so we could actually set things in motion
<balloons> dholbach, 15:30 tomorrow is the team meeting. Shall we say 14:30?
<dholbach> balloons, I have the team meeting in my calendar for 14:30
<balloons> ok.. well, I guess it's google's fault
<balloons> right before it
<balloons> dholbach, can you schedule? sounds like we're good
<dholbach> balloons, you want to meet before or after?
<balloons> doesn't matter to me. before is probably better though
<balloons> dholbach, sounds like 1400 utc or earlier is best
<dholbach> ok, half an hour hour before team call?
<balloons> dholbach, 1400 or earlier. whatever is good for you.
<dholbach> jcastro, marcoceppi: somebody just asked:
<dholbach> <danielbe> QUESTION: there was a talk at UDS about developers getting credits for a cloud for testing juju charms. Do you have any news concerning this?
<jcastro> dholbach: we have a juju bug preventing this, but it'll be fixed in juju 1.25
<jcastro> dholbach: mid-july we should be all set
<jcastro> if he has any other questions he can mail me directly if he likes, jorge@u.c
<dholbach> ok, I'll let him know
<balloons> mhall119, http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/python3-scope-harness has the changes for docs in it! Go forth and consume my friend
<mhall119> woohoo!
<mhall119> balloons: are those APIs available for apps that target vivid?
<mhall119> nvm, Autopilot docs don't use the SDK frameworks
<balloons> mhall119, hmm.. it wasn't backported, but it was originally released for vivid. Just some bugfixes in the releases since
<mhall119> so are these available in Autopilot 1.5.0?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> mhall119, btw, AP 1.6 is coming
<balloons> next release will be 1.6
<mhall119> balloons: ok, when that happens we'll need to update lp:developer-ubuntu-com and re-deploy to get those auto-updating
<balloons> ok. I'll let you know then since it won't be seamless
<balloons> the format etc should all be the same, so no worries there
<dholbach> balloons, shall I invite Leo too?
<balloons> dholbach, yes. Leo and Frederico
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> mh
<dholbach> balloons, looks like Federico is unavailable in that time spot - would 13:30 utc work for you too?
<balloons> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> all right... have a great rest of your day everyone - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning everyone
<davidcalle> Bonjour o/
<dpm> popey, davidcalle, dholbach, balloons, mhall119, not sure if you've seen this: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3au1od/ubuntu_community_qa/
<dpm> really cool that someone summarized the questions of the Q&A!
<davidcalle> dpm, indeed, last one was summarized as well!
<popey> wow
<dpm> I guess it shouldn't be difficult to do a weekly summary with only the questions (grepped from the logs?) and a link to the video, as they've done on that post
<popey> well, someone with time could get the time codes and link to them next to the questions
<popey> just add #t=1m20s or so, to the url
<dpm> yeah, actually I remember someone from the French LoCo doing this in one of our first Q&As, but getting the time codes is indeed more time-consuming
<popey> just having the questions is a good start
<dholbach> wow, nice
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
 * davidcalle -> early lunch
<balloons> yea, flopgd has been summarizing for a bit. I commented on one of his first ones. It's pretty slick
<dholbach> balloons, oops, I now realised why we disagreed on the meeting time yesterday :)
<dholbach> I know I said "tomorrow", but was actually looking at Thursday - then you said something about team meeting and I thought - ah yes, here's a meeting with Olli
<dholbach> anyway... looks like Federico and Leo were happy with the meeting time :)
<balloons> yea, I was looking for it and saw it a day later
<jcastro> jose: yo, the booth money was approved for TLF
<jcastro> msm is sending them the money via that form
<mhall119> jcastro: are you going to TLF too?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> but other people from my team are there
<jcastro> there's like way too many canonicalers in Austin, so I likely won't go
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> jcastro: how about FOSSETCON, you gonna make it down to Florida this year?
<balloons> mhall119, ubucon on day 0 again  or ?
<mhall119> balloons: still need to work that out with Bryan, but I hope so
<dholbach> argh.......... google docs - where did all my changes go.......... :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<mhall119> jose: btw, I've confirmed that I can send you these Nexus 4s and their stands for TLF
<mhall119> I'll ship them to the hotel for you
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah they asked me to come, I'm still figuring out my schedule because that's like November, heh
<czajkowski> dholbach: awwww
<mhall119> jcastro: planning a bit ahead :)
<mhall119> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/add-autopilot-scopes-docs/+merge/262859
<balloons> mhall119, wahoo!
<mhall119> dholbach: ping about your store_data MP
<dholbach> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> dholbach: will one GadgetSnapp have multiple architectures and multiple releases?
<dholbach> mhall119, releases: yes - that's already happening
<dholbach> so you'd support rolling and 15.04 or something
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> architectures is what I received from the store  - it was a list
<dholbach> let me see if we have an actual example
<dholbach> ah yes
<dholbach> it could be a gadgnet fat snap
<mhall119> lastly, is 50 chars enough to hold all likely package names?
<dholbach> probably not :)
<dholbach> well spotted
<dholbach> I'll increase some other values as well
<mhall119> dholbach: also, GadgetSnap has 'publisher' defined twice
<dholbach> just to be safe
<dholbach> thanks, dropping one
<dholbach> mhall119, here's a list of current gadget snaps: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11768081/
<mhall119> dholbach: you'll need to delete and re-create your migration file now too
<dholbach> yep
 * popey puts the kettle on
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks for spotting this all - updated
<mhall119> dholbach: one more, get_or_create will save the created object already, so you don't need to call .save() again unless you change something after
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, updated - thanks a lot!
<dholbach> all rightie... see you all tomorrow again!
<czajkowski> mhall119: are you at OSCON ?
<czajkowski> pleia2: which hotel should I stay at for OSCON ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm staying at Hotel Eastlund
<pleia2> czajkowski: there's a Motel 6 that's nearby too, but it's really gross :x
<czajkowski> just looking at the website
<czajkowski> saw marriott as well
<mhall119> czajkowski: no, just cls
<czajkowski> mhall119: boooo
<czajkowski> mhall119: on the plus side
<czajkowski> I'm at CLS
<czajkowski> :
<czajkowski> D
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, OSCON would have been a bit much for me, but I'm happy to be going to CLS
<mhall119> community is where the real exciting stuff is anyway :)
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> get to see what the fuss is about and compare it to FOSDEM
<czajkowski> larger and independent :)
<popey> It's nothing like FOSDEM
<popey> Nothing is like FOSDEM :)
<czajkowski> this is true
<czajkowski> I <3 fosdem
<czajkowski> dates will be annouced soon enough for it also
<pleia2> people are cleaner
<mhall119> at FOSDEM or at OSCON?
<pleia2> oscon
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj628ufciSc
<popey> True dat.
<czajkowski> I blasted it each mornin for me and pen
<czajkowski> I may be missing something here, but this weddibg lark organising isn't that hard. do not see what people freak out about over
<mhall119> czajkowski: wait until the day of when everybody is late or has you on the schedule for the following week
<pleia2> or the wedding is over and your videographer totally drops off the planet with your $800 and wedding video and you realize that one of the things you didn't do was get his signature on the contract
<pleia2> with so many contracts and doing everything remotely+over email, it was bound to happen :(
<pleia2> turns out I was also marrying a groomzilla, his obsession with perfection on every detail nearly killed me (or him)
<czajkowski> mhall119: nobody will be late
<czajkowski> I ahve  a check list the hardest bit has been dealing with the HSE - health service as having a civil marriage much to the confusion of the mothership
<czajkowski> so they only work monday  - friday so I need to do some stuff before the ceremony and oh go visit the british embassy and have my bith cert validated :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: ah, right, you have cross-country stuff to deal with too
<mhall119> czajkowski: at least you don't need to get a visa :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: nope :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: actually funny thing is while I'm Irish, I have a British birth cert, as does Jon., so to get married in .IE  we need them verified :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: also your mrs has a keen interest in coming :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: start yer planning :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: yeah, I know
<mhall119> planning and saving
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: well she has always wanted to come to ireldand :)
<mhall119> I know, it's in her blood
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> Right back to the website
<mhall119> you know how Irish blood is :)
<czajkowski> http://jonandlaura.ie/ current status is not very useful
<czajkowski> amusing but not useful
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> s'ok, I got married in 2013 and I still don't have our wedding photos up
<pleia2> need more tweaks
<mhall119> I got married in 2003, all of mine were on actual film
<mhall119> we actually bought the copy rights to all of them 10 years layer
<mhall119> later
<pleia2> it's surprisingly frustrating in the US to get copy release from a lot of photographers
<pleia2> we had a great photographer though, she did our engagement photos and my headshots, and we flew her across the country for the wedding because we liked her work and she had good policies around licensing
<mhall119> yeah, we lucked out in that ours had made the switch to digital and wanted to unload all her old negatives
<pleia2> nice
<mhall119> it was expensive to get, but worth it in the long run
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> increasingly important these days with photos being put+shared online
<czajkowski> photographer was the easiest bit, Phone Tony!
<czajkowski> Tony works magic!
<czajkowski> done :)
<pleia2> I do enjoy his photos
<mhall119> my wife has been the go-to photographer friend for other people's weddings, but that didn't help with ours
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> A friend is playing her harp and another is singing
<czajkowski> just need to sort the person to conduct the ceremony and find one who works flipping weekends
<mhall119> so a year or so before you wedding, you should start preparation by making friends with talented people :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-25
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> mmorning all
<davidcalle> Good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> howdy czajkowski
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're MIA from over there
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm mia all fay today
<czajkowski> ah ok
<jose> jcastro: woot woot! got Michelle's email yesterday :)
<jose> mhall119: that's awesome! Could they be sent to Ian from S76 in Denver? Don't know if we can receive them in TX
<jose> mhall119: do you by chance have an ubuntu roll-up banner?
<mhall119> jose: I can ask msm for one, who's coordinating booth supplies with her?
<dpm_> jcastro, hey, I'd like to jujufy a personal Django project. What's the best way to get started? I looked at this a while ago, and there still seem to be several different django charms on the store. Is python-django (trusty) the one to use? And why is the django bundle still on precise?
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<jcastro> dpm_: I am not sure on the current state of django
<jcastro> one of the guys in #juju will know
<jcastro> sorry, in the middle of something time sensitive right now
<dpm_> np
<jose> mhall119: I will be. I'll send the requests once I have a stable internet connection, later today
<popey> czajkowski: i think bash needs this http://imgur.com/gallery/LFiS2or
<czajkowski> popey: https://www.facebook.com/739967579348639/videos/vb.739967579348639/947213561957372/?type=2&theater
<czajkowski> everyone needs a little bash  in their day
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-06-26
<Silverlion> o/ and good $daytime to everybody present ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hwy dpm
<dpm> good good, happy friday
<dholbach> yes :)
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey, do you mind having a look at the translations dashboard screenshot on the sprint5 board? It's just a first shot at it, but I'd like to have your feedback.
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, I noticed you're using connection.cursor()
<dholbach> davidcalle, was there no way around it?
<dholbach> if possible, I'd always use https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.8/ref/models/querysets/ as django's usually much better at figuring out which SQL bits to use
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've spent the whole day  on that and haven't found one.
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, I'm looking at your link and I'm starting to reconsider...
<dholbach> davidcalle, for example:
<dholbach> >>> from cms import models
<dholbach> >>> models.CMSPlugin.objects.order_by('changed_date')
<dholbach> [<CMSPlugin: 27>, <CMSPlugin: 28>, <CMSPlugin: 29>, <CMSPlugin: 30>, <CMSPlugin: 41>, <CMSPlugin: 39>, <CMSPlugin: 43>, <CMSPlugin: 42>, <CMSPlugin: 44>, <CMSPlugin: 45>, <CMSPlugin: 46>, <CMSPlugin: 47>, <CMSPlugin: 49>, <CMSPlugin: 48>, <CMSPlugin: 51>, <CMSPlugin: 50>, <CMSPlugin: 56>, <CMSPlugin: 64>, <CMSPlugin: 67>, <CMSPlugin: 66>, '...(remaining elements truncated)...']
<dholbach> playing around with Django's queryset API and other ORM features was one the few revelations in my life
<dholbach> ok, maybe not quite, but still - it's good fun and quite rewarding
<dholbach> if you want me to have a look at changing it in the code, let me know
<davidcalle> dholbach, well, if you can find queries matching the three I'm doing, please have a go at it :)
<dholbach> sure
<davidcalle> Here is the point of each query : the first one looks for recently changed plugins: this provides the date, the lang of the edit, and a "placeholder" id. The second one looks in the plugins revisions history to see if it's an actual manual content change. The third one uses the placeholder id to find which page contains the changed plugin.
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> it'll take a bit longer as it's not just the queries but also the arguments you pass later on
<dholbach> basically instead of an array you can pass use attributes of an object
<dholbach> which will be a bit more readable as well
<dholbach> I'll let you know when I'm done
<davidcalle> dholbach, awesome. If you find better ways of collating language changes to a page id, please share, I was honestly a bit out of order when I finished that :)
<dholbach> I'll cycle over to the office real quick then dive back into it
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<dpm> wow, dashboard looking good davidcalle!
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach back
<davidcalle> dpm, glad you like it :) Daniel is having a look at if it can be simplified, with his djangodb experience from the store data work.
<dpm> yeah, saw the conversation, good work everyone
<davidcalle> dpm, unrelated but worth knowing, we now have a page to document aggregator scopes : https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/guides/integration-aggregator-scope
 * dpm looks
<dpm> davidcalle, I think it might require hitting the "Publish" button :)
<Tm_T> noooooo
<Tm_T> it has nice secretive mystery in it this way
<dpm> :)
<davidcalle> dpm, hey no, that was private documentation! :p
<dpm> I remember one of my most-visited blog posts was one that I had set to private because I wanted to show the draft to someone, and landed accidentally on Planet Ubuntu as a private post :-)
<davidcalle> dpm, hehe
<dpm> davidcalle, do you mind if I add some feedback regarding the dashboard view on the card?
<davidcalle> dpm, sure, it's here for that reason :)
<dpm> cool
<MooDoo> hello all
<dpm> hi MooDoo
<dpm> davidcalle, done, added some feedback
<dpm> davidcalle, on the QML/C++ tutorial card, would you mind adding a link to the tutorial and marking the bug as fix released?
<davidcalle> dpm, yep reading it, and +1 on everything
<dpm> great
<davidcalle> dpm, I haven't marked the bug as released, because I think there is a second requirement (/me looks for it)
<dpm> davidcalle, I think he'd need to file a separate bug for that, but neither Pat or I thought it would be something we need to focus on
<dpm> as it seemed a bit of a corner case
<davidcalle> dpm, ok
<dpm> I'll add a note myself
<czajkowski> gooooooood morning
<davidcalle> dpm, I've commented for liuxg to create a second one, and I've marked this one as released.
<davidcalle> Hello czajkowski
<dpm> davidcalle, seems we commented at the same time :)
<dpm> hey czajkowski, happy Friday to you too ;)
<davidcalle> dpm, at least their are not conflicting :)
<dpm> indeed :)
<dpm> davidcalle, also, do you think you could write the brief blog entry as usual, to point folks to the new tutorial?
<davidcalle> dpm, +1
<dpm> \o/
<czajkowski> it's Friday it's a good day people!
<dholbach> davidcalle, what do you use 'all_pages' for?
<davidcalle> dholbach, leftover cruft
<davidcalle> afaict :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/translations-dashboard/+merge/263080
<davidcalle> dholbach, lovely, it's much better! Thanks :)
<davidcalle> Merged
<dholbach> davidcalle, the template says /tblody - not sure that was supposed to indicate your thoughts about the project at the time ;-)
<dholbach> apart from that: +1 from me on the branch
<davidcalle> dholbach, :D
<dholbach> the query could probably be a bit faster still
<dholbach> but I'm not sure how to do that as I still don't get 100% of the model structure :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I still want to add a few things, visually, to make the table a bit nicer. Yeah, the model structure is painful, I had to spend a lot of time exploring the db with sqlitebrowser to figure out where the info was.
<dholbach> good work!
<dholbach> mhall119, I'd appreciate another review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684
<dholbach> and maybe we can talk about how to make use of the data in a custom plugin or whatever it takes to display it somewhere :)
<czajkowski> anyone here goig to OSCON, which hotels are you staying at ?
<davidcalle> popey, works for you? (you need to log in to see the page)
<popey> davidcalle: hmm?
<davidcalle> popey, better with the link https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/coreapps/music/
<popey> hm, how do i login again?
<popey> wish there was a handy link
<davidcalle> popey, /openid/login
<popey> i tried variations on that, thanks :)
<popey> davidcalle: it says it doesn't exist.
<popey> nvm, found it via the menu
 * popey skips
<popey> \o/ thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> popey, yw :)
<balloons> happy friday everyone!
<popey> yes
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> popey: please kick the server :)
<popey> its busy
<czajkowski> nice name
<czajkowski> for the episode
<popey> heh
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> mhall119, how's life?
<mhall119> hey dholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: it gives and it takes
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> new washer and dryer are being delivered today,so I get to do laundry agian
<dholbach> mhall119, can you maybe take a bit of time and explain to me a bit more about the importer and the api site?
<dholbach> it's a bit hard for me to review your MP otherwise :)
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, yes, you want to do it on a hangout?
<dholbach> and I'd also need some help to figure out what the next steps with https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/store-data/+merge/262684 are
<dholbach> right now it's just "get data"
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> mhall119, one thing I haven't quite figured out as well is "CSRF verification failed. Request aborted."
<dholbach> mhall119, after having set up everything according to the README file and navigating to /admin that's what I get
<mhall119> dholbach: you shouldn't need to go to /admin/
<mhall119> dholbach: go to /openid/login and then you'll have the djangocms admin bar at the top
<dholbach> oooooooooooh ok
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11778950/
<dholbach> (running update_apidocs.sh)
<mhall119> dholbach: did you activate your virtualenv?
<mhall119> source ./env/bin/activate
<mhall119> otherwise update_apidocs.sh uses your system python, rather than the one in the virtualenv
<dholbach> sorry, yes - that fixes it
<dholbach> I think I did something wrong wrt putting language/topic/version into the admin interface
<dholbach> the data structure and what it's supposed to mean isn't quite clear to me and it looks like the structure is somewhat recursive(?) (topic → version → language → version, etc.)
<dholbach> let me go back and try again
<mhall119> dholbach: just topic -> language -> version
<mhall119> language has two version fields to store current and development aliases only
<mhall119> they aren't strictly necessary for doing the import though
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, if I get "api_docs.models.DoesNotExist: Topic matching query does not exist." I got something wrong, right? :)
<mhall119> dholbach: it means your database doesn't have  Topic instance that matched the -t flag you've passed to the importer
<mhall119> dholbach: are you running all of update_apidocs.sh or just one specific import?
<dholbach> ah ok, I didn't know I could limit it
<mhall119> dholbach: you can pull out just the 2 or 3 lines for the specifc doc you want
<mhall119> and update_apidocs.sh actually does have comments :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<davidcalle> mhall119, quick django question, how can I make sure AllPages() is instanced each time the page is reloaded? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/translations-dashboard/view/head:/translations_dashboard/views.py
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe something like this?
<dholbach> from django.views.decorators.cache import never_cache
<dholbach> @never_cache
<dholbach> def myview(request):
<meetingology> dholbach: Error: "never_cache" is not a valid command.
<dholbach> thanks meetingology
<dholbach> mhall119, does http://127.0.0.1:8000/en/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/porting-porting/ show up in your case? it's mentioned as "Porting Autopilot Tests" on http://127.0.0.1:8000/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/
<dholbach> or is that taken care of by import_sphinx?
<mhall119> dholbach: it should not have /en/ in there
<mhall119> it shows up in production: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/autopilot/python/1.5.0/porting-porting/
<mhall119> davidcalle: is your concern with cache?
<dholbach> mhall119, it autoredirects me there
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'm not sure it is, but the functions used from that class never run after the first page load, until the server is restarted.
<davidcalle> dholbach, no luck with never_cache
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok - sorry... it was just something I picked up on the net :/
<dholbach> mhall119, I just used the 3 added lines from update_apidocs.sh this time
<mhall119> dholbach: it would do that if it has a 404, which likely means that the porting-porting page wasn't imported
<dholbach> mhall119, not sure if I need to do anything else to import the guides
<mhall119> dholbach: what importer commands have you run?
<dholbach> just the three added lines from update_apidocs.sh
<mhall119> davidcalle: where is the function located?
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, then it's only imported the scope-harness docs, which isn't where porting-porting comes from
<dholbach> ok - I don't know how to import that then
<davidcalle> mhall119, everything is in views.py, functions are outside my main class (but could be in)
<dholbach> mhall119, trying to run import_sphinx, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11779066/
<dholbach> is there another thing I should register somewhere?
<mhall119> davidcalle: if it's in your view, then it should be executed every time unless the page is served from cache
<balloons> ping jose
<mhall119> dholbach: you have to give import_sphinx all those various command-line options for it to work
<mhall119> dholbach: it's not smart enough to print out a help message or anything when they're missing
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> ok, then I don't quite know how to drive it
<dholbach> I guess it should be something like this? python ./manage.py import_sphinx -s autopilot -r 1.5.0 -t autopilot -l pytho
<dholbach> python
<mhall119> dholbach: you can just copy/paste all of the Autopilot section from update_apidocs.sh
<mhall119> so, line 85-95
<mhall119> that should all "just work"
<davidcalle> mhall119, working now -_-"
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've turned the class into a function returning what I want and added the never_cache decorator
<dholbach> mhall119, great, now it works
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: no problem
<dholbach> mhall119, approved
<dholbach> all rightie...... have a great rest of your day everyone and a great weekend!
<dholbach> hugs!
<mhall119> dholbach: thanks :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye :)
<davidcalle> Enjoy your weekend everyone =) o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-27
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle, hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> morning all
<svij> morning Kilos  and all
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-28
<dholbach> hey, good morning!
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach, how are you?
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> Morning all
<dholbach> tsimonq2, good good - how about you?
<dpm> morning all
<tsimonq2> dholbach: great :)
<tsimonq2> o/ dpm how are you?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<svij> good morning all :)
<dpm> good good :)
<tsimonq2> o/ svij how are you?
<svij> tsimonq2: good :) … except that I'll get a new tooth soon
<tsimonq2> svij: well isn't it good that you are getting a new tooth? doesn't that mean you didn't have one before? :P :)
<svij> tsimonq2: nope, that means I destroyed the one before^^
<dpm> ouch :/
<svij> I was lying in my bed with my pixel c (tablet) which I was holding over my head … which I then dropped. It fell directly onto my incisor and broke it. The aluminium frame was too hard for my tooth :/
 * svij should have used an ubuntu tablet…
<tsimonq2> svij: ow, well that sucks :(
<svij> tsimonq2: yep. :/
<svij> destroying the tablet would have been cheaper…
<tsimonq2> dholbach: just out of curiosity, who's doing the Q&A today?
<dholbach> tsimonq2, we haven't decided yet
<tsimonq2> dholbach: alright :)
<Mister_Q> dpm_ ping
<dpm> Hi Mister_Q, sorry, I was on the phone
<Mister_Q> Hey :)
<Mister_Q> I'm in a different time zone today and some parts of my calendar are not aware of that. So when is our ubucon meeting again?
<dpm> Mister_Q, in 3 hours time
<Mister_Q> thanks :)
 * popey waves the "Q&A" flag
 * popey pokes mhall119 ^
<mhall119> I'm game
<popey> I can't unfortunately.
<dpm> ha, I was just going to ping mhall119 and davidcalle about it
<popey> worth setting up before the next meeting though IMO
<dpm> yep, I was just on it
 * svij pokes dpm
<dpm> svij, omw
<svij> trello is down \o/
<dpm> as soon as the browser is responsive, that is
<dpm> oh
<svij> oh it's back
<dpm> svij, please go ahead without me, I think I'll need to restart, I'll be back in 2 minutes
<svij> orr, chromium crashed
<mhall119> dpm: joining us?
<dpm> mhall119, omw, svij was keeping me!
<svij> mhall119: he's lying he left 5min ago :P
<svij> dpm: you told us last time that someone asked for hotel information. Do you remember who that was? We added it to the page: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/travel-and-accommodation/ not many infomation though.
<dpm> svij, that was tsimonq2, and czajkowski, I think. Thanks for adding the info!
<tsimonq2> dpm: no problem :)
<svij> ok, so I don't need to ping them anymore :)
<czajkowski> eh?
<svij> czajkowski: did you ask for hotels for ubucon europe?
<czajkowski> I did yes
<czajkowski> sorry multitasking and only saw the name ighlight
<czajkowski> :)
<svij> ah, see link above, it's not a huge list, though.
<czajkowski> cheers
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<Kilos> hi davidcalle
<Kilos> and dpm
<dpm> morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> hey dpm
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos and dpm, how are you both?
<dpm> good good, and you?
<svij> good morning all
<tsimonq2> great dpm_ :)
<tsimonq2> svij: o/ how are you?
<svij> tsimonq2: fine fine and you?
<Kilos> hi  tsimonq2 ok ty and you?
<tsimonq2> great svij, Kilos :)
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<svij> hey Mister_Q
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> o/
<tsimonq2> hey all o/
<Kilos> wb inetpro
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-06-30
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Goood morning o/
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<tsimonq2> o/ davidcalle dholbach Mister_Q Kilos-- , how are you all?
<Kilos--> hi tsimonq2 davidcalle Mister_Q ok ty and you
<tsimonq2> great :)
<Mister_Q> tsimong2 great :) I'm on my way to the airport :)
<Mister_Q> chatter needs autocomplete for usernames :D tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: where ya off to? :D
<Mister_Q> back to Germany. I was a few days in Israel for a customer
<tsimonq2> oh okay :)
<svij> dpm: FYI, just got the confirmation that bq will neither sponsor UbuCon europe nor do a talk :/
<jose> mhall119: hey, will you be coming here for ubuconla?
<pleia2> mhall119: ^^ you should, Lima is awesome
<pleia2> I liked the ceviche and kennedy park
<pleia2> jose: did I tell you the best meal of my life was in Lima? :d
<jose> yes! Astrid & Gaston!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<jose> I haven't gone there... I should at some point
<pleia2> went to the best restaurant in California a couple months ago, was like "nope, still no A&G"
<popey> heh
<popey> what kind of food?
<jose> :P
<jose> peruvian food, so... come here!
<popey> hehehe
<popey> never had peruvian food
<pleia2> it's a tasting menu (like, 18 small courses) that incorporates local flavors with a very sophisticated spin, as you find in super fancy restaurants like this
<pleia2> peruvian food is awesome, it's becoming more popular in the US
<popey> awwwww
<jose> popey: ubuconla for you?
<mhall119> jose: you should ask dpm that :)
<jose> we're only a month and a week away \o/
<popey> +1
<mhall119> where has 2016 gone?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: ikr
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you next week Monday!
<davidcalle> popey: is there a way to get more detailed store stats? Eg per revision?
<popey> davidcalle: not that I am aware of. i filed a bug asking for more stats in a downloadable format
<davidcalle> ok, ty
<tsimonq2> \o/ Alpha 1
<philipballew> Saw that. Pretty exciting stuff.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-01
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Kilos> o/
<popey> morning
<Mister_Q> Good morning everyone o/
<svij> good morning! happy mailman day!
<dpm> good morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<Mister_Q> Yay popey liked my tweet :D
<MooDoo> :)
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you Kilos? :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo Mister_Q popey svij davidcalle dpm, how are you all doing? :)
<popey> great :)
<popey> over in #snappy doing snappy things
<dpm> tsimonq2, doing well, thanks. Already online? :)
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 great :) just a bit jetlagged
<tsimonq2> \o/ popey
<tsimonq2> dpm: yep ;)
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: how was your trip?
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 the flight was to long but it was worth it :) I installed juju and kubernetes for the customer
<tsimonq2> that's cool :)
<jose> this is amazingly funny. just got some offer from Google in the mail... expired yesterday.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you dont read mails regularly jose
<popey> i expect this was snail mail
<Kilos> or regularly once a year
<Kilos> eish
<popey> and the notorious Lima postal service
<jose> it was snail mail
<jose> basically what popey said :P
<popey> hehe
<jose> I got a holiday card in March
<popey> we're learning!  😃
<Kilos> we have the same probs here
<jose> at least it's only 2 months late this time
<popey> WEEEKEND!
<pleia2> 9:30AM \o/
<pleia2> wait, no \o/
 * pleia2 coffees
<svij> WEEKEND too!
<svij> the downside is the renovation of the kitchen which just started and is extremely loud :/
<mhall119> o/
<tsimonq2> every day's a weekend for me 3 months out of the year :P
<tsimonq2> and so WEEEEEEEKEND!
<svij> kids these days…
<svij> ;)
<tsimonq2> svij: it's only for a couple more years
<tsimonq2> then I join you all :)
<svij> "only"
<svij> I left school tomorrow 5 years ago. I feel old now. :D
<popey> haha, *you* feel old
 * popey fetches his ear-trumpet
<svij> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i left school 48 years ago
<popey> FINALLY!
<popey> Someone older than me around here.
<svij> haha
<Kilos> hahaha
<popey> unless you left school at -4 years old?
<Kilos> no man im 65
<popey> No way.
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> was 65 on the 23rd of june
<popey> I pictured you as mid thirties, maximum
<Kilos> well i think so anyway
<svij> ohh, happy belated birthday
<Kilos> where did you see my pic popey
<popey> I haven't seen a pic of you
<popey> just going by text
<popey> funny how we make these assumptions
<popey> well, I did.
<Kilos> oh so thats why you gave me a hard time with timeslots
<popey> uh. no
<Kilos> hehe
<svij> I also didn't think that tsimonq2 is just 14
<Kilos> yeah he is a shocker
<tsimonq2> ;)
<tsimonq2> svij: I don't remember if I told you or you found out somewhere :P
<svij> when I look at the ~14yo which i randomly know they can't even type properly.
<popey> haha
<Kilos> we heard at the membership app tsimonq2
<svij> tsimonq2: someone mentioned that you were the youngest ubuntu member with 13 oder so
<svij> s/oder/or/
<tsimonq2> you know, I catually can't type properly, I'm typing with two fingers
<mhall119> svij: heck, when I think back to how *I* was at 14.... :(
<jose> urgh, someone stole my title!
<tsimonq2> no no no
<tsimonq2> this was decided already
<svij> mhall119: not much different to now? :D
<tsimonq2> jose has a few months on me
<tsimonq2> :P
<jose> few months? >.>
<mhall119> svij: I saw skinnier
<tsimonq2> jose: yeah, don't you remember?
<mhall119> :-P
<svij> mhall119: ;)
<jose> I wish...
<popey> I wrote a sprite routine for the Amstrad CPC 464 when I was 14 in Z80 Assembler... I miss assembler...
<tsimonq2> when's your birthday jose?
 * svij was 14 exactly 10 years ago.
<jose> also, since I joined the community no day is vacation day...
<popey> We should re-write Unity in assembler ㋛
<Kilos> but its good that age isnt a deterent in being allowed to work together
 * tsimonq2 Googles what popey is talking about
<jose> Dec 10th. but I'm 19
 * svij was reinstalling Windows ME every week with 14.
<popey> tsimonq2: ye olde computers
<Kilos> haha svij
<mhall119> I'm going to create a channel called #lawn just so I can kick you kids out of it
<popey> tsimonq2: http://popey.com/blog/2011/03/05/thirty-years-on/ i wrote that 5 years ago, about my first computer, 35 years ago now!
<tsimonq2> popey: yeah I've seen these things around the internet :D
<tsimonq2> wow popey
<tsimonq2> svij: I have a friend (he's 12) who loves old Windows installs
<jose> I hated installing windows when I was 12
<tsimonq2> svij: he has Windows 3 and Windows 98 in VMs, Windows 98 is his favorite
<svij> but I was atleast already on some IRC networks when I was 14 or 13
<jose> it took an entire day!
<svij> uh
<jose> I didn't even know about irc
<svij> jose: I still hate it nowadays :P
<mhall119> when I was 12, the only Windows around was 3
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahah mhall119 (re: #lawn)
<jose> I remember when pleia2 met me at the airport, it was like 'ooooh irc *does* connect you with *real* people!'
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> yeah jose, growing up to this point, I've only used PATA hard drives, I've had 2 GB of RAM at my disposal max, and I've used XP
<tsimonq2> I was lucky enough to have a Windows 7 install, but I was really into Windows
<tsimonq2> but I couldn't do a lot with it
<jose> I remember the day I upgraded my HDD to a 128GB one, that was one of the best days of my life
<jose> moar space for games!
<tsimonq2> and I installed Ubuntu and actually learned a lot about my computer! \o/
<svij> I didn't have an own pc until I was 16 (not allowed) otherwise I would've probably switched to ubuntu earlier…
<tsimonq2> yeah I used to really want to play Minecraft but my computer couldn't handle it
<pleia2> I met my first husband on IRC
<tsimonq2> now that I have a computer that handles it, I don't play it... :|
<jose> and dial up internet!
<tsimonq2> pleia2 \o/
<jose> those phone noises
<svij> haha
<pleia2> (fwiw, the fact that he was my first and not only husband likely had nothing to do with how we met ;))
<tsimonq2> I've never had dial-up jose but we still have an RJ11 port around the house somewhere
<popey> Time is flying by.
<jose> my dad used to set time limits on me or internet would get too expensive
<tsimonq2> hah
<svij> I tried learning coding with 1h time on the pc… my mum was very strict… (even with flatrate)
<svij> 1h per day
<tsimonq2> svij: the first programming language I tried to learn was C++... :/
<svij> tsimonq2: heh
<tsimonq2> it's really weird imho
<jose> html for me
<jose> if you can call that a 'programming language'
<tsimonq2> like piping this to that and just ahhhhh /o\
<svij> html is not a programming language, but yes, HTML and CSS was also one of the first things for me
<tsimonq2> jose: that's the first scripting language I got good at
<tsimonq2> I can proudly say that I have hand-coded every bit of HTML on my website http://tsimonq2.net/
<jose> I coded a neopets page with html \o/
<jose> css is still a dark-ish spot for me
<tsimonq2> jose: yeah me too
<tsimonq2> look at my website, I'm not good at CSS :P
<svij> I remember the guy on IRC (when I was ~15 and he like 16) that he doesn't like foreigners. Gladly he didn't see my skin color :D
<jose> for ubuconla.org most things were done, I basically edited bits here and there
<tsimonq2> jose: it's find of funny because I'm in the process of learning Spanish
<tsimonq2> when I graduate, I should be done with Spanish 5
<tsimonq2> I already know basics
<tsimonq2> but it's a goal of mine to be fluent before I graduate high school
<jose> spanish is hard
<jose> I would hate having to learn how to speak spanish again
 * svij would hate having to learn how to speak german again
<tsimonq2> jose: yeah it's really complicated at times
<tsimonq2> well right now, I'm supposed to know about 100 present-tense verbs and conjugations and probably 700 other vocab words
<tsimonq2> I need to study over the summer :P
<svij> tamil is hard. They have like three different types of "la" and everything should sound and written different
<jose> you said it, supposed to
<tsimonq2> jose: but I'll catch up :)
<tsimonq2> jose: I'm in Spanish 1, the Spanish 2 kids had to listen to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBTGxLc-lv0
<jose> oh no please don't
<tsimonq2> huh jose?
<jose> Dora the explorer?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> Billy la Bufanda
<jose> no idea what that is
<tsimonq2> jose: just watch lol
<jose> I will when I get back to university
<jose> on mobile right now
<tsimonq2> heh alright ;)
<tsimonq2> so this is where the conversation went \o/
 * svij looks to his todo list
 * svij goes crying…
<jose> at least you have one
<tsimonq2> ^
<svij> taskwarrior (https://taskwarrior.org/) for the win!
<jose> I used to use todo until I broke it trying to set up notifications
<svij> nah, no notifications for me.
<svij> it's a simple but great CLI todo list manager, perfect.
<svij> you still have to look at it though
<jose> yep, it was until I broke it
<jose> worst is, I don't even know how to fix it
<jose> I may have to build it from source
<svij> which tool?
<jose> todo
<svij> todo.txt?
<jose> nope, todo
<jose> it was a CLI to do list
<svij> ah ok
<svij> check taskwarrior, has many users and nice features and also pretty responsive on irc too
<jose> yeah I'll take a look
<pleia2> taskwarrior <3
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you use it?
<pleia2> yep, have for yaers
<pleia2> years too
<svij> I have it for 4 years now, as I just saw
<svij> atleast "task stats" says it
<tsimonq2> I trust you both, I'm gonna start using it :P
<pleia2> my blog tells me I've been using it since at least 2011
<svij> pleia2: task stats is your friend ;)
<svij> Oldest task                2012-07-07
<svij> Newest task                2016-07-01
<svij> Task used for              4.0y
<pleia2> 6/6/2011               5.1y upgrade linode to squeeze
<pleia2> Oldest task           6/5/2011
<pleia2> aha, there we go :)
<svij> 5y, also nice
<svij> I was part of the biggest taskwarrior user (and developer) meetup so far :D https://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/3607-Mini-Taskwarrior-Meetup-....html
<pleia2> cool
<svij> "biggest" with 4 people though
<pleia2> lol
<popey> hah
<tsimonq2> pleia2, hggdh: someone should make a taskwarrior snap at the next Snappy Playpen on Tuesday :D
<svij> tsimonq2: https://github.com/svijee/taskwarrior-snap ?
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> niiiicee
<svij> need some few tweaks
<svij> no man pages and wrong theme data paths currently
<svij> but except that it works
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-02
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<Kilos> o/
<svij> ah, the morning shift is already here! :)
<Kilos> hi svij
<svij> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos and svij, how are you both?
<svij> fine fine, tsimonq2
<svij> just a bit lazy…
<Kilos> ok ty and you tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> great Kilos :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-26
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-27
<jose> ohai czajkowski
<jose> popey, flexiondotorg: hello, I need to have a kinda urgent hangout with you to discuss ubucon latin america funding
<jose> popey, flexiondotorg: maybe you have time today, in a bit?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-28
<jose> popey: are you able to have a hangout in ~25m?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-06-30
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-06-25
<czajkowski> aloha
<tsimonq2> hey czajkowski
<andres_> hi guys
<andres_> am i in the right place for ubuntu related chats?
<wxl> andres_: does this relate to support or what/
<andres_> more like discussion...using irc for the first time
<andres_> ?
<wxl> andres_: #ubuntu-offtopic might be best
<andres_> thank you
